# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Starke Schmerzen beim Wasserlassen

## Watschel

Hallo Leute

Wie die Überschrift schon sagt habe ich derzeit sehr starke Schmerzen beim Wasserlassen.
Meine Ärztin hatte mir geraten vermehrt Novaminsulfon einzunehmen (bis zu 4 x 20 Tropfen am Tag) was aber auch nicht wirklich den Schmerz dämpft.
Nun hatte mir ein Leidensgenosse geraten mir Tamsulosin verschreiben zu lassen.
Dieses Medikament würde die Blase entspannen.
Welche Erfahrung habt Ihr mit diesem Medikament gemacht?
Liebe Grüße
Stefan

----------


## buschreiter

Hallo Stefan,

das Medikament habe ich mal bekommen als ich wegen einer Sepsis durch Biopsie im KH lag. Hat ganz gut gewirkt, allerdings habe ich ziemliche Kreislaufprobleme/Schwindelattacken bekommen. Steht auch im Beipackzettel, muss aber nicht bei Jedem so sein!

VG
Achim

----------


## lutzi007

Bevor bei mir PCa diagnostiziert worden war, wurde ich einige Wochen wegen Miktionsproblemen mit Schmerzen gegen Prostatitis behandelt. Da erhielt ich auch längerfristig Tamsulosin und eine kurze Zeit ein Antibiotikum. Das Tamsulosin bewirkte bei mir völlige Schmerzfreiheit und ich konnte wieder pinkeln wie ein Gott. Ansonsten hatte ich nichts Nachteiliges gespürt. Nachdem es abgesetzt worden war, kamen die vorherigen Beschwerden wieder zurück, dann wurde auch schon das PCa entdeckt und das Unheil nahm seinen Lauf... 
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Barnold

Das erste Mal bekam ich Tamsulosin nach einem Harnverhalt verschrieben. Nachdem die Packung leer war, habe ich darauf verzichtet. Als im letzten Jahr, November, der Harnstrahl wieder dünner wurde, habe ich es mir wieder verschreiben lassen. Jetzt läuft es wieder. Große Schmerzen beim Wasserlassen hatte ich allerdings nie.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## ursus47

Hallöchen, ich nehme tamsulosin seit 2 Jahren.  Ist das nicht so gut?

----------


## Watschel

Ich komme gerade zurück von der Klinik für Strahlentherapie.
Der Arzt hatte mir das Rezept für Tamsulosin ausgestellt.
Um 18 Uhr kann ich das Medikament in der Apotheke abholen.
Hoffentlich wirkt das Zeugs denn die Schmerzen beim Wasserlassen sind wirklich unerträglich.

----------


## W.Rellok

> Der Arzt hatte mir das Rezept für Tamsulosin ausgestellt.


Was war denn das Ergebnis der Urinuntersuchung? Beim Hausarzt? Strahlentgerapeut wohl kaum!

----------


## Watschel

> Was war denn das Ergebnis der Urinuntersuchung? Beim Hausarzt? Strahlentgerapeut wohl kaum!


Zumindest keine Blasenentzündung. Vermutlich drückt der Prostatakrebs auf die Blase was die Schmerzen verursacht.

----------


## Watschel

Hallo Leute

Hatte heute Morgen eine Tablette von dem Zeugs reingeworfen und festgestellt dass inzwischen die Schmerzen beim Wasserlassen völlig verschwunden sind.
Tamsulosin ist wirklich ein Wundermittel. Kein Witz!
Ich kann es nur wärmstens empfehlen.
Viele Grüße
Stefan

----------


## Watschel

> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> das Medikament habe ich mal bekommen als ich wegen einer Sepsis durch Biopsie im KH lag. Hat ganz gut gewirkt, allerdings habe ich ziemliche Kreislaufprobleme/Schwindelattacken bekommen. Steht auch im Beipackzettel, muss aber nicht bei Jedem so sein!
> 
> 
> Achim


Von Kreislaufproblemen bzw Schwindelattacken hatte ich nichts gemerkt.

----------


## Stefan1

> Tamsulosin ist wirklich ein Wundermittel. Kein Witz!
> Ich kann es nur wärmstens empfehlen.
> Viele Grüße Stefan


Moins Namensvetter,

ich nehme Tamsulosin jetzt täglich seit 6 Jahren ! immer abends.
Der Urologe meinte wir können es weglassen, aber da ich 2 x Harnverhalt hatte und den ganz schlimm . . .
sagte ich neee die Pille nehme ich weiter, auf eine mehr oder weniger kommt es auch nicht mehr drauf an.
Und ich pinkel heute wieder wie vor 30 Jahren !  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Ach so, keinerlei Nebenwirkungen.

----------


## Stefan1

> Das Tamsulosin bewirkte bei mir völlige Schmerzfreiheit und ich konnte wieder pinkeln wie ein Gott. 
> Gruß
> Lutz


 . . . sag ich doch.

----------


## Watschel

Hallo Leute
Ich bitte dringend Hilfe bzw einen Ratschlag.
Die letzten zwei Nächte konnte ich so gut wie nicht schlafen.
Alle 10 bis 15 Minuten musste ich aufs WC.
Dasselbe gilt auch tagsüber.
Das Wasserlassen tut höllisch weh.
Daraufhin hatte ich 20 Tropfen Novaminsulfon und als das nicht geholfen hatte 30 Tropfen Tilidin eingenommen. Schließlich nahm ich noch 2 Tilidin Tabletten ein.
Tamsulosin nahm ich ebenfalls erfolglos ein.
Dieser unerträgliche Schmerz beim Wasserlassen nahm jedoch nicht ab.
Diese Schmerzmittel erwiesen sich als völlig wirkungslos.
Ich bin todmüde und verzweifelt.
Kann mir jemand bitte einen Rat geben?

----------


## obelix

In allererster Linie wäre für mich ein Arztkontakt/-besuch Pflicht.

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Stefan,




> Ich bitte dringend Hilfe bzw einen Ratschlag.


hier im Forum kann dir leider niemand raten. Lass dich umgehend in die nächste Klinik fahren. Du stehst unter dem Einfluss starker Schmerzmittel!

Winfried

----------


## Watschel

> In allererster Linie wäre für mich ein Arztkontakt/-besuch Pflicht.


Danke für den Tipp. Da ich am Montag sowieso einen Termin zur Bestrahlung habe werde ich eine Ärztin kontaktieren. Die können ja gleich ein CT machen. Hoffentlich ist nicht auch noch Blasenkrebs dazugekommen.

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,
Du mußt sofort in eine Klinik ! wenn Du nicht richtig pinkeln kannst, können auch Deine Nieren geschädigt werden !

Ich hatte das auch, bin sofort in eine Klinik und Katheter bekommen, das war eine Erlösung !

Schieb die Angelegenheit nicht auf die lange Bank . . .

----------


## lutzi007

Stefan (Watschel),
Du hast einen Harnverhalt! Sofort zum Arzt! Das ist gefährlich!
Eine sofortige Katheterisierung wird Dir helfen und die Schmerzen werden sofort verschwinden.
Ich hatte das vor 4 Jahren auch mal. 1,7 Liter waren in meiner Blase.
Gute Besserung
Lutz

----------


## Watschel

Vielen lieben Dank für die Ratschläge.
Ich habe sie befolgt und habe mich sofort in die Notfallambulanz der Uniklinik begeben.
Dort wurden Urin und Blut untersucht.
Eine Blasenentzündung wird ausgeschlossen und sie wissen nicht woher die starken Schmerzen kommen. Ich soll dies beim Urologen abklären lassen.
Sie vermuten aber dass dies die Nebenwirkungen der Bestrahlungen sind.
Herzlichen Dank nochmals.
Liebe Grüße
Stefan

----------


## Watschel

Hallo Miteinander
War heute beim Urologe.
Der hat die Blase mit Ultraschall überprüft.
Eine Entzündung liegt nicht vor aber dafür ist die Blase zu über 80 % gefüllt und lässt sich nicht entleeren. Das ist so ein Mist mit der Blase. Zuerst muss ich ständig dreimal in ner halben Stunde pissen und jetzt kommt nichts mehr.
Das sei die Nebenwirkung der Bestrahlung meinte der Urologe.
Ich soll jetzt jeden Tag eine Tamsulosin Tablette schlucken bis Donnerstag.
Wenn die Blase dann noch immer nicht leer ist legt er mir einen Katheter.
Ich habe langsam so die Schnauze voll von diesem scheiß Prostatakrebs ich kann's niemand sagen wie.

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Stefan,
da hast Du ja noch Glück gehabt. Ich hatte nach Deinen Schilderungen jetzt wirklich gedacht, dass Du schon einen Harnverhalt hast. Aber so weit entfernt bist Du davon auch schon nicht mehr. Durch die Bestrahlung schwellen die Schleimhäute an, so wurde es bei mir damals vom Strahlendoc erklärt, und das verbessert sogar die Kontinenz, kann aber auch bis zum Harnverhalt führen. Nach Ende der Strahlentherapie gehen die Schwellungen dann recht schnell wieder zurück.
Ich hatte den Harnverhalt damals allerdings nach Harnröhrenschlitzung, kombiniert mit Biopsie Prostata und Harnblase bekommen.
Bei meiner Strahlentherapie war die durch die Schleimhautanschwellungen bessere Kontinenz für mich sogar vorteilhaft. Nach der Strahlentherapie verschlechterte sich die Kontinenz dann wieder. Inzwischen ist es zwar nicht perfekt, aber wieder zufriedenstellend.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Watschel

Hallo Lutz
Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe dann pendelt sich das wieder ein zwischen Harnverhalt und Harninikontinenz? Also so wie es sein sollte und auch einmal war.
"Harnröhrenschlitzung" Da läuft es einem ja eiskalt den Buckel runter. Da hast Du echt was mitgemacht.
Grüße
Stefan

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Stefan,
ja, ca. 10 Tage nach der Strahlentherapie war es bei mir mit der leichten Inkontinenz genau so wie davor. Monate später dann brauchte ich Vorlagen zur Sicherheit nur noch bei längeren Autofahrten.
Diese Harnröhrenschlitzung war bei mir vor 4 Jahren wegen einer Verengung im Dammbereich vor der Prostata  notwendig gewesen. Das wird unter Vollnarkose oder Spinalanästhesie gemacht und dann mit 3-Wege-Katheter 12 Stunden lang gespült. Diese Spülung war unangehm. Das war ca. 2 Monate vor meiner RPE.
Ich glaube, die Engstelle ist inzwischen schon wieder da, aber noch fließt es...
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

ich hatte nach meinem zweimaligen Harnverhalt 6 monate lang ! ein Katheter (war damit auch zufrieden)
den Katheter hatte ich auch die ganze Zeit der Bestrahlung in der Harnröhre, 
ich nehme an, daß dadurch auch mit der Harnröhre nix passiert ist, glück gehabt.

----------


## Watschel

> Hallo Stefan,
> ja, ca. 10 Tage nach der Strahlentherapie war es bei mir mit der leichten Inkontinenz genau so wie davor. Monate später dann brauchte ich Vorlagen zur Sicherheit nur noch bei längeren Autofahrten.
> Diese Harnröhrenschlitzung war bei mir vor 4 Jahren wegen einer Verengung im Dammbereich vor der Prostata  notwendig gewesen. Das wird unter Vollnarkose oder Spinalanästhesie gemacht und dann mit 3-Wege-Katheter 12 Stunden lang gespült. Diese Spülung war unangehm. Das war ca. 2 Monate vor meiner RPE.
> Ich glaube, die Engstelle ist inzwischen schon wieder da, aber noch fließt es...
> Gruß
> Lutz


Hallo Lutz
Hatte die vergrößerte Prostata diese Verengung im Dammbereich verursacht?
Und was ist RPE?
Gruß
Stefan

----------


## Watschel

> Moins,
> 
> ich hatte nach meinem zweimaligen Harnverhalt 6 monate lang ! ein Katheter (war damit auch zufrieden)
> den Katheter hatte ich auch die ganze Zeit der Bestrahlung in der Harnröhre, 
> ich nehme an, daß dadurch auch mit der Harnröhre nix passiert ist, glück gehabt.


Hallo Namensvetter
Wie kann man mit einem Katheter schlafen, man dreht sich ja nachts unbewusst im Bett?
Grüße
Stefan

----------


## Stefan1

> Hallo Namensvetter
> Wie kann man mit einem Katheter schlafen, man dreht sich ja nachts unbewusst im Bett?
> Grüße
> Stefan


 . . . das ging ganz gut, andem Katheter ist ja ein Ablaßhahn dran, den hatte ich immer oben aus der Unterhose rausgucken, der blieb da auch sitzen beim umdrehen im Bett, bischen festhalten dann geht das  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
wenn man pinkeln mußte Hahn auf und gut war es.

Hatte auch schon mal nachts nach dem Pinkeln vergessen den Hahn wieder zu zumachen, war dann natürlich das Bett naß, aber ist alles machbar da ich Seitenschläfer bin.

----------


## lutzi007

> Hallo Lutz
> Hatte die vergrößerte Prostata diese Verengung im Dammbereich verursacht?
> Und was ist RPE?
> Gruß
> Stefan


Hallo Stefan(W),
Die Verengung der Harnröhre könnte in früheren Zeiten durch kräftige Schläge, die Entzündung und Vernarbung verursacht hatten, vom Fahrradsattel im Dammbereich verursacht worden sein. 
RPE hatten die im Krankenhaus als Abkürzung für "Radikale ProstataEntfernung" benutzt.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## lutzi007

Der Katheter, den ich nach meinem Hahnverhalt bekommen hatte, war auch nur mit Ventil, aber echt komfortabel mit einem sehr elastischen und nicht allzu dickem Schlauch. Mit dem bin ich sogar ins Schwimmbad gegangen. Ich konnte ihn gut in der Badehose verstauen. Beim Duschen allerdings fragten mich natürlich meine Schwimmkollegen, was da unten so herumbommelte...  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:  Den musste ich bis zu Prostataentfernung da. 6 Wochen tragen.
Mit so einem Spülkatheter ist man ans Bett gefesselt. Da fließen dann pro Stunde 5 bis 10 Liter Kochsalzlösung, ähnlich Infusion, in die Blase rein und durch einen anderen Kanal in dem dicken Schlauch wieder raus in ein großes Auffanggefäß. Es plätscherte die ganze Nacht und ich konnte nicht schlafen. Alle halbe Stunde kam eine Pflegerin und hat neue Beutel installiert und das Auffanggefäß entleert. Das war echte Folter. Zum Glück dauerte das nur 12 Stunden  :L&auml;cheln:  das Ziehen dieses Monsterkatheters tat, entgegen meiner Befürchtung, gar nicht weh  :L&auml;cheln: 
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## lutzi007

Äh, ich meinte natürlich Harnverhalt und nicht Hahnverhalt... :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Watschel

Hallo Lutz

Warum hatten die Dir die Blase mit einer Kochsalzlösung gespült? Welchen Sinn machte dies?
LG
Stefan

----------


## Watschel

Hallo Leute

Seit gestern trage ich auch einen Katheter der mir erst im Laufe der Reha ab 09. März wieder abgenommen wird. (Im Inneren der Blase befindet sich ein Luftballon. Hoffentlich reißen die mir nicht gleich den Penis ab.)
Zudem erhielt ich zwei unterschiedlich große Beutel: ein kleiner Beutel für unterwegs und ein großer Beutel für die Nacht. Wie man diese Beutel entleert habe ich herausgefunden aber nicht an welcher Stelle man diese konkret austauscht.
Meine Ex kommt heute Abend und zeigt mir dies. Sie hat früher in der Altenpflege gearbeitet.
Das Wasserlassen tut tierisch weh. Ich wäre gestern vor Schmerzen fast aus dem Fenster gesprungen. Mit Ibubrofen 600 und Tilidin geht's so einigermaßen.
Die Blase sei durch die Bestrahlung sehr wund, meinte der Urologe.
Die Wundheilung würde 2 bis 3 Wochen dauern.
Na Prost Mahlzeit!
Liebe Grüße
Stefan

----------


## buschreiter

Da reißt nichts ab. Ich hatte den Beutel mal an dem Duschthermostat vergessenAlles Gute
Achim

----------


## lutzi007

> Hallo Lutz
> 
> Warum hatten die Dir die Blase mit einer Kochsalzlösung gespült? Welchen Sinn machte dies?
> LG
> Stefan


Bei der OP zur Beseitigung der Engstelle in der Harnröhre (Schlitzung) hatten sie damals eine Biopsie der Prostata gemacht und auch bei suspekten Vorwölbungen in der Blase Proben entnommen. Zur Vermeidung von Infektionen musste deswegen auch die Blase stundenlang gespült werden. 
Noch eine pikante Geschichte dazu am Rande: Während der Spülphase bekam ich in der Nacht immer wieder heftige Erektionen, die wegen dem dicken Katheterschlauch aber leider ziemlich schmerzhaft waren. Am nächsten Tag fragte ich die Oberärztin, ob das normal ist. Da lächelte sie nur und sagte: "Seien Sie froh, dann wissen wir schon mal, dass das noch gut funktioniert..."  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:  
Stefan, genieße einfach die Zeit mit Katheter mit Beutel. Irgendwie ist das auch ziemlich komfortabel, nicht dauernd zum Klo rennen zu müssen...  :L&auml;cheln: 

@Achim
Das kenne ich auch gut. Katheterbeutel am Duschthermostat vergessen, Aua, da war doch noch was wichtiges  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Hartmut S

Vorsicht Stefan,

ich hatte mal so einen kleinen Süßen an einer Armatur baumeln sehen.
Ach nee, ich glaube, das war in einer der Filme SAW. Der wurde abgehackt.

Oh, Ihr seid wieder gut drauf.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
Erfreulich, das das Forum nicht so fade wirkt.

Gruss
aus dem Norden
hartmut  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Watschel

> Vorsicht Stefan,
> 
> ich hatte mal so einen kleinen Süßen an einer Armatur baumeln sehen.
> Ach nee, ich glaube, das war in einer der Filme SAW. Der wurde abgehackt.
> 
> Oh, Ihr seid wieder gut drauf. 
> Erfreulich, das das Forum nicht so fade wirkt.
> 
> Gruss
> ...


Hallo Hartmut
Aus der Rubrik: Und wenn einem nur noch der schwarze Humor übrig bleibt. :-)
Haha...ich konnte wieder richtig lachen. :-)

"Oh, ist der Kleine aber süß"
-> Es gibt Aussagen die hört man im Kindergarten weitaus lieber als in der Sauna. :-)

Liebe Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald
Stefan

----------


## urosport

Ich hatte echt gedacht, hier ist ein Ort des feingeistigen Austausches! Penisphantasien, Prahlerei mit Erektionen - doch ein typisches Männerforum, feht noch Fußball und Frauen! ,-)
Aber mit mit meinem dunklem Humor muss ich auch aufpassen, habe meinem Physion mal versehentlich an meiner Depression teilhaben lassen und er meinte: bist Du in der Midlive-Krise? Ich darauf: "Endlive-Krise, so exakt wollen wir schon sein!" Du bist aber heute wieder makaber!
@Stefan, ich hoffe Dir geht es bald wieder besser, die Tilidin ist schon ein heftiges Schmerzmittel, nach der Hüft-OP ist der Zimmernachbar 2 x umgefallen, weil die falsch dosiert wurden, also pass mit der Dosierung auf.
Alles Gute
Karl

----------


## Watschel

> Ich hatte echt gedacht, hier ist ein Ort des feingeistigen Austausches! Penisphantasien, Prahlerei mit Erektionen - doch ein typisches Männerforum, feht noch Fußball und Frauen! ,-)
> Aber mit mit meinem dunklem Humor muss ich auch aufpassen, habe meinem Physion mal versehentlich an meiner Depression teilhaben lassen und er meinte: bist Du in der Midlive-Krise? Ich darauf: "Endlive-Krise, so exakt wollen wir schon sein!" Du bist aber heute wieder makaber!
> @Stefan, ich hoffe Dir geht es bald wieder besser, die Tilidin ist schon ein heftiges Schmerzmittel, nach der Hüft-OP ist der Zimmernachbar 2 x umgefallen, weil die falsch dosiert wurden, also pass mit der Dosierung auf.
> Alles Gute
> Karl



# Karl
Also Dein Vorschlag mit den Frauen ist wirklich überlegenswert.
Jeden Tag ein neues hübsches und freizügiges Mädel das uns vor Augen führt was wir machen könnten wenn wir nicht gerade mit dem blöden Harnkatheter durch die Gegend laufen müssten oder unsere Libido durch Hormontherapie so ziemlich bei Null angelangt ist.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:  

Kennst Du schon die neue Psycho-Hotline?
Hallo und herzlich willkommen bei unserer Hotline für Menschen mit psychischen Problemen.  


Wenn     Sie unter einer Zwangsneurose leiden, dann drücken Sie bitte immer     wieder die 1Wenn     Sie co-abhängig sind, dann bitten Sie jemanden, für Sie die 2 zu     drückenMultiple     Persönlichkeiten drücken bitte die 3, 4, 5 und 6Wenn     Sie paranoid sind, wissen wir genau, was Sie wollen. Bleiben Sie in     der Leitung, damit wir Ihren Anruf zurück verfolgen können!Wenn     Sie zu Wahnvorstellungen neigen, drücken Sie die 7 und wir stellen     eine Verbindung zu Ihrem Raumschiff her.Wenn     Sie schizophren sind, hören Sie ganz genau hin. Eine dünne helle     Stimme wird Ihnen zuflüstern, welche Nummer Sie drücken müssen.Wenn     Sie Legastheniker sind, wählen Sie folgende     Zahlenkombination:9696969696969696Wenn     Sie nervöse Störungen haben, fummeln Sie so lange an der Tastatur     herum, bis sich ein Spezialist meldet.Wenn     Sie unter Gedächtnisschwund leiden, geben Sie uns bitte Ihren     Namen, Ihre Adresse, die Telefonnummer, Ihr Geburtsdatum und Ihre     Sozialversicherungsnummer  und natürlich den Mädchennamen Ihrer     Mutter.Wenn     Sie an einem posttraumatischen Stress-Syndrom leiden, drücken Sie     l-a-n-g-s-a-m und v-o-r-s-i-c-h-t-i-g dreimal die 0.Wenn     sie depressiv sind dann rufen Sie erst gar nicht an. Hat doch alles     keinen Sinn mehr.Wenn     Sie Probleme mit dem Kurzzeitgedächtnis haben, drücken Sie die 9. Wenn     Sie Probleme mit dem Kurzzeitgedächtnis haben, drücken Sie die 9. Wenn Sie Probleme mit dem Kurzzeitgedächtnis haben, drücken Sie die 9.Wenn Sie unter einem Minderwertigkeitskomplex leiden, dann legen
Sie bitte auf. Die Leute hier sind sowieso viel zu beschäftigt,
um ausgerechnet mit Ihnen zu reden.

Danke für den Tipp mit dem Tilidin aber ein Kollege hatte mich schon 
darauf hingewiesen. Er schluckt als chronischer Schmerzpatient das 
Dreckszeugs bereits seit Jahren.
Gegen die Schmerzen von der Blase wurde mir Ibuprofen 600 empfohlen.
Dann rauscht zumindest mein Thrombozyten-Wert wieder volle Kanne in den Keller.
Und das war jetzt der einzige Wert der sich wieder normalisiert hatte.Hoffentlich haben die mir in der Strahlenklinik die Blase nicht endgültig verbrutzelt! 
Viele Grüße
Stefan

----------


## urosport

Hi Stefan, Danke für die Psychohotline fand es erst total lustig, aber dann ist keiner ran gegangen - und ich habe wirklich alle Nummern ausprobiert. 
Ibuprofen hat bei mir immer langsamer als Dicolvernac gewirkt, allerdings wirkt die IBU auch entzündungshemmend. Die Tilidin habe ich nach meiner Hüft-OP genommen, als ich zur Reha gehe meint die Ärztin, wenn ich die nehme kann ich an einer ambulanten Reha nicht teilnehmen! Und wie beschrieben, den Mitpatienten hat es beim ersten und dann beim 2. Aufstehen nach der OP wieder umgehauen. Dann kam der Arzt fragt nach seinem Gewicht und meint, das wäre falsch dosiert, Dosis angepasst und dann ging es.

----------


## Watschel

Hallo Karl,
Wenn schon Tilidin dann nicht als Tabletten sondern als Tropfen.
Tropfen lassen sich besser dosieren.
Nach der ersten Tilidin-Tasblette musste ich mich hinsetzen und war recht benommen.
Das Zeugs ist wirklich brutal stark.

----------


## ursus47

Guten Morgen allerseits, sorry aber die Probleme mit tilidin versteh ich nicht. Ich nehme seit ca 10 Jahren ständig tilidin 150/12 retard seit etwa 2 Monaten noch zusätzlich 2 novalgin 500. 
Diese Nebenwirkungen sind sicher sehr selten oder werden vielleicht durch etwas anderes beeinflusst

----------


## ursus47

> Hi Stefan, Danke für die Psychohotline fand es erst total lustig, aber dann ist keiner ran gegangen - und ich habe wirklich alle Nummern ausprobiert. 
> Ibuprofen hat bei mir immer langsamer als Dicolvernac gewirkt, allerdings wirkt die IBU auch entzündungshemmend.  s.


Diclofenac (voltaren) wirkt auch entzündungshemmend es sind NSAR tabletten

----------


## Hartmut S

> # Karl
> Also Dein Vorschlag mit den Frauen ist wirklich überlegenswert.
> Jeden Tag ein neues hübsches und freizügiges Mädel das uns vor Augen führt was wir machen könnten wenn wir nicht gerade mit dem blöden Harnkatheter durch die Gegend laufen müssten oder unsere Libido durch Hormontherapie so ziemlich bei Null angelangt ist.  
> 
> Kennst Du schon die neue Psycho-Hotline?
> Hallo und herzlich willkommen bei unserer Hotline für Menschen mit psychischen Problemen.  
> 
> 
> Wenn     Sie unter einer Zwangsneurose leiden, dann drücken Sie bitte immer     wieder die 1Wenn     Sie co-abhängig sind, dann bitten Sie jemanden, für Sie die 2 zu     drückenMultiple     Persönlichkeiten drücken bitte die 3, 4, 5 und 6Wenn     Sie paranoid sind, wissen wir genau, was Sie wollen. Bleiben Sie in     der Leitung, damit wir Ihren Anruf zurück verfolgen können!Wenn     Sie zu Wahnvorstellungen neigen, drücken Sie die 7 und wir stellen     eine Verbindung zu Ihrem Raumschiff her.Wenn     Sie schizophren sind, hören Sie ganz genau hin. Eine dünne helle     Stimme wird Ihnen zuflüstern, welche Nummer Sie drücken müssen.Wenn     Sie Legastheniker sind, wählen Sie folgende     Zahlenkombination:9696969696969696Wenn     Sie nervöse Störungen haben, fummeln Sie so lange an der Tastatur     herum, bis sich ein Spezialist meldet.Wenn     Sie unter Gedächtnisschwund leiden, geben Sie uns bitte Ihren     Namen, Ihre Adresse, die Telefonnummer, Ihr Geburtsdatum und Ihre     Sozialversicherungsnummer  und natürlich den Mädchennamen Ihrer     Mutter.Wenn     Sie an einem posttraumatischen Stress-Syndrom leiden, drücken Sie     l-a-n-g-s-a-m und v-o-r-s-i-c-h-t-i-g dreimal die 0.Wenn     sie depressiv sind dann rufen Sie erst gar nicht an. Hat doch alles     keinen Sinn mehr.Wenn     Sie Probleme mit dem Kurzzeitgedächtnis haben, drücken Sie die 9. Wenn     Sie Probleme mit dem Kurzzeitgedächtnis haben, drücken Sie die 9. Wenn Sie Probleme mit dem Kurzzeitgedächtnis haben, drücken Sie die 9.Wenn Sie unter einem Minderwertigkeitskomplex leiden, dann legen
> ...


Ich wusste nicht, das es so problematisch ist, Hilfe zu bekommen.
Es liest sich wie ein Witz.

Falls es ein Witz ist, sollten wir bedenken, das Leid und diese Art Humor nicht zusammen passen.
Soll heißen, vorsichtig mit Witzen.
Humorvoll kann man sein,  bin ich auch, aber solche Witze passen nicht ins Forum.
Auch nicht die, mit dem Oberkellner . . . . 

Da sind besonders die "Neulinge" mit gemeint, die nicht begriffen haben, dass Leute sterben! (!!)

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Solltest du vielleicht wissen: "Sterben gehört zum Leben." Ohne geht nicht.

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Michi,

du hast natürlich wieder einmal nichts verstanden!
Deine "blöde Bemerkung" verzeihe ich dir einmal . . . 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Hartmut, ich gut das ich, so wie du sagst nichts verstanden habe. Ich stehe halt mit beiden Beinen auf der Erde und lasse mich mit nichts unterkriegen. Ich kann damit leben. Und sogar sehr gut.
Bin ich wirklich der einzige hier der auch mit PK gut auskommt? Das es irgendwann mal Schluß ist?

----------


## reini99

> .
> Bin ich wirklich der einzige hier der auch mit PK gut auskommt? Das es irgendwann mal Schluß ist?


Nein, du bist nicht der einzige.

----------


## lutzi007

Michi,
wenn ich mir Deine Werte bei myprostate ansehe, dann hast Du eigentlich gar keinen PK mehr  :L&auml;cheln: 
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Michi1

Das wird sich am 8.3. rausstellen. Ich habe dann den nächsten Kontrolltermin.

----------


## urosport

@ursus47, ich denke das Forum lebt davon, dass jeder die Erfahrungen einbringt, die gemacht hat - natürlich sind das keine Wissenschaftlich fundierte Studien die für alle gelten. Wie beschrieben, ist mein Mitpatient 2 x umgefallen, beim ersten Mal mit Schocklage und so ziemlich das gesamte Pflegepersonal im Einsatz. Meine IBU- und Diclo-Erfahrungen habe ich weil ich über 800 Punktespiele gemacht habe und zwei Hüftprothesen und Wirbelsäulengeneration habe. Bei mir wirkte die IBU gefühlt stärker gegen die Entzündung, brauchte länger bis sie wirkte und die musste sie länger nehmen. Ging mir aber auf den Magen. Die Diclo hat bei mir schneller und umfassender gegen den Schmerz gewirkt. Das beide der NSAR-Famile angehören weis ich auch. 
@helmut, mir geht es Emotional leider immer noch nicht gut, aber dass wir hier im Forum nur Trübsal blasen würde mir nicht helfen, ich finde einen guten Witz echt als willkommene Aufmunterung - bei aller Ernsthaftigheit die einem sonst immer so erschlägt. Was mir in diesem Forum zu anderen sehr gut gefallen hat, war die positive Grundstimmung und das Mitgefühl das hier spürbar war. Ich bin sicherlich nicht immer der Meinung von Michi, aber was für mich schon einen gewissen Lerneffekt hat ist, dass es eben auch Menschen gibt, die weniger grüblerisch damit umgehen als ich. Thematisch wären Witze wohl in der Plauderecke besser aufgehoben, aber sorry ein bisschen mehr Toleranz sollte schon sein.
@Lutz, die Aussage: Du hast keinen PK mehr, halte ich schon für gewagt, wenn sind wir denn sicher, dass es so ist?

----------


## Hartmut S

> @helmut, mir geht es Emotional leider immer noch nicht gut, aber dass wir hier im Forum nur Trübsal blasen würde mir nicht helfen, ich finde einen guten Witz echt als willkommene Aufmunterung - bei aller Ernsthaftigheit die einem sonst immer so erschlägt.


Lieber Karl,

ich heiße *Hartmut*, nicht Helmut!
Aber nicht so schlimm, ich wurde bereits mit dem blöden Putin verwechselt, da ich manchmal auch blöd bin (ich habe aber noch Haare auf dem Kopp, aber auch auf den Zähnen. :L&auml;cheln: 

Nee. Spaß bei Seite.
Alles gut!
Ich bin bekannt für meinen Humor.
Wir hatten aber einmal jemanden, der es übertrieben hatte. Sein Anfangsbuchstabe war oder ist "H" - Leider wiss ich noch nicht, wie er sich heute nennt . . . . .
Daher war ich ein wenig genervt.
Daher auch meine Reaktion auf Michi.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Watschel

Hallo Leute, hier im Forum!
Mein Name ist Jürgen und ich hoffe man versteht mich und hört mir zu.
-> Hallo Klaus! Willkommen!

----------


## urosport

Hallo *Hartmut,* sorry ich sehe, dass Du Sinn für Humor hast, mir ging es darum, ich habe in meinem Bekanntenkreis unser Forum schon in den höchsten Tönen gelobt, dieses aufmunternde Mitgefühl ohne ins Mitleid zu gleiten hat mir sehr geholfen. Und nachdem ich schon genug todernst bin, hat mich die Seelsorgehotline richtig zum Lachen gebracht, daher fand ich die Humor-Rüge für unangebracht.
@Lutz, dieser Satz: Michi, wenn ich deine Daten lese; du hast keinen Krebs. Wie er selbst sagt, wird sich das am 8.3. herausstellen. Aber um welchen Preis ist er den Krebs losgeworden. Das beschäftigt mich bei diese Krankheit extrem, was wir alles dafür opfern müssen, Zeugungsfähigkeit, Potenz, Orgasmusfähigkeit, Libido, Harn- ggf. Stuhlinkontinenz, manches in unserem Alter verkraftbar, manches trifft uns nicht, manches nach 5 oder 10 Jahren. Wenn Michi sich mit seinem erreichten Ergebnis arrangiert hat, dann Hut ab. Noch bin ich im Kampfmodus, muss manches Ergebnis hinnehmen, will noch ein paar Besserungen erzielen und den Krebs komplett niederringen. Mit Gelassenheit auf das Erreichte zu schauen, hat sich bei mir noch nicht eingestellt – wäre mir auch noch zu früh.
Aber eine Sache fällt mir noch ein: wir sollten eine Rubrik „Erfolgsmeldungen“ ins Forum stellen. Ganz kurz, was habe ich gemacht: OP Lebensalter, Hormontherapie, Strahlentherapie,.. PSA am, aktuelles Lebensalter. Und dann können wir alle unser Glückwünsche anhängen.
Wo würde das im Forum hingehören, oder haben wir das schon?

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Karl,
bei Krebs kannst Du Dir leider nie sicher sein, ob er für immer weg ist. Er kann nach 2, 5, 10, oder was weiss ich wie viel Jahren wiederkommen. Auch in anderer Form.
Wer längere Zeit Ruhe hat, sollte es genießen (so wie Michi) und sich nicht von der Angst überwältigen lassen. Wer keine Ruhe hat (wie ich), sollte trotzdem versuchen, sein Restleben zu genießen. Ich gebe aber zu, dass es mir nicht immer leicht fällt.
Um verlorene Fähigkeiten zu trauern, ist nur zu verständlich. Das ist oder sollte aber eine zeitlich begrenzte Phase sein, damit die Lebensqualität nicht ganz den Bach abgeht.
Manchmal bewundere ich sogar meine Tumorzellen, wie sie es immer wieder schaffen, dem Immunsystem zu entkommen und wie sie sich weiterentwickeln, um allen Bekämpfungversuchen zu widerstehen. Mit etwas Glück darf ich mir das vielleicht noch eine Weile anschauen... die sollen gefälligst ganz, ganz langsam weiterwachsen  :L&auml;cheln: 
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## lutzi007

Sorry, Stefan (Watschel), dass ich Deinen Thread für meine philosophischen Betrachtungen missbraucht habe.
Aber ich kann gerade nicht einschlafen, weil ich heute Abend wohl zu viele leckere Bratkartoffeln gegessen habe und dann noch einen Glühfrucht mit Schuss und zu viel geknabbert und ...  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:  Das kommt eben davon, wenn man zu gierig ist und die Selbstdisziplin nicht so recht klappt  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Watschel

Hallo Lutz
Mache Dir mal keine Gedanken.
Mit meiner Selbstdisziplin ist es auch nicht weit her.
Ich konnte nicht einschlafen und hatte deswegen ordentlich einen gebechert.
Dieses Forum ist ja dazu da um seine Gefühle auszudrücken und was einem gerade bewegt.
Und wir haben alle mit unserer Prostata und den Begleiterscheinungen zu kämpfen.
Viele Grüße
Stefan

----------


## Watschel

Hallo Leute
Ich hatte heute wieder Blasenkrämpfe dass ich alle vier Wände hätte hochgehen können.
Und dieser verfi****te Katheter kotzt mich nur noch an.
Da ich ab 9. März in Reha befinde habe ich heute das Handy von der jüngeren Tochter meiner Ex gekauft und einen neuen Festnetz, Handy und Intertnetvertrag geschlossen.
Um ehrlich zu sein komme ich mit dem Handy überhaupt nicht zurecht.
Schrift und Tasten sind viel zu klein und es dauert ewig bis man eine neue Telefonnummer dort abgespeichert hat.Vielleicht bin ich auch zu alt (55 Jahre) um mich mit dem ganzen neumodischen Kram zu beschäftigen? Mein altes Handy welches ich vor 16 Jahren nutzte, ein Nokia 5110, war weitaus bedienungsfreundlicher.
Viele Grüße
Stefan

----------


## Michi1

Watschel, jetzt deinem Alter Schuld zu geben, dass du mit dem Handy nicht zurechtkommst, ist schon jammern auf hohen Niveau. Ich habe einer Bekannten die erst vor einem Jahr wieder nach Regensburg zurückgezogen ist mein "älteres" Smartphone geschenkt. Sie ist 83 und so alle 3-4 Wochen sehen wir uns und sie lernt immer noch dazu. Man muss sich mir diesem Ding nur beschäftigen. Hast du auf REHA niemanden, der dir ein wenig zeigen kann?

----------


## Watschel

#Michi1
Noch befinde ich mich ja nicht in der Reha. Da wird es sicherlich hilfreiche Mitpatienten geben.
Oder vielleicht eine nette 20jährige vollbusige Schwesternschülerin die mich in der Bedienung auf meinem Zimmer einweist. Ähm, des Handys natürlich, was sonst? grins
Gestern hatte ich schon einiges herausgefunden. Bspw. wie man neue Telefonnummern abspeichert, Landschaftsaufnahmen oder Selbstportraits macht und zuschneidet oder Bilder versendet. Ich hatte Anzeigengröße und Schriftgröße maximal erweitert. Jetzt muss ich nur noch herausfinden wie ich Bilder und Videos vom Rechner aufs Handy bekomme und wo meine Handynummer hinterlegt ist. Zur Not fotografiere ich neue lustige Bilder vom Monitor ab und schneide sie zu um sie dann verschicken zu können. Und einen netteren Klingelton hätte ich auch als diese beschi**enen voreingestellten Klingeltöne.
Living next door to Alice von Smokie oder sonst was. Das Ding kommt aus China, der Hersteller ist Huawei. Meine Ex hatte mir zum Kauf einer Powerbank also einer Art tragbaren Akku geraten mit der ich das Handy auch unterwegs aufladen kann.
Mensch, bin ich froh wenn dieser blöde Katheter endlich draußen ist und ich genauso wie jeder normale Mensch auch pinkeln kann.

----------


## Michi1

Geht doch. Du wirst sehen wie man vieles damit machen kann. Hast du schon die Corona App drauf?

----------


## Juergen73

> Oder vielleicht eine nette 20jährige vollbusige Schwesternschülerin


Ich habe gehört das dort noch Oberschwester Hildegard aus der Schwarzwaldklinik das Sagen hat.

Wenn du keine Anleitung für dein Handy hast schau mal im I-Net. Dort kannst du dir für fast jedes Hamdy eine Anleitung runterladen.

----------


## Watschel

> Ich habe gehört das dort noch Oberschwester Hildegard aus der Schwarzwaldklinik das Sagen hat.
> 
> Wenn du keine Anleitung für dein Handy hast schau mal im I-Net. Dort kannst du dir für fast jedes Hamdy eine Anleitung runterladen.


Danke für den Tipp. Das werde ich tun. Ich werde mir im Elektonikshop ein USB Kabel besorgen um eine Verbindung zum PC herstellen zu können.
Grüße
Stefan

----------


## Watschel

> Geht doch. Du wirst sehen wie man vieles damit machen kann. Hast du schon die Corona App drauf?


Ich habe keinen blaßen Schimmer wie ich Apps installieren kann.
Am Montag muss ich nochmals beim O2 Shop vorbeidackeln weil sie dort dann eine App installieren werden die gestern nicht verfügbar war. Wozu diese zuvor nicht verfügbare App gut sein soll habe ich noch nicht kapiert. Meine Ex hat diese Corona App auf ihrem Handy.
Noch lieber als eine Corona App wäre mir eine App die mir anzeigt wo sich im Umkreis von 100 Metern ein freier Parkplatz befindet. Rund 20 % der Benzinkosten entfallen bei der Suche nach einem freien Parkplatz. Das gilt insbesondere für die Autofeindlichste Großstadt Deutschlands: Freiburg. Überall Zone 30, chaotische Verkehrsführung, Ampeln ohne Ende und stets auf Dauerrot, Dauerbaustellen an fast jeder Straße, Radfahrer für die die StVO lediglich eine unverfängliche Empfehlung darstellt an die man sich nicht zu halten braucht. Kurz: Ein Albtraum für Autofahrer.

----------


## Michi1

Die App ist ganz einfach zu installieren. Siehe Link. Sie ist super, wenn in einem Laden 2G oder 3G verlangt wird. Nur Handy vorzeigen. Dazu muss man nur den Barcode den man auf der Impfbescheinigung hat einscannen.

https://support.google.com/googlepla...form%3DAndroid

----------


## Watschel

Vielen lieben Dank Michi.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Um ehrlich zu sein komme ich mit dem Handy überhaupt nicht zurecht.
> Schrift und Tasten sind viel zu klein und es dauert ewig bis man eine neue Telefonnummer dort abgespeichert hat.Vielleicht bin ich auch zu alt (55 Jahre) um mich mit dem ganzen neumodischen Kram zu beschäftigen? Mein altes Handy welches ich vor 16 Jahren nutzte, ein Nokia 5110, war weitaus bedienungsfreundlicher.


Da stehst du nich alleine da.
Auch ich hasse das Smartphone. Benutze es nur für meinen Staubsauger, Heizung und die Beleuchtung im Haus. Vieles ist aber nun auch mit "Alexa" kompatibel.
Im Auto habe ich noch ein altes Nokia, welches über die Lenkradsteuerung sehr gut funktioniert.

Tipp, benutze ein Tablet mit Telefonkarte.
Gut für Wurstfinger und alles etwas übersichtlicher, da größer.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Meine Frau ist da viel moderner unterwegs. Ich muss immer aufpassen, dass sie nachts unser Bettchen findet. Nicht über unsere Hundchen und über mein großes Geschlechtsteil stolpert.
Die Jüngeren starren ja bekanntlich nur noch aufs Handy . . . .  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## W.Rellok

Danke Michi für dein Mitdenken!




> Hast du schon die Corona App drauf?


Das moderne Analphabetentum bedeutet ja eine erhebliche Einschränkung im Leben.

Winfried

----------


## Stefan1

Moins Watschel,

ich habe auch die APP " Toiletten " drauf, wo auch angezeigt wird ob Rollstuhl geeignet oder nicht.

Wenn ich irgendwo fremd bin, erstmal sehen wo eine Toilette ist, ich finde die APP sehr gut.

----------


## Watschel

> Die App ist ganz einfach zu installieren. Siehe Link. Sie ist super, wenn in einem Laden 2G oder 3G verlangt wird. Nur Handy vorzeigen. Dazu muss man nur den Barcode den man auf der Impfbescheinigung hat einscannen.
> 
> https://support.google.com/googlepla...form%3DAndroid


Hallo Michi1
Dankeschön für den Link.
Hatte die App runtergeladen und installiert.
Scannen des QR Codes funktionierte aber nicht richtig.
Dann kam die Meldung dass mein Impfstatus unvollständig sei.
Habe den Mist wieder deinstalliert und erneut installiert.
Jetzt hat's geklappt und nach Scannen beider QR Codes lautet mein Impstatus vollständig geimpft.
LG
Stefan

----------


## Watschel

> Da stehst du nich alleine da.
> Auch ich hasse das Smartphone. Benutze es nur für meinen Staubsauger, Heizung und die Beleuchtung im Haus. Vieles ist aber nun auch mit "Alexa" kompatibel.
> Im Auto habe ich noch ein altes Nokia, welches über die Lenkradsteuerung sehr gut funktioniert.
> 
> Tipp, benutze ein Tablet mit Telefonkarte.
> Gut für Wurstfinger und alles etwas übersichtlicher, da größer. 
> 
> Meine Frau ist da viel moderner unterwegs. Ich muss immer aufpassen, dass sie nachts unser Bettchen findet. Nicht über unsere Hundchen und über mein großes Geschlechtsteil stolpert.
> Die Jüngeren starren ja bekanntlich nur noch aufs Handy . . . . 
> ...


Hartmut, Du irrst Dich, ich habe alles andere als Wurstfinger. 
Ich habe sehr feingliedrige Hände.
Was meinst Du mit Tablet und Telefonkarte?
Etwa ein Tablet mit Prepaidkarte ?
Die jungen Leute wachsen mit diesem Zeugs auf und kennen sich aus.
Ich habe Angst dass ich versehentlich irgend so ne kostenpflichtige App runterlade und mich dumm und dusselig zahlen kann.

Lass mich raten, wenn es Deine Knie noch mitmachen würden könntest Du Dir einen 10 Liter Eimer dranhängen und 100 Meter damit laufen?

Früher war alles einfacher!
https://s20.directupload.net/images/220305/a7vwudou.jpg

----------


## Watschel

> Moins Watschel,
> 
> ich habe auch die APP " Toiletten " drauf, wo auch angezeigt wird ob Rollstuhl geeignet oder nicht.
> 
> Wenn ich irgendwo fremd bin, erstmal sehen wo eine Toilette ist, ich finde die APP sehr gut.



Hallo Namensvetter
Die App ist für diejenigen von uns die unter Harninkontinenz leiden auf jeden Fall sinnvoll.
Bei mir war es zuerst das erste und jetzt Harnverhalt.
Wenn ich nicht an PK und somit auch an Impotenz erkrankt worden wäre dann hätte ich mir ne Nutten App installiert. Stattdessen macht eine App die anzeigt wo der nächste Urologe ist weitaus mehr Sinn. Ich hege ja die latente Hoffnung dass das noch mal was wird.
Mit dauerhaft "toter" Hose kann ich mich noch nicht abfinden, nicht mit erst 55 Jahren.
LG
Stefan

----------


## Hartmut S

> Was meinst Du mit Tablet und Telefonkarte?
> Etwa ein Tablet mit Prepaidkarte ?


Ja, genau das meinte ich.

Musst dich aber beeilen, denn der blöde Putin wartet nicht so lange.
Der ist gerade dabei die A-Kraftwerke in der Ukraine zu zerstören.

Irgendeiner hat gestern gesagt, "Gott mit uns".
Falsch! - Sollte wohl eher heißen, die Nato mit uns!  (!!)

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Watschel

> Ja, genau das meinte ich.
> 
> Musst dich aber beeilen, denn der blöde Putin wartet nicht so lange.
> Der ist gerade dabei die A-Kraftwerke in der Ukraine zu zerstören.
> 
> Irgendeiner hat gestern gesagt, "Gott mit uns".
> Falsch! - Sollte wohl eher heißen, die Nato mit uns!  (!!)
> 
> Gruss
> hartmut


Das die nicht mehr ganz sauber sind zeigt sich schon daran dass die ein AKW beschießen.
Was bezwecken die denn? Etwa Tschernobyl 2.0 ?

----------


## Rastaman

AfD-Sympathisant und kein Putin-Freund? Na, dann besteht ja zumindest bei einigen dieser Spezies noch Hoffnung...

Sorry Hartmut, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen, aber wahrscheinlich wäre es besser, Politik & Co. hier rauszuhaltnen.

----------


## barlaus37

Es   wäre   mir   auch  lieber,  Politik  hier  aus  dem  Forum  rauszuhalten.

Kann  es  nicht  gut  begründen,  ist  mehr  ein  Bauchgefühl,  

Richtet sich gegen niemand,  

Geht mir  aber  irgendwie  darum,  dass ich Angst  habe,  einen  Ort  zu  verlieren,  wo  ich  mich mit  meiner  Krankheit  zeigen  darf.

Kann es irgendwie  nicht gut begründen,  aber  ich  darf  irgendwie  in der  normalen  Welt  nix  erzählen,   weil  doch  angeblich  alles  o.k.  ist   weil  PSA  unter  Nachweisgrenze.  Aber  für  mich ist  nichts  mehr  o.k im Kopf,  sorry  wenn ich  selbstmitleid  ??  oder  schlechte  Krankheitsverarbeitung  habe.

Forum ist für  mich  irgendwie   ein  symbolischer Ort  für meinen Schock??  

Danke, kann  es  irgendwie  nicht  ausdrücken.

----------


## Watschel

Egal mit wem ich mich unterhalte, alle sind derzeit wegen dem Krieg in der Ukraine bedrückt und geschockt. Natürlich hat dieses Thema in einem Forum für PK nichts zu suchen.
Fakt ist aber nun mal dass sich die Leute große Sorgen machen.

----------


## Hartmut S

Ja, Politik sollte hier raus gehalten werden.
Sorry Rastaman, aber irgendwie war der Übergang zu fließend.

Es gab ja auch mal andere Gründe die Partei zu wählen.
Da muss man kein Russlandfreund sein.
Ich bin ja auch kein Impfgegner.
Seit dem Wechsel an der Spitze ist die Partei für mich Schnee von gestern.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## urosport

Hallo zusammen, in diesem Forum politische Anmerkungen zu machen finde ich echt wesentlich unpassender als, wenn jemand mal versehenlich einen Scherz ins Forum stellt. Natürlich sind wir alle gegen den Agressor und alle für die Ukraine aber das ist in diesem Forum wirklich nicht das Thema.
Grüße Karl

----------


## urosport

Hi barlaus, ich finde Du kannst Deine Beweggründe gut ausdrücken. Ich  möchte auch keine politischen Statements hier in diesem Forum, da gibt es  andere Plätze wo es besser hin passt. Mir ist dieser geschützte Raum für meine krebsbedingte  Niedergeschlagenheit auch sehr wichtig.
Ich  zeige mich mit meiner Krankheit auch nur einem kleinen Kreis von  engsten Verwandten (Geschwister, Sohn und deren Ehefrauen/-männer). Ich  habe aber nicht den Eindruck, dass ich meine Krankheit nicht zeigen  darf, ich will es nicht, kann Bemitleidungen von der falschen Stelle  nicht  ertragen. Und ich kann auch wirklich nicht mit jedem drüber sprechen,  mich bringen z. Zt. eigenartigerweise schlechte aber auch gute  Nachrichten emotional aus dem Gleichgewicht - in sofern ist meine  Krankheitsverarbeitung auch suboptimal. Bei mir ist es immer das  Unverständnis: ich habe doch auf der rationalen Ebene alles geklärt,  warum mein Emotionszentrum jetzt nicht langsam Ruhe gibt - keine Ahnung.  
Diesen Satz, "Dein PSA-Wert ist doch super, du hast doch keinen  Krebs mehr!" Habe ich mir auch schon an hören dürfen, wäre schön, wenn  ich mir da genauso sicher sein könnte wie mein Gesprächspartner. Es  bleibt einfach im Kopf, was hält denn ein paar übriggebliebene  Krebszellen ab, sich wieder freudig zu vermehren. Die Hormontherapie  hungert den Krebs ja nur aus, erledigt ihn aber nicht. Und um welchen  Preis man sich diesen PSA-Wert Null erkauft hat und ob er bei der  nächsten Prüfung in drei Wochen wieder immer noch bei Null bleibt -  keine Ahnung.
Grüße Karl

----------


## KarlEmagne

Wenn wir Glück haben, meldet sich Putin hier bald selbst an  :Blinzeln: 

Watschel, mit Bildübertragung auf Android ist das so eine Sache. Es gibt eine App namens SendAnywhere, die Bilder von Android zu Android oder iPhone überträgt, aber leider nicht auf PCs läuft. Ich verwende zum Sichern meiner Urlaubsbilder vom Android Phone zum Laptop "Ghost Commander" . Der kopiert auch vom PC zum Telefon, WENN du weißt, wie man auf dem PC einen FTP-Server betreibt UND du die IP-Adresse deines PCs im WLAN kennst. Praktischerweise auch Bilder von WhatsApp. Wenn aber jemand dazu Tips hätte, speziell eine bessere App, wäre ich ganz Ohr. 

Zur toten Hose überlege ich mir auch schon, was da noch ginge. Der Thread hierzu war aber nicht so der Erfolg  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## RalfDm

Das war jetzt aber ein Rundumschlag.

Ralf

----------


## Watschel

> Das war jetzt aber ein Rundumschlag.
> 
> Ralf



Ja das war es. Und das zu recht. Ich habe seit fast 2 Wochen jeden Tag mehrmals Blasenkrämpfe an denen ich fast alle vier Wände hochgehen könnte, der Katheter tut auch Tag und Nacht weh und dann machen einem noch irgendwelche bürokratischen Deppen und arroganten Schnepfen das Leben schwer. Da ist es doch wirklich nur allzu verständlich dass einem mal langsam der Kragen platzt.

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Blasenkrämpfe


Hast Du schon mal Spasmex probiert, 2*15mg/Tag? Zusätzlich Novalgin Tropfen, so viel wie nötig. Du solltest unbedingt die Schmerzen unter Konrolle bringen, sonst exkaliert das. Wg Katheter, kenne ich, muss getestet werden, welcher am besten verträglich ist.

----------


## Hartmut S

Watschel, ich glaube es tut gut, wenn man mal seinen ganzen Frust raus lässt.




> Ich hatte sie noch freundlich gebeten mir meinem Wunschklingelton von Smokie "Livin next door to Alice" zu installieren. Aber sie zeigte keinerlei Interesse dies zu tun.


Hättest sie vielleicht lieber U2 installieren lassen sollen.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Ich habe auch noch eine Story zu erzählen, passend zu deinen Erlebnissen.

Ich habe seit einem Jahr ein Pickel, welches nicht weg geht.
Ich hatte keine Lust zur Fleischbeschauung zu gehen, um danach noch mal wieder dort anzutanzen, damit sich der Verdienst lohnt, und deren Leitlinie eingehalten wird.
Da Brigitte wegen Hautkrebs dort in Behandlung ist, habe ich Ihr ein Foto mitgegeben, und um einen Termin der Entfernung des Pickels gebeten. 
Als Begründung hatte ich Corona angegeben.
Und siehe da, es klappt.
Morgen wird diese blöde Pickel auf der Schulter entfernt.

Das war nun mein Frust, den ich mir von der Seele reden/schreiben wollte.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Watschel

> Hast Du schon mal Spasmex probiert, 2*15mg/Tag? Zusätzlich Novalgin Tropfen, so viel wie nötig. Du solltest unbedingt die Schmerzen unter Konrolle bringen, sonst exkaliert das. Wg Katheter, kenne ich, muss getestet werden, welcher am besten verträglich ist.



Dankeschön für den Tipp mit dem Spasmex, ich werde den Urologen in der Reha darauf ansprechen. Novalgin hatte ich schon literweise getrunken genauso wie Tilidin. War alles für die Katz. Ich will gar keinen Katheter testen, ich möchte endlich von dem Mistding befreit werden. An der "Anschlussstelle" läuft so eine merkwürdige Brühe heraus. Es ist weder Urin, noch Blut, noch Sperma. Weiß der Kuckuck was da los ist. Ibuprofen 600 hilft so einigermaßen gegen die Schmerzen. Aber ich muss mich halt vorbeugend dauerhaft betäuben. Eine Blasenentzündung ist es definitiv nicht. Wurde schon x-mal daraufhin getestet.

----------


## Watschel

> Watschel, ich glaube es tut gut, wenn man mal seinen ganzen Frust raus lässt.
> 
> Hättest sie vielleicht lieber U2 installieren lassen sollen. 
> 
> Gruss
> hartmut


Hi Hartmut
Ich kann auch nicht mehr lange an Tresen stehen.
Deshalb bin ich fast umgefallen während die Trulla ewig an meinem Handy herumfummelte.
U2? So wütend ich war wäre "Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod" angebrachter gewesen.
Das war so eine ganz arrogante junge Schnepfe. Die habe ich sowieso gefressen.
Gruß
Stefan

----------


## Watschel

> Ich habe auch noch eine Story zu erzählen, passend zu deinen Erlebnissen.
> 
> Ich habe seit einem Jahr ein Pickel, welches nicht weg geht.
> Ich hatte keine Lust zur Fleischbeschauung zu gehen, um danach noch mal wieder dort anzutanzen, damit sich der Verdienst lohnt, und deren Leitlinie eingehalten wird.
> Da Brigitte wegen Hautkrebs dort in Behandlung ist, habe ich Ihr ein Foto mitgegeben, und um einen Termin der Entfernung des „Pickels“ gebeten. 
> Als Begründung hatte ich Corona angegeben.
> Und siehe da, es klappt.
> Morgen wird diese blöde Pickel auf der Schulter entfernt.
> 
> ...



Ich möchte nur 25 Cent für jedes erlittene Frustationserlebnis und könnte Tesla und Microsoft aus der Portokasse kaufen.

----------


## Watschel

Heute ist der Ehrentag für Frauen und das sollten wir nicht vergessen und entsprechend würdigen.

Wir Männer sollten besonders aufmerksam sein, indem wir sagen:


"Hey - toll geputzt!"


oder:


"Schatz, die Tüten sind doch viel zu schwer für dich - geh doch dreimal!"


oder:


"Schnuckelchen, heute ist Weltfrauentag - du sollst dich schonen.

Du musst heute nicht spülen. Verschiebe es einfach auf morgen!".

Oder:

„Schatz, ich kann nicht mehr mitansehen wie Du dich abrackerst.

Mach doch bitte die Küchentüre zu.“



Und bevor ich jetzt dutzende Mails von Frauenrechtlerinnen bekomme: das war ein Witz!

Viele Grüße und einen schönen Frauentag! Lasst es krachen Mädels! 









Als Mann möchte man auch mal ein Dankeschön hören wenn man einer Frau  das Frühstück ans Bett bringt und nicht so Sprüche wie: "Wer zum Teufel  sind Sie? Wie sind Sie in meine Wohnung gekommen? Verlassen Sie sofort  meine Wohnung oder ich rufe die Polizei!"  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Auch wenn heute Weltfrauentag ist-Das Essen macht sich nicht von allein  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Seitdem ich keine Handtaschen mehr klaue laufen mir die Frauen auch nicht mehr hinterher  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Watschel



----------


## Hartmut S

> ch kann auch nicht mehr lange an Tresen stehen.


Alles gut!
Nun komme mal wieder runter.
Wir wissen alle, dass der Krebs schei -. . .  ist.
Alkohol wird garantiert das Problem nicht lösen,
aber er hilft ein wenig.

Schreibe bitte nicht so weiter, wie bisher . . . 
Ich denke mal, dann wirst du gesperrt. 
Das hilft niemanden.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Watschel

Keine Sorge!
Ich komme heute für die nächsten 3 Wochen in Reha.
Dadurch habe ich keinen Zugriff auf dieses Forum, kann also weder neue Beiträge lesen noch verfassen.
Ich mache immer alles falsch.
Gruß
Stefan

----------


## Michi1

Hasd du kein Lapi oder Tablet. WLAN ist in allen Häuser vorhanden?

----------


## obelix

> Keine Sorge! Ich mache immer alles falsch.


Du machst nicht immer alles falsch!!!

Dass einigen, dazu zähle ich mich auch, deine, aus meiner Sicht, teilweise sehr lockeren Sprüche für etwas übertrieben und vielleicht unpassend (hier im Forum) empfinden, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Deshalb machst du immer noch nicht "alles falsch".

Als Internetnutzer, ob mit Handy oder Laptop, möchte ich bei Bedarf z. B. auch in einer Reha online sein.

----------


## Hartmut S

Du machst nicht immer alles falsch.
So wie Jens es schreibt habe ich es auch empfunden, zumal ich von *meiner* Frau gestern ein wenig genervt war.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## KarlEmagne

Also ich hätte da garantiert auch mindestens Tablet und Handy mit. Sollten sie kein WiFi haben, dann eben mit Wireless Hotspot vom Handy.

----------


## Michi1

Bei meiner ersten AHB hatte ich mien Lapi dabei und da wurde dann sogar während ich beim Essen war WIN 10 upgedatet. Brauchte das überhaupt nicht überwachen, ging ganz einfach.

----------


## amadeus

Auch in den Reha Einrichtungen gibt es Wlan und auch öffentlich zugängliche Computer, für die man allerdings bezahlen muss.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Ja und vermutlich sind die Tastaturen dieser öffentlichen Computer nicht so appetitlich...

----------


## Michi1

Bestimmt appetitlicher als viele private zu Hause.

----------


## Jens_1971

mit Sterillium abwischen, Zack.

----------


## Watschel

Hallo Leute,
ich bin gerade zu Hause.
Ich muss heute Nachmittag wieder zurück in die Rehaklinik fahren.
Zwar habe ich ein Handy aber ich komme damit noch nicht wirklich klar.
Eine nette Krankenschwester war sehr hilfsbereit und hat mir Wecker und Klingelton eingestellt. Wie ich mit meinem Huawei Handy hier ins Forum kommen soll weiß ich nicht.
Vorgestern wurde mir nach knapp über 3 Wochen der Harnkatheter entfernt.
Das tat furchtbar weh.
Wasserlassen tut ebenfalls noch immer tierisch weh.
Schlucke deswegen drei Ibuprofen 600 und 6 Navaminsufontabletten pro Tag sowie Tilidin Tropfen. Am liebsten würde ich überhaupt nichts mehr trinken dann muesste ich auch nicht mehr Wasser lassen. Falls mir jemand eine Whats up Nachricht zukommen lassen möchte: Meine Handy Nr: 01745840760
Liebe Grüße
Stefan

----------


## Optimist1954

Hallo Stefan,

wurde überprüft ob event. eine Entzündung der Harnwege/Blase vorliegt ? Beim Austausch der Beutel oder Setzen/Entfernen des Katheters können u. U. Keime einwandern und schmerzhafte Entzündungen verursachen.

Franz

----------


## Watschel

> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> wurde überprüft ob event. eine Entzündung der Harnwege/Blase vorliegt ? Beim Austausch der Beutel oder Setzen/Entfernen des Katheters können u. U. Keime einwandern und schmerzhafte Entzündungen verursachen.
> 
> Franz


Hallo Franz
Ja, tatsächlich wurde derzeit eine Blasenentzündung diagnostiziert.
Bekomme deswegen auch Antibiotika in der Größe von Zäpfchen.
Da kriege ich eher noch einen Legostein runter.
Wenn es mit dem Harnverhalt nicht besser wird dann wollen die mir wieder einen Harnkatheter legen oder sogar einen Bauchkatheter.
Habe am Montag u.a. auf dem Thereapieplan
- Arztgespräch
- psychologisches Einzelgespräch
- Seelsorgerisches Einzelgepräch (Teilnahme freiwillig)
und befürchte das Schlimmste.
Hoffentlich täusche ich mich und es ist alles halb so schlimm wie es aussieht.
Heute gehts mir super aber für den Montag fürchte ich mich schon.
Diesen scheiß Therapieplan hätten die mir auch noch am Montag Morgen ins Postfach werfen können. So geht die Stimmung im Keller.
Grüße
Stefan

----------


## Trekker

> Diesen scheiß Therapieplan hätten die mir auch noch am Montag Morgen ins Postfach werfen können.


Hallo Stefan,
Ich habe meine Therapiepläne für Sa., So., u. Mo. auch schon am Freitag bekommen. Da geht es plötzlich. Mir wäre lieb, wenn ich immer drei Tage im voraus Bescheid wüsste, was so geplant ist.

----------


## uwes2403

Warum hast du denn vor den Gesprächsangeboten Angst? Befürchtest du unangenehme Neuigkeiten?
Das ist in der Reha eher nicht zu erwarten, die Psychologen dort bieten Hilfe an, bei der Bewältigung der aktuellen Situation.
Wenn ich Deine Beiträge sehe, dann wäre dies eine Möglichkeit sich einmal alles von der Seele zu reden.
Also kein Grund für schlechte Stimmung.

Uwe

----------


## urosport

Hi Stefan, Ich kann mich nach 6 OP's und 4 Reha's gut in dich rein versetzen, aber ich glaube Du steigerst dich gerade in was rein. Wenn ich deine Punkte ansehe:
Antibiotika zu groß: die kannst Du doch teilen genügend Wasser dazu und erledigt,
Katheter: mir ist auch gesagt worden, das tut beim Ziehen höllisch weh, ich hatte daher auch kein gutes Gefühl, aber ich hatte beim Ziehen keine Schmerzen, und du kannst nach Schmerzmitteln fragen,
Arztgespräch: sei froh, dass du danach Klarheit über deine Therapie haben wirst, das Grübeln und ggf. unbegründete Ängste sind keinesfalls besser,
Phsychologe, Seelsorge: dachte nie, dass ich so etwas brauchen könnte, aber es war eine meiner besten Entscheidungen diese Gespräche zu führen, und die gehen nur so weit wie du es willst und was du zulässt.
Plan zu früh: wäre dir längere Unklarheit wirklich lieber?
Versuche von der emotionalen auf die rationale Seite zu wechseln - mir hat das schon geholfen, was würde ich einem guten Freund empfehlen, war die Anregung meiner Phsychologin.
Viele Grüße, Karl

----------


## Watschel

Hallo Leute, danke für Eure Tips.
Hatte heute die Reha abgebrochen.
Ich hatte den Arzt darauf angesprochen dass ich ständig Blasenkrämpfe habe und das Wasserlassen tierisch weh tut. Bat ihn dann mir Morhium zu geben weil das ganze andere Dreckszeugs an Schmerzmitteln nichts hilft.
Seine Reaktion war dass Morphium der Blase nichts hilft sondern nur dem Kopf.
Hätte ihm nach dieser blöden Antwort am liebsten in die Eier getreten.
Mal schauen wie er es dann sieht.
Habe alle 10 Minuten einen Blasenkrampf der mich alle vier Wände hoch gehen lässt.
Suche morgen meinen Urologen am Heimatort auf und bitte ihn um Morphium (Ibu 600 und Tilidin 150 nützt nichts). Mit diesen ständigen und unerträglichen Schmerzen gehts anders nicht mehr weiter. Ich vermute dass sich der Prostatakrebs um den Schließmuskel der Blase gewickelt hat. Die Schmerzen von der Blase sind wirklich unerträglich.

----------


## urosport

Hi Watschel, ja versuch es bei deinem Urologen, der sollte dich besser kennen und damit auch mehr Verständnis für dich haben. Aber bei unerträglichen Schmerzen nur einen klugen Spruch abzulassen, war war das denn für ein Arzt. Das Du mit Morphium die nächste Stufe, nach dem leiten Opiat Tilidin, gehst ist dir ja klar, aber mir wurde immer gesagt, heutzutage muss man keine Scherzen mehr ertragen, wir haben mittlerweile gut wirkende Scherzmittel - das soll dein Urologe jetzt mal beweisen. Aber wichtig ist schon auch, dass der Grund für deine Schmerzen geklärt werden muss. Karl

----------


## LowRoad

Watschel,
hört sich nicht gut an, sorry!
Alles was über Novalgin-Tropfen hinausgeht (Targin, Fentanyl,…) darf nicht jeder Arzt verschreiben, da musst Du in zumindest in die Schmerzambulanz gehen.
Trägst Du immer noch den Katheter? Einen Harnröhrenkath oder einen Bauchdeckenkath?

----------


## Watschel

Hallo Karl,
ja ich kenne den Spruch dass heute niemand mehr unter unerträglichen Schmerzen leiden muss. Die Praxis sieht aber leider anders aus.
Ja, stimmt die Ursache muss geklärt werden.
Keinesfalls jedoch durch eine Blasenspiegelung.
Mitpatienten hatten mir erzählt dass das die schmerzhafteste Untersuchungsmethode ist die es überhaupt gibt weil zunächst Kontrastmittel in die Blase gespritzt und dann das Endoskop eingeführt wird. Das Problem dabei ist der Schließmuskel der Blase der versucht zu schließen und dadurch unvorstellbare Schmerzen verursacht. Sollen die von mir aus CT, MRT oder von mir aus unter Vollnarkose den Bauch aufschneiden um nach zu sehen was dort konkret los ist.
Bei meinen permanenten Schmerzen könnte ich derzeit jeden Porno vertonen so tierisch weh tut das. :-)

----------


## urosport

Watschel, falls eine Blasenspiegelung notwendig wäre, ginge das nicht auch unter einer Schlafnarkose, bei mir wurde Magen- und Darmspiegelung mit Schlafnarkose gemacht, obwohl die Schmerzen und der Würgereiz auch auszuhalten gewesen wären.

----------


## lutzi007

Watschel,
ich glaube, Deine Mitpatienten haben Dir da etwas zu viel Angst vor der Blasenspiegelung gemacht. Bei mir wurde das beim Urologen Anfang 2018 in der Zeit, wo ich meine Prostata noch hatte und die auch noch entzündet war, zweimal gemacht. Und ja, es tat mir auch weh. Aber richtige Zahnschmerzen oder Schmerzen vom Bandscheibenvorfall, den ich mal hatte, sind da hundertmal schlimmer. Außerdem dauert so eine Blasenspiegelung auch nur wenige Minuten. 
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Watschel

Unabhänigig davon unter welchen Umständen die jetzt ne Blasenspiegelung machen ich habe unerträgliche Schmerzen. Ich hatte schon Zahnwurzelbehandlungen und die Zahnärztin hatte mir auch schon auf den Nerv gebohrt. Aber das ist ein Dreck gegen diese Blasenkrämpfe.
Meine Zehen verkrampfen sich dabei. Ich werde fast verrückt vor Schmerzen. Sogar Tilidin kann man in die Tonne treten. Nützt gar nichts. Diese Schmerzen sind schlimmer als alles was ich in meinen 55 Jahren erlebt habe. Ich schneide mir mit dem Brotmesser diesen gottverdammten Scheißdreck noch selbst aus dem Bauch heraus. So weit bin ich schon.

----------


## Michi1

Da meine Schließmuskel defekt ist wurde bei mir auch einen Blasenspieglung gemacht. Ich muss sagen, es ist zum Aushalten und schnell wieder vorbei. Hätte keine Bedenken, wenn sie noch einmal gemacht wird, habe irgendwie mitbekommen, dass vorher irgendein Betäubungsmittel eingespritzt wurde. Da ich auch ein wenig Angst davor hatte, wollte ich es nur hinter mich bringen und habe überhaupt nicht aufgepasst was gemacht wurde. Aber am Bildschirm konnte ich alles verfolgen. Auch meine Frau saß daneben und hat alles gesehen.

----------


## amadeus

Watschel, vor 3 Jahren musste eine versuchte Blasenspiegelung in der Praxis des Urologen schon beim Versuch etwas einzuführen abgebrochen werden, weil die Harnröhre unerträglich schmerzte. Wurde dann in der Uniklinik unter Narkose gemacht.

Wolfgang

----------


## Watschel

Hallo Leute
 Vielen Dank für Eure Beiträge.
 Ich möchte Euch mal auf dem laufenden halten was bei mir so los war.
 In der vorletzten Nacht konnte ich nur bis 1 Uhr schlafen in der letzten Nacht überhaupt nicht.
 Gestern Abend ab 21 Uhr wurden die Blasenkrämpfe unerträglich und dauerten bis am Morgen an.
 Um 6:30 Uhr rief ich dann den RTW der mich in die Uniklinik brachte.
 Dort kam ich zunächst in die Schockambulanz.
 Es wurde Blut entnommen und eine Kanüle für eine Infusion gelegt.
 Ich weiß nicht was die mir verabreicht haben aber die Schmerzen gingen allmählich zurück.
 Hat jemand eine Idee um was für ein Medikament es sich gehandelt haben könnte?
 Als dann die Schmerzen vollständig verschwunden sind kam ein hilfsbereiter Pfleger und führte mich in die Urologie und trug dabei meine Reisetasche.
 Abgehängt von der Infusion kehrten die Schmerzen schnell zurück.
 Nach einem Urintest stand fest dass ich an einer Harnleiterinfektion leide.
 Eine Krankenschwester legte recht grob einen Harn-Katheter.
 Die hat früher bestimmt im Schlachthof gearbeitet oder so.
 Der behandelnde Arzt drückte mir ein Rezept für ein Antibiotikum in die Hand und meinte ich solle zudem jeweils morgens und abends eine Tilidin Tablette schlucken.
 Von einem stationären Aufenthalt war nicht die Rede.
 Keine 20 Meter vom Behandlungsraum entfernt bekam ich erneut einen massiven Blasenkrampf.
 Ich fuhr mit dem Taxi nach Hause und rief meinen Urologen an bei dem ich seit Mitte Dezember in Behandlung bin. Er war persönlich nicht erreichbar würde jedoch so bald wie möglich zurückrufen.
 Als ich ihm die Krankheits- bzw. Schmerzsymtome schilderte meinte er dass ich mich sofort in das Lorettokrankenhaus begeben sollte.
 Dort angekommen erfolgte die gleiche Prozedur mit Urintest und Blutentnahme.
 Der Urin war so dunkel wie Cola. Nein, das ist kein Aprilscherz.
 Die Diagnose lautete ebenfalls Harnwegsinfektion.
 Die Sonografie zeigte dass die Blase zu sehr gefüllt war.
 Der Unterbauch ist im Bereich der Blase (wie auch der gesamte Genitalbereich) extrem druckempfindlich was sich bei der Ultraschalluntersuchung zeigte.
 Gott sei Dank keine Blasenspiegelung.
 Ich erhielt ein Rezept für Novaminsulfontropfen und das Entkrampfungsmittel Spasmolyt.
 Falls es am Montag mit den Schmerzen nicht besser sein sollte dann soll ich erneut vorstellig werden.
 Kaum den Eingangsbereich des Krankenhauses erreicht erlitt ich einen heftigen Krampf.
 Bin daraufhin wieder zurück in die Urologie gedackelt um mir ein Schmerzmittel geben zu lassen.
 Im Moment halten sich die Schmerzen insbesondere die Krämpfe in Grenzen.
 Aber der Katheter fühlt sich wie eine kleine Rasierklinge in der Harnröhre an.
 Ist recht schmerzhaft und unangenehm sowohl im Ruhezustand als auch beim Laufen.
 Die Krämpfe halten sich noch im Anfangsstadium und klingen dann ab.
 Ich verspüre zudem Schmerzen im Rücken und in den Seiten bis hoch unter den Achselhöhlen.
 Auch das Nierenbecken tut weh. Schmerzfrei fühlt sich anders an.
 Habe seit vorgestern um 1 Uhr nachts nicht mehr geschlafen und bin todmüde.
Liebe Grüße
 Stefan

----------


## lutzi007

Oh Mann Stefan,
das ist ja der reinste Horror!
Eigentlich müsstest Du zur Beobachtung ein paar Tage im Krankenhaus verbleiben, damit die Ursache gefunden werden kann.
Gute Besserung
Lutz

----------


## barlaus37

> Oh Mann Stefan,
> das ist ja der reinste Horror!
> Eigentlich müsstest Du zur Beobachtung ein paar Tage im Krankenhaus verbleiben, damit die Ursache gefunden werden kann.
> Gute Besserung
> Lutz


Hallo, 

Ich bin derselben Meinung wie Lutz (Abklärung im Krankenhaus nötig);  so extreme Krämpfe und so ausgeprägte Schmerzen im Rücken und Achselhöhlen und so dunkelroter Urin wie Cola ? Bei einem Harnwegsinfekt ?

Auf jeden Fall auch von mir gute Besserung !!!

----------


## Watschel

Guten Morgen Lutz
Guten Morgen Barlaus37

Danke für die Genesungswünsche.
Eurer Meinung sind auch meine Freunde außerhalb des Forums.
Sie meinten ich müsste auf eine adäquate Schmerztherapie eingestellt werden.
Konnte die letzte Nacht immerhin von 21:30 Uhr bis 5:30 Uhr durchschlafen.
Heute Morgen habe ich wieder heftige Schmerzen und hoffe dass sie durch die Medikamente verschwinden. VIelleicht wurde ich wegen der Corona -Pandemie nicht stationär im Krankenhaus aufgenommen? Der Wartebereich der urologischen Abteilung der Krankenhäuser war mit Patienten aller Altersgruppen schon vollständig besetzt. Und das schon früh morgens bei der Uniklinik.
Weiß jemand wie lange es dauert bis sich die durch Bestrahlung geschädigte Blase wieder erholt? Die letzte Bestrahlung war am 24. Februar. Die vollständige Harninkontinenz stellte ich bereits Mitte Februar fest. Später kamen Harnverhalt und Krämpfe hinzu.
Während ich schreibe sitze ich auf einer Gesäßseite.
Würde ich auf beiden Pobacken sitzen dann würde der Katheter umso mehr Schmerzen verursachen.
Jemand schreibt regelmäßig den passenden Spruch. "Oben klar und unten dicht, mehr will ich nicht." Okay, aber ich wünsche mir darüber hinaus auch mal Schmerzfreiheit.
Ich wünsche Euch und allen anderen im Forum ebenfalls recht gute Besserung.
Wir geben nicht auf! Never ever!
Liebe Grüße
Stefan

----------


## Michi1

Momentan ist es echt schwierig, ein KH-Bett zu bekommen. Personal zur Betreuung fehlt. Nur wirklich lebenswichtige Krankheiten können in KH behandelt werden. Ich persönlich warte schon seit letzten August auf eine Einweisung zu einer kleinen OP. Nächster Termin ist voraussichtlich Mitte Juli. Das ist dann fast ein Jahr.

----------


## Watschel

> Momentan ist es echt schwierig, ein KH-Bett zu bekommen. Personal zur Betreuung fehlt. Nur wirklich lebenswichtige Krankheiten können in KH behandelt werden. Ich persönlich warte schon seit letzten August auf eine Einweisung zu einer kleinen OP. Nächster Termin ist voraussichtlich Mitte Juli. Das ist dann fast ein Jahr.


Und Corona alleine ist nicht schuld daran.
Würde man die Leute in Pflegeberufen mal anständig bezahlen und ihre Arbeitsbedingungen spürbar verbessern dann wäre dieser Beruf auch attraktiver.
Ich drücke Dir die Daumen dass Du noch früher einen stationären Termin erhältst.

----------


## Michi1

Wenn 20% von Personal ausfällt, ist das Gehalt nicht schuld. Woher soll man geschultes Personal nehmen? Auch verdienen Handwerker auch nicht mehr.

----------


## Watschel

> Wenn 20% von Personal ausfällt, ist das Gehalt nicht schuld. Woher soll man geschultes Personal nehmen? Auch verdienen Handwerker auch nicht mehr.


Ursache und Wirkung durcheinandergebracht!
Würde man den Beruf besser bezahlen und die Arbeitsbedingungen verbessern dann würden sich auch mehr Leute für diesen Beruf entscheiden.
Ist mir auch klar dass man das fehlende Personal nicht aus dem Ärmel schütteln kann aber langfristig müsste man dagegensteuern können wenn man denn wollte.

Frage an alle hier im Forum: Wie lange dauert es bis sich die durch Bestrahlung geschädigte Blase wieder erholt? Oder bleibt die Blase dauerhaft geschädigt?

----------


## amadeus

Hallo Stefan, was helfen könnte : Kauf dir (wenn du nicht schon einen hast) einen Gummiring im Sanitärbedarf, wie ihn Leute mit Hämorhidenprobleme als Sitzunterlage benützen. Ich hatte nach der Op einen irgendwie gequetschten Pudentus Nerv, mit dem ich mehrere Monate viel Spass hatte, aber mit dem Ring blieb es meistens erträglich.

Wolfgang

----------


## Watschel

Hallo Wolfgang
Danke für den Tipp mit dem Gummiring. Einen Versuch ist es wert.
Grüße
Stefan

----------


## amadeus

Es vermindert den Druck auf den Unterleib, und damit auch auf die Blase. Als ich in der Reha war, saßen einige auf solchen Ringen.

----------


## urosport

Hi Stefan, das ließt sich ja nicht gut. Hast du konkret nachgefragt, ob die ein Bett für die hätten. Dass die intra venösen Scherzmittel besser wirken, ist schon klar, gleich in der Blutbahn und die Dosierung lässt sich über den Tropf auch sofort anpassen. Bei mir hat die Tilidin in Verbindung mit Novaminsulfon (den Beipackzettel sollte man nur mit guten Nerven lesen) nach der Hüft-OP gut gewirkt.
Als sofort Sitzerleichterung, kannst du vor dem Sitzring auch ein Handtuch rollen und zu einem Ring legen, das funktioniert auch sehr gut.
Alles Gute, Karl am letzten AHB-Tag

----------


## Stefan1

> Hallo Wolfgang
> Danke für den Tipp mit dem Gummiring. 
> Stefan


Moins,
ich hatte mir einen Kinderschwimmring (hat nicht so einen größen Durchmesser)
für 2  gekauft und den nur zur hälfte aufgepumt, war einmalig ! weil man damit auch noch hin und her "rutschen"
konnte, war sehr angenehm und weich und man saß nur mit den Hinterbacken drauf.
Ich war damit sehr zufrieden.

----------


## Michi1

So ein Ring liegt bei mir auch schon längere Zeit rum. Ich hätte ja im Dezember meine OP gehabt (AMS 800) wurde aber schon das zweite Mal verschoben. Neuer Termin, Mitte Juli.

----------


## obelix

ich sitze gerade auf einem. Seit gestern bin ich zu Hause, der Katheter wird zum zweiten Mal erst in einer Woche gezogen. Länger sitzen und der damit verbundene Druck auf den Damm/die frische OP-Stelle, ist für mich unangenehm. Mit Ring besser auszuhalten.

----------


## Juergen73

Diesen Ring habe ich nach der OP im Krankenhaus bekommen. 
Habe ich aber nicht wirklich benötigt.

----------


## Watschel

Hallo Leute!
Nach einem Telefonanbieterwechsel bin ich jetzt wieder online.
Die Ärzte nannten mir drei Gründe für meine unerträglichen Blasenkrämpfe:
1. Meine Blase hat unter der Bestrahlung gelitten
2. Eine akute Harnwegsinfektion
3. Der Prostatakrebs ist in die Blase hineingewachsen
Ich nehme noch Wetten an woran es wirklich liegt.
Derzeit schlucke ich täglich bis zu 3 Ibuprofen 600 und 3 mal 40 Tropfen Novaminsulfon.
Aber ein Sechserpack Bier 0,5 l hilft auch.
(Ich schreibe hier jetzt nicht was ich wirklich gesoffen habe, das glaubt eh keiner.)

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Watschelstefan,

ich Tippe auf 1



> 1. Meine Blase hat unter der Bestrahlung gelitten


Das dauert seine Zeit.
Eine Harnwegsinfektion wurde ja bereits versucht zu behandeln.
Bier treibt. Ich würde etwas anderes trinken.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Watschel

Hallo Hartmut

In der Reha hatte ich bereits 10 Tabletten des Antibiotikas Amoxi-Clavulan verordnet bekommen. Und am letzten Freitag wieder 10 Tabletten von dem Zeugs.
Hilft aber offenbar nicht.
Was meinst Du mit: "Das dauert seine Zeit?"
Wie lange dauert das denn konkret? Das sagt mir niemand.
Die Krämpfe sind so heftig dass ich alle vier Wände hochgehen könnte vor Schmerzen.
Sogar die Zehen verkrampfen sich dabei.
Hunger habe ich natürlich keinen.
Gruß
Stefan

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Stefan,

konkret kann dir das auch niemand sagen.
Ich hatte damals nach der Lymphknoten Bestrahlung 3 Monate starke Rückenschmerzen.

Morphium oder Fentanyl wirst du nur ambulant in einer Schmerzklinik erhalten.
Die gibt es doch bestimmt in deiner Nähe.
So wie du schreibst, wurde ja keine wirkliche Ursache gefunden.
Dann würde ich es dort einmal versuchen, und es denen erklären.

Ich war mal in einer ähnlichen Lage mit meinem Clusterkopfschmerz.
Ich hatte einfach einen Krankenwagen gerufen.
Die gaben mir eine Imigran Spritze und Sauerstoff per OP Maske.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## amadeus

Ich habe genau wie du wegen Nervenschmerzen nach der OP wochenlang IBUprofen hochdosiert eingenommen, alle 6 Stunden 400, mit dem Ergebnis daß mein Blutduck gefährlich angestiegen ist, manchmal systolisch über 200. Später erst habe ich den Zusammenhang von Bluthochdruck und Ibuprofen erfahren, kein Arzt hat mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht.
Kontrollier deinen RR besser mal ab und zu.

Wolfgang

----------


## obelix

Ibu 400 ist eine relativ geringe Dosis und rezeptfrei zu beziehen. Z. B. bei Sportverletzungen wird in den ersten Tagen häufig 3x600er Ibu (rezeptpflichtig) am Tag empfohlen. Die 800er sind noch stärker.
Statt Ibu sind bei Bluthochdruck eventuell Etoricoxib besser geeignet.(?) Ein Arzt sollte die entsprechenden Zusammenhänge kennen und beachten.

Nach meiner OP am 22.03.2022 hatte ich vor allem mit Krämpfen im Unterleib zu tun. Leichte Schmerztabletten, Novaminsulfon 500, aus dem Krankenhaus und die Spasmex15 haben für Entspannung gesorgt. Ganz schmerzfrei bin ich aktuell dennoch nicht, versuche aber die Spasmex auszuschleichen. Der Katheter wird kommenden Montag gezogen.

----------


## urosport

Stefan, willst Du es nicht mal bei einer Schmerzambulanz versuchen. Ich war mit meiner Hüfte so weit und wollte eine Überweisung dahin, darauf sagte der Orthopäde nur Ihre Therapie ist eine OP keine Schmerztherapie. Da hatte er wohl auch recht, ich denke nur Ärzte, die auf Schmerzen spezialisiert sind, sollten auch besser wissen was hilft und was nicht. Ich kann nur aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, bei einer Hüft OP schneiden sie der den Oberschenkel und Gelenkkapsel auf, renken das Bein aus, sägen den Oberschenkelhals ab, fräßen ein Halbrund in den Hüftknochen, schlagen die Schale und den Titanschaft ein - dann wieder alles zu. Ich konnte es nicht glauben, dass ich bei beiden Eingriffen keine Schmerzen danach hatte. Gut ich habe 3 x am Tag eine kleine Handvoll Tabletten eingeworfen aber trotzdem - es hat mich schon gewundert, dass man nach so einem Eingriff am Folgetag und bei der 2. Hüfte nach der OP im Aufwachraum! schon mit Krücken aufstehen kann ohne Schmerzen. Karl

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo Stefan,

halte Dich bei solchem Schmerzgeschehen nicht mit Hausmitteln und auch nicht mit Hausarzt oder Urologe auf. Das ist ein Fall für eine der ambulanten Palliativ Care Units, mit denen Deutschland ziemlich flächendeckend versorgt ist. Sowas wird durch "mannhaftes Aushalten" nicht besser.

Alles Gute

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Hallo Leute!
> Nach einem Telefonanbieterwechsel bin ich jetzt wieder online.
> Die Ärzte nannten mir drei Gründe für meine unerträglichen Blasenkrämpfe:
> 1. Meine Blase hat unter der Bestrahlung gelitten
> 2. Eine akute Harnwegsinfektion
> 3. Der Prostatakrebs ist in die Blase hineingewachsen
> Ich nehme noch Wetten an woran es wirklich liegt.
> Derzeit schlucke ich täglich bis zu 3 Ibuprofen 600 und 3 mal 40 Tropfen Novaminsulfon.
> Aber ein Sechserpack Bier 0,5 l hilft auch.
> (Ich schreibe hier jetzt nicht was ich wirklich gesoffen habe, das glaubt eh keiner.)


Stefan, das hört sich wirklich nicht gut an. Am besten wäre es natürlich, wenn die Ursache behoben würde und die Schmerzen so zurück gingen. Bist du nicht übrigens noch in der Reha und können die dort nicht eine bessere Schmerztherapie einleiten?

Zum Bier: es mag an meiner bescheuerten Allergie gegen alles aus Milcheiweis und Gerste liegen. Aber ich hatte schon als Jugendlicher nach Biergenuss regelmäßig schwere Schmerzen im Harnweg, vielleicht auch in der Blase. Zum Wände hochgehen, wie du es beschreibst. Bei Rotwein oder Schnaps, also Rum, Gin, Brandy, Tequila oder Vodka tritt das Problem nicht ein. Whisky enthält hingegen viel Gerste und ist daher nicht so geeignet. Schnaps mit Wasser verdünnt geht runter wie Bier und man wird für den gleichen Preis etwa genauso besoffen. Probier's einfach mal.

Gruß Karl

----------


## Rastaman

Stefan,

ich bleibe zwar bei meiner Empfehlung, sich bei üblem/anhaltenden Schmerzgeschehen an die Palliativ Care bzw. Schmerzambulanz zu wenden, aber zwingend vorgeschrieben ist das nicht, insofern ist diese Aussage von weiter oben leider unrichtig



> Alles was über Novalgin-Tropfen hinausgeht (Targin, Fentanyl,) darf nicht jeder Arzt verschreiben, da musst Du in zumindest in die Schmerzambulanz gehen.


Jeder Arzt darf Opiate & Co., auch die schweren Hämmer, verschreiben, einzige formale Voraussetzung: Betäubungsmittel(BTM)-Rezept. Ich habe den Formalkram gerade gecheckt, und so kenne ich das auch, u.a. von Hausarzt, Urologe, Internist. Ich würde auch wetten, daß die meisten Onkologen BTM-Rezepte in Griffweite haben, selbst wenn ich in der Hinsicht keine eigenen Erfahrungen habe.

Ein gegenseitiges Vertrauensverhältnis bspw. zum Hausarzt reicht also, auch wenn die schwierigen/fortgeschrittenen Schmerzfälle in der Regel beim Palliativ-Doc besser aufgehoben sind.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Zwingend vorgeschrieben vielleicht nicht, aber viele Ärzte werden einem nur widerwillig Opiate verschreiben wollen. Ich wusste übrigens nicht, dass man Fentanyl überhaupt auf Rezept bekommt. Selbst bei Oxycodon wird das schon schwierig. Aber wenn man nicht jeden Tag in eine Ambulanz kommen muss, ist das natürlich angenehmer.

----------


## PartnerundZuhörer

Hallo, eine Möglichkeit wäre, Ibuprofen im Rahmen einer ärztlichen Konsultation durch  Naproxen zu ersetzen. Aber hier liegt die erlaubte Tagesdosis deutlich niedriger. Das zu beachten, ist sehr wichtig. Weitere medikamentöse Therapieoptionen wären Mirabegron oder Amitriptylin oder Gabapentin. Ärztlich kontrolliert natürlich. Und eine angepasste Antibiose, also die Gabe eines wirksamen Antibiotikums nach Resistenzbestimmung. Wurde aber wahrscheinlich schon gemacht?  Gute Besserung.

----------


## Watschel

Hallo Leute


 vielen lieben Dank für eure zahlreichen und hilfreichen Tipps und Anregungen.
 Ich hatte gestern einen Termin beim Urologen um ihn auf meine unerträglichen Blasenkrämpfe anzusprechen.
 Ursache dieser Blasenkrämpfe sei der Prostatakrebs der in die Blase eingewachsen ist.
 Um die Krämpfe und den Harnverhalt zu beseitigen und dauerhaft ohne Katheter Wasserlassen zu können beabsichtigt er mit einer OP den Prostatakrebs in der Blase abzuhobeln bzw zu entfernen.
 Eine Erfolgsgarantie konnte er mir natürlich nicht geben.
 Das Gespräch mit dem Anästhesisten findet am 2 Mai statt.
 Die OP ist am 4. Mai vorgesehen oder früher falls ein Patient von der Warteliste genommen wird.
 Gegen die Schmerzen hatte er mir Amineurin für die Nacht und Betmiga tagsüber verschrieben.
 Das Schmerzmedikament Betmiga ist derzeit noch nicht lieferbar und wird erst nächste Woche zur Verfügung stehen. Dann mache ich halt mit 3 x 40 Tropfen Novalminsulfon weiter wie bisher.
 Intravenös verabreicht ist das Zeugs (Novalgin) natürlich weitaus wirksamer gegen die Schmerzen was ich letzte Woche in der Schockambulanz der Uniklinik feststellen konnte.
 Nach wenigen Minuten war ich komplett schmerzfrei.
 Auf Ibuprofen 600 und Tilidin-Tabletten 150mg und -Tropfen soll ich hingegen verzichten.
 Er meinte es gebe erfreuliche Neuigkeiten.
 Zum einen ist der PSA Wert von über 5000 auf 8 gesunken und zum anderen spreche ich sehr gut auf das Hormonpräparat Apalutamid an.
 Eine hübsche junge Arzthelferin verabreichte mir noch nahezu schmerzfrei eine weitere Dreimonatspritze unter der Bauchdecke und entnahm Blut aus dem Oberarm so perfekt wie aus dem Lehrbuch.
 Die OP wird über die Harnröhre erfolgen d.h. das OP Besteck wird über die Harnröhe in die Blase eingeführt. Ich kann und will mir das praktisch gar nicht vorstellen.

 Die OP findet glücklicherweise unter Vollnarkose statt.
 Gestern Abend hatte ich noch ordentlich einen gebechert und konnte deswegen die ganze Nacht schmerzfrei durchschlafen.
 Bier entspannt die Blase ebenfalls. Wollte ich nur mal anmerken.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
 In der Reha wurde unter anderem ein Vortrag gehalten zum Thema Ernährung und Onkologie.
 Demnach sollte man auf Kaffee, Nikotin und Alkohol verzichten.
 Und dabei hatte ich noch so inständig gehofft ich müsste jetzt lebenslang auf Sauerkraut und grüne Bohnen verzichten.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

 Inzwischen beträgt mein Körpergewicht 77 kg somit 4 kg weniger als noch vor 4 Wochen aber bei 1,78 entspricht dies dem Normalgewicht.  
 Ich war auch schon bei 70 kg während dem Prüfungsstress damals auf der Fachhochschule.
 Über meine Ex-Freundin hatte ich erfahren dass ich bei der Krankenkasse einen Antrag auf eine Haushaltshilfe stellen kann.
 Zwar wurde mir dieser per Email zugeschickt aber er ist nicht online auszufüllen.
 Na, vielleicht habe ich auch mal Glück und eine 25jährige Blondine mit Doppel D stellt sich dann bei mir als Haushaltshilfe vor.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
 Ich denke dabei an den wahnsinnig heißen hellblonden Feger aus der Kurklinik die als Therapeutin das Therapieangebot „Therapeutisches Gehen“ durchführte und mit uns durch den Kurpark lief.
 Nachdem was das Mädel dabei für eine Nummer abgezogen hatte war ich garantiert nicht der einzige der mit einem breiten Grinsen hinter ihr her dackelte.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
 Liebe Grüße
 Stefan

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Stefan,




> Das Schmerzmedikament Betmiga ist derzeit noch nicht lieferbar



Betmiga ist kein Schmerzmittel, es entspannt die Blase.
Ich nehme es gelegentlich. Etwas teurer, aber sau gut!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Watschel

Hallo Harmut
Im ernst jetzt?
Die Arzthelferin hatte gemeint es sei ein Schmerzmittel.
Aber gut wenn es denselben Effekt hat soll es mir recht sein.
Gruß
Stefan

----------


## Watschel

Hallo Leute!
Seit gestern habe ich keinen ernsthaften Blasenkrampf mehr erlitten.
Der Harnkatheter tut zwar noch ein wenig weh es ist aber erträglich.
Über einen Mitpatienten hatte ich eine lustige Seite mit Witzen und Sprüchen 
entdeckt und war seit dem Aufstehen nur noch am lachen.
https://www.instagram.com/nurfuerechtekerle/
Endlich mal ohne Schmerzen ist das Leben wieder schön.
Ich wünsche euch nur das Allerbeste.
Liebe Grüße
Stefan

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Stefan,
ja, das Schönste ist, wenn der Schmerz wieder nachlässt  :L&auml;cheln: 
Ich fühle mit Dir. Ich renne nach Harnverhalt auch schon wieder über eine Woche mit Katheter rum.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Watschel

Hallo Lutz,

ich kann Dir ebenfalls nachempfinden.
Habe auch schon den zweiten Harnkatheter gelegt bekommen.
Was für gesunde Männer völlig selbstverständlich ist, würde uns richtig dankbar machen
endlich wieder ohne Harnkatheter normal pinkeln zu können.
Ich drücke Dir fest die Daumen dass der Harnverhalt nur vorrübergehend ist und der Katheter wieder entfernt werden kann.
Wir geben nicht auf! Never ever!
Gruß
Stefan

----------


## Hartmut S

> AfD-Sympathisant und kein Putin-Freund? Na, dann besteht ja zumindest bei einigen dieser Spezies noch Hoffnung.. Sorry Hartmut, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen, aber wahrscheinlich wäre es besser, Politik & Co. hier rauszuhaltnen.
> Gruß, Rastaman


Du hast vergessen, dass ich auch den Trump nicht so verkehrt fand.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Was meinst du denn nun genau mit "Spezies"?
Das habe ich nicht so wirklich verstanden.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Watschel

Heute Morgen in einem nassen Bett aufgewacht.
Der Beutel ist undicht.
Dieser PK und seine Folgen kotzen mich nur noch an.

----------


## lutzi007

Moin Stefan,
das kenne ich auch gut. Das ist echt S......
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## obelix

Im Krankenhaus war der Anschlussschlauch 1x nicht fest genug eingesteckt. Beim Aufstehen löste sich diese Verbindung und anschließend musste der Boden getrocknet werden. Ich auch.

Im Bett, auch zu Hause, hängt der Beutel immer seitlich und wird dadurch nicht groß belastet oder z. B. durch mich gequetscht.

Es gibt schönere Momente.

----------


## Michi1

Komisch, wenn ich im KH bin und einen Urinbeutel habe kann ich die ganze Nacht am Rücken liegen, vielleicht sind das die Tabletten, die man bekommt, während ich zu Hause nur Seitenschläfer bin. Da hätte ich ein Problem mit Katheter.

----------


## Watschel

Guten Morgen Lutz, Jens, Michi
Ich hatte den Beutel noch am Unterschenkel befestigt und aus Angst ich könnte den Schlauch abreißen wenn ich mich nachts drehe auch nicht am Bettrand befestigt.
Was waren die letzten Worte des Bettnässers?
"Ich schalte jetzt die Heizdecke an."  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
Grüße
Stefan

----------


## obelix

Die Befestigung am Unterschenkel soll laut Martini-Klinik möglichst vermieden werden. In Situationen, z. B. Theaterbesuch, wo dies nur schwer möglich ist, könnte der Beutel vorübergehend ans Bein. Sonst lieber nicht. In Hamburg, aber auch in Gronau, wird immer wieder auf das Thrombose-Risiko hingewiesen. Deshalb auch die 28 Tage verabreichenden Spritzen. Zudem hatte ich den Eindruck dass der Urin leichter abläuft wenn der Beutel etwas tiefer platziert ist. Im Bett liegend ist er am Unterschenkel ungefähr auf gleicher Höhe der Blase.

Ich habe drei Wochen mit dem Teil geschlafen und in der Nacht in Bezug auf Abreißen o. ä. keinerlei Probleme erlebt. Mehrfach wechsle ich Nachts die Schlafpositionen. Rücken und beide Seiten werden genutzt. Ist der Beutel gut an der Bettkante außen positioniert und die Verbindung gut gesteckt, hält alles und die Länge des Schlauches reicht aus um so gerade auch auf der "entfernteren" Seite liegen zu können.

Dass jeder anders liegt und unterschiedliche reagiert, ist normal.

----------


## reini99

[QUOTE=obelix;141776]Die Befestigung am Unterschenkel soll laut Martini-Klinik möglichst vermieden werden. I 

D/QUOTE]

Das wäre mir neu. Habe problemlos den Beutel am Unterschenkel getragen. (8 Wochen lang) MKL hat keine Hinweise gegeben.
Reinhard

----------


## Michi1

Ich trage den Beutel auch gerne am Unterschenkel. Das hat den Vorteil, man kann sogar auf der Straße, über einen Abfluss, den Beutel leeren, ohne dass es wer mitbekommt. Habe das schon öfters gemacht, im Urlaub, man muss sich nur so bücken wie, wenn man die Schnürsenkel neu binden muss.

----------


## Watschel

Jens, das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz. Was hat der Harnkatheter mit Thrombose zu tun?
Mir wurde gesagt dass durch den Katheter das Risiko einer Harnwegsinfektion steigen würde weil durch den Schlauch leichter Bakterien in die Blase einwandern würden.

Aber vielleicht sehe ich dieses Malheur auch als Anlass mir endlich mal eine neue Matratze zu kaufen. An der Zeit wäre es auf jeden Fall. Aber beim Probeliegen im Laden muss ich höllisch aufpassen dass ich denen nicht auch noch die Matratze verunreinige. Wenn ich nur den Härtegrad meiner Matratze kennen würde.

----------


## Michi1

Vielleicht weil man mit dem Gummi an denen der Beutel befestigt wird den Blutfluss behindern kann? Bin kein Arzt, aber das könnte ich mir vorstellen.

----------


## Watschel

> Vielleicht weil man mit dem Gummi an denen der Beutel befestigt wird den Blutfluss behindern kann? Bin kein Arzt, aber das könnte ich mir vorstellen.


Mache mir bitte keine Angst.
Also die Durchblutung im Penis wird durch den Schlauch behindert?
Das hat mir jetzt gerade noch gefehlt dass die mir am Ende noch den Penis amputieren müssen.

----------


## Michi1

Die Durchblutung der Beine. Durch die Befestigung des Beutels. Bei mir sind am Beutel oben und unten Befestigungen (Gummibänder) dran. Darum bekommt ja auch im KH die Strümpfe.

----------


## obelix

> Vielleicht weil man mit dem Gummi an denen der Beutel befestigt wird den Blutfluss behindern kann? Bin kein Arzt, aber das könnte ich mir vorstellen.


genau das ist der Punkt, auf den in der Martini-Klinik, ich meine sogar in einer Broschüre, hingewiesen wird.

Vorübergehend den Beutel am Bein befestigen wird noch akzeptiert, dauerhaft soll vermieden werden. U. a. bei den Visiten werden neben dem Bauch die Unterschenkel kontrolliert/abgetastet. Unabhängig vom diensthabenden Arzt - und ich habe aufgrund meiner verlängerten Verweildauer leider einige in HH kennengelernt.

Die ab OP-Tag 28 Tage laufenden Thrombosespritzen habe ich oben ebenfalls erwähnt. Gefühlt halte ich diese "Thrombose-Angst" für etwas übertrieben, aber es wird stark darauf hingewiesen. Auch in anderen Kliniken. Ein Pfleger hat mir erklärt dass diese Richtlinien vor nicht allzulanger Zeit überarbeitet wurden.

----------


## Watschel

> Die Durchblutung der Beine. Durch die Befestigung des Beutels. Bei mir sind am Beutel oben und unten Befestigungen (Gummibänder) dran. Darum bekommt ja auch im KH die Strümpfe.


Danke, Michi, für den Hinweis.
Klar, das liegt ja nahe. Warum bin ich da nicht selbst drauf gekommen?
Bei meinem Beutel sind das zwei breite Textilbänder mit Klettverschluss.

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

ich bin ohne Beutel entlassen worden, musste aber auch Thrombosespritzen nehmen - die gibt es auch, damit sich im OP Gebiet keine Blutgerinsel bilden, die sich dann u.U. auf den Weg machen und ein Gefäß blockieren....

----------


## Michi1

Thrombosespritzen musste ich mich 8 Wochen lang nach OP.

----------


## Watschel

> Thrombosespritzen musste ich mich 8 Wochen lang nach OP.


Jeden Tag? Und selbst spritzen?

----------


## Michi1

Sicher habe ich sogar auf AHB selber gemacht, dann musste ich mich an keine Zeitvorgabe halten. Nichts einfacher als das. Einfach nur in den Oberschenkel.

----------


## Watschel

Gab's keine Tabletten gegen Thrombose?

----------


## Michi1

Hab noch nie was von Tabletten gehört.
Hab jetzt im Internet gesucht.

Was ist die erste Tablette zur thrombosevorbeugung?

Die  erste komfortable Tablette zur Thrombosevorbeugung ist da: Sie heißt  Ximelagatran und wurde von der Firma AstraZeneca in Kooperation mit der  Pharmazie der Kieler Universität entwickelt. Das Produkt wurde kürzlich  von der europäischen Zulassungsbehörde für die Thromboseprophylaxe nach  Operationen anerkannt.

----------


## Watschel

Was ist mit Aspirin? Fördert die Durchblutung.

----------


## reini99

> Thrombosespritzen musste ich mich 8 Wochen lang nach OP.


  Das ist aber sehr lang, ich habe 3 Wochenlang  Clexane 40mg verschrieben bekommen.
Reinhard

----------


## obelix

> Jeden Tag? Und selbst spritzen?


ja, ist überhaupt kein Problem und tut nicht weh. 1x im Krankenhaus gezeigt und gut ist das.

Insgesamt 28 Tage ab OP.


@Reinhard; bei dir scheint das einige Jahre her zu sein. Aktuell 28 Tage Spritzen, sowohl in der Martini-Klinik als auch in Gronau.

----------


## Michi1

Wurde bei mir ums doppelte verlängert, warum? Die OP Da Vinci verlief ganz normal.

----------


## uwes2403

Das musst Du deinen Arzt fragen......evtl. noch Begleiterkrankungen, die das Thromboserisiko erhöhen ? Steht vielleicht auch im Entlassungsbericht.

Ist doch aber Geschichte....

----------


## urosport

Hi zusammen, zum Thromboserisiko nur Aspirin reicht da nicht, ich hatte ja schon ein paar OP's und musste mich immer nach dem Krankenhaus selbst spritzen - nicht schön ist aber eine relativ dünne Nadel. Eine Hüft OP gilt lt. Aussagen meines Orthopäden als Hochrisikoeingriff bezgl. Thromboserisiko. Also 1. Hüfte, 2017 ich frage schon nach den Spritzen und die Klinik Werneck, die von den Medikamenten schon immer weit vorne liegen- auch mal off label use - empfehlen fragen nur, warum spritzen sie so gerne, ich nein, es gibt mittlerweile auch Tabeletten. 2. Hüfte Werneck 2019 , ich frage nach den Tabletten, nein die Wundheilung wäre schlechter, sie verschreiben Spritzen. Ich gehe in die Reha, der Arzt frägt mich, spritzen Sie so gerne, ich nein aber die Tabletten sollen eine schlechtere Wundheilung haben, Antwort: das eine Medikament schon, das andere nicht. Also nehme ich Tabletten. Protata-OP 2021 ich bin wieder bei Spritzen. So ganz versetehe ich es nicht wie so unterschiedliche Kenntnisstände bei den Krankenhäusern und Ärzten vorliegt und warum sich bei einer so häufig verschriebenen Medikamentierung nicht klar eine Methode als besser herausstellt. 
Grüße Karl

----------


## W.Rellok

Äpfel nicht mit Birnen vergleichen:

Aspirin ist nicht gleich Heparin



> Der Cyclooxygenasehemmer Acetyl-salicylsäure (ASS) wirkt vor allem im arteriellen Schenkel und ist deshalb zur Verhinderung venöser Thrombosen ungeeignet


- Aspirin wirkt hauptsächlich in den Arterien (das sind die Gefäße, die das Blut vom     Herzen weg transportieren
- Heparin (die Thrombosespritzen) wirkt in den Venen (Tiefe Beinvenenthrombose!), wo das Blut zum Herzen zurückfließt


Winfried

----------


## W.Rellok

Äpfel nicht mit Birnen vergleichen:

Aspirin ist nicht gleich Heparin



> Der Cyclooxygenasehemmer Acetyl-salicylsäure (ASS) wirkt vor allem im arteriellen Schenkel und ist deshalb zur Verhinderung venöser Thrombosen ungeeignet


- Aspirin wirkt hauptsächlich in den Arterien (das sind die Gefäße, die das Blut vom     Herzen weg transportieren
- Heparin (die Thrombosespritzen) wirkt in den Venen (Tiefe Beinvenenthrombose!), wo das Blut zum Herzen zurückfließt


Winfried

----------


## Watschel

> Äpfel nicht mit Birnen vergleichen:
> 
> Aspirin ist nicht gleich Heparin
> 
> 
> - Aspirin wirkt hauptsächlich in den Arterien (das sind die Gefäße, die das Blut vom     Herzen weg transportieren
> - Heparin (die Thrombosespritzen) wirkt in den Venen (Tiefe Beinvenenthrombose!), wo das Blut zum Herzen zurückfließt
> 
> 
> Winfried



Dankeschön, da habe ich wieder etwas gelernt.

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Vorübergehend den Beutel am Bein befestigen wird noch akzeptiert, dauerhaft soll vermieden werden. U. a. bei den Visiten werden neben dem Bauch die Unterschenkel kontrolliert/abgetastet. Unabhängig vom diensthabenden Arzt - und ich habe aufgrund meiner verlängerten Verweildauer leider einige in HH kennengelernt.


Thrombose oder offene Beine kann man auch von zu engen Hosen bekommen. Jetzt, wo diese schrecklichen Röhrenhosen wieder Mode sind, wird das sicher zunehmen. Ich war ja froh, als dieser Wahn Anfang der 80er vorbei war.

Ich vermute, es geht gar nicht so sehr um die Schnallen, die diese Beutel am Oberschenkel befestigen, sondern den Druck, der entsteht, wenn sie sich unter engen Hosenbeinen füllen. Besser, man trägt eine Trainingshose. Falls sie einen damit ins Theater lassen.

----------


## Barnold

Kleine Ergänzung zu 



> - Aspirin wirkt hauptsächlich in den Arterien (das sind die Gefäße, die das Blut vom Herzen weg transportieren
> - Heparin (die Thrombosespritzen) wirkt in den Venen (Tiefe Beinvenenthrombose!), wo das Blut zum Herzen zurückfließt


Aspirin ist ein klassischer Hemmer der Thrombozytenaggregation heißt Verklumpung der Thrombozyten, Heparin wirkt in Zusammenarbeit mit Antithrombin (ATIII) daran, dass Fibrinogen nicht in Fibrin umgewandelt wird. Eine schöne Analogie: Die Thrombozyten sind die "Steine", das Fibrin der "Mörtel". Fehlt eines von beiden gibt es keine stabile "Mauer", fehlen beide, gibt es keine "Mauer". Ist nur ein Vergleich, die ja bekanntlich alle hinken, aber einigermaßen anschaulich.
Arnold

----------


## W.Rellok

> Kleine Ergänzung zu 
> 
> Aspirin ist ein klassischer Hemmer der Thrombozytenaggregation heißt Verklumpung der Thrombozyten, Heparin wirkt in Zusammenarbeit mit Antithrombin (ATIII) daran, dass Fibrinogen nicht in Fibrin umgewandelt wird. Eine schöne Analogie: Die Thrombozyten sind die "Steine", das Fibrin der "Mörtel". Fehlt eines von beiden gibt es keine stabile "Mauer", fehlen beide, gibt es keine "Mauer". Ist nur ein Vergleich, die ja bekanntlich alle hinken, aber einigermaßen anschaulich.
> Arnold


Arnold, vielen Dank, super erklärt!

Winfried

----------


## Watschel

Hallo Leute
Heute wende ich mich mit einer Frage an euch und hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen.
Konkret geht es um meinen Harnkatheter.
Seit gestern stelle ich fest dass sich der am Unterschenkel befestigte Beutel nicht mehr so schnell füllt. Vielleicht täusche ich mich auch aber ich habe einfach diesen Eindruck.
Kann das möglichsein oder bilde ich mir da etwas ein?
Liebe Grüße
Stefan

----------


## obelix

Es läuft doch nicht permanent die gleiche Menge ab!?

----------


## Watschel

> Es läuft doch nicht permanent die gleiche Menge ab!?


#Jens
Ich habe  das Gefühl dass zu wenig abläuft.
Aber mit Harnkatheter ist das doch nicht möglich, oder?
VG
Stefan

----------


## Michi1

Ich weiß nicht ob dir das hilft aber ich könnte feststellen das wenn ich z.B. nach einem guten Mittagessen, wie jetzt an den Ostertagen mir einen oder vielleicht zwei Kurze genehmige ich Nachmittags nicht so oft auf das WC gehen muss. Habe dann am nächsten Tag auch mehr Gewicht auf der Waage. Ist das nur bei mir so, oder hat das ein anderer auch schon festgestellt?

----------


## Watschel

#Michi
Als das mit der Gewichtszunahme habe ich noch nicht festgestellt aber nach Alkoholgenuss muss ich tatsächlich seltener das WC aufsuchen.
Ich hatte über Ostern sehr viel Bier getrunken.
LG
Stefan

----------


## Michi1

Seit meiner OP habe ich mir ungewohnt täglich auf die Waage zu steigen. Möchte mein Gewicht halten und hab das sogar geschafft. Bei 180 cm so ca. 78 Kg. Meine Waage steht direkt neben der Dusche. Die Werte werden dann per Wlan auf dem Tablet gespeichert.

----------


## obelix

> #Jens
> Ich habe  das Gefühl dass zu wenig abläuft.
> Aber mit Harnkatheter ist das doch nicht möglich, oder?
> VG
> Stefan


Selbstverständlich kann auch mit Katheter zu wenig oder gar nichts mehr ablaufen. Das habe ich doch gerade in der Martini-Klinik erlebt und musste deshalb dort meinen Aufenthalt deutlich verlängern. Bei mir haben nach der OP Koagel den Katheter immer wieder zugesetzt so dass zuerst manuell die Blase gespült wurde und letztendlich eine Dauerspülung durchgeführt wurde. Danach war es bei mir besser. Hämatome oder Schwellungen können ebenfalls den Harnfluss beeinträchtigen. Ich habe allerdings den Harndrang, aufgrund des behinderten Urinabfluss, gespürt. Davon schreibst du nichts!?

----------


## lutzi007

> Hallo Leute
> Heute wende ich mich mit einer Frage an euch und hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen.
> Konkret geht es um meinen Harnkatheter.
> Seit gestern stelle ich fest dass sich der am Unterschenkel befestigte Beutel nicht mehr so schnell füllt. Vielleicht täusche ich mich auch aber ich habe einfach diesen Eindruck.
> Kann das möglichsein oder bilde ich mir da etwas ein?
> Liebe Grüße
> Stefan


Hallo Stefan,
es könnte sein, dass Dein Katheter schon etwas verstopft ist. Deshalb würde ich Dir empfehlen, schon heute zum Arzt zu gehen, damit er das überprüft und evtl. spült.
Ich musste heute morgen um 1:00 Uhr in die Notaufnahme. Mein Katheter war plötzlich komplett verstopft und sehr schmerzhafte Blasenkrämpfe traten schon auf. Mein Katheter wurde gewechselt, Blase gespült und ich erhielt einen neuen. Der ist eine Nummer größer und soll dann weniger leicht durch diese Blutgerinnsel verstopfen.
Warte lieber nicht zu lange, sonst wird es wieder sehr schmerzhaft und kann für die Nieren auch gefährlich werden.
Gruß
Lutz

P.S.: Und immer viel trinken, damit die "innere Spülung" gut funktioniert. Am besten nur Wasser oder leichte Tees.

----------


## Michi1

Ich trinke regelmäßig ein alkoholfreies Weizen. Nichts spült optimaler.

----------


## obelix

Die Aussagen von Lutz kann ich bestätigen. Die Krämpfe im Unterleib bzw. in der Blase bei verstopften Katheter waren extrem. Laut der herbeigerufenen Ärzte wurde mir das stärkste Schmerzmittel welches aktuell in der Martini-Klinik genutzt wird, gespritzt. 3x hatte ich nach der OP im Krankenhaus damit zu tun und so etwas brauche ich nicht wieder.

Der bei mir gesetzte zweite Katheter war ebenfalls größer als der erste. Dennoch immer wieder verstopft (s. o.).

@Michl; ein alkoholfreies Bier hat bei mir Null Besserung gebracht.

----------


## Michi1

Ich rede von alkoholfreien Weißbier. Ist ein großer Unterschied. Mindestens 2 Liter sollte ja am Tag getrunken werden und davon ist 1 Liter das Weizenbier.

----------


## buschreiter

Na ja…wenn zu, dann zu! Da hilft kein Getränk, sondern macht es eher schlimmer bis hin zu gefährlich. Oder löst alkfreies Weizen Blutklumpen auf?

----------


## Juergen73

Da trinke ich aber lieber ein echtes Weizenbier. 
Ich nehme mir eine Flasche Wasser mit ans Bett.
Oft ist die Flasche am Morgen fast leer.

----------


## Watschel

Liebe Mitpatienten,
hallo Lutz,
hallo Jens,

vielen Dank für eure schnellen Antworten.
Ich hoffe es geht Dir Lutz und auch Dir Jens schon wieder viel besser.
Man muss solche Blasenkrämpfe schon selbst erlebt haben um verstehen zu können wie tierisch schmerzhaft diese sind.
Mir wurde damals in der Schockambulanz eine Infusion mit Novalgin gelegt.
Das beseitigte sehr schnell die Schmerzen / Krämpfe.
Heute am späten Vormittag ging ich zu meinem Urologen.
Er führte eine Ultraschalluntersuchung durch und meinte dass die Blase vollständig entleert wäre. Natürlich prüfte er auch die Nieren fand aber nichts auffälliges.
Mein PSA sei von 8 auf 11 gestiegen doch im Hinblick auf den ursprünglichen Wert von mehr als 5000 und der Tatsache dass ich sehr gut auf Apalutamid anspreche könne man schon fast von einem Wunder sprechen zumal sich der Prostatakrebs erheblich verkleinert hätte.
Das hatte mich natürlich sehr gefreut.
Erfreulich ist auch dass seit knapp 9 Tagen die Blasenkrämpfe beinahe komplett verschwunden sind.
Gestern hatte ich noch einen eher leichteren Krampf erlitten.
Ich hatte die ganze Nacht nicht geschlafen und konnte vor Aufregung heute Morgen auch nichts frühstücken. Es ist für mich an der Zeit mit dieser Sauferei aufzuhören.
Der exzessive Alkoholabusus führt bei mir nur zu schrecklichen Depressionen und Panikattacken.
Habe sogar jetzt noch ordentlich einen im Tee.
# Lutz 
Der Urologe hat ebenfalls dazu geraten viel zu trinken.
Werde verstärkt auf Kamillentee setzen.
Der soll ja auch eine entzündungshemmende Wirkung haben.

Die Problematik mit dem verstopften Katheter wird wohl vorwiegend die Operierten unter uns betreffen. Ich wüsste jetzt spontan nichts was ohne OP ein Blutgeringsel in der Blase auslösen und den Katheter verstopfen würde.
Aber ich lasse mich hierzu gerne aufklären.

Und jetzt wünsche ich allen Mitforisten insbesondere Lutz und Jens schnellstmögliche Besserung. Ich drücke euch allen ganz fest die Daumen. Wir geben nicht auf. Never, ever!
Liebe Grüße
Stefan

----------


## urosport

Hi Stefan, schön, zu hören, dass es mit deinen Blasenkrämpfen besser geworden ist, und eine PSA-Verlauf von 5000 selbst auf 11 ist doch gigantisch. Mit dem Alkohol habe ich auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass er mich Emotional instabiler macht - ich habe auf "kontrolliertes Trinken" umgestellt, d.h. dass auf einem Tag, an den ich mein Limit überschritten habe, Tage an denen ich überhaupt nichts trinke folgen lasse. Und trinken bis zum Rausch, das war eh nie mein Fall, weil ich den Kontrollverlust nicht mag.
Never give up, war die Karrikatur eines Frosches, der das sagt obwohl er schon im Schnabel eines Stroches steckt, war auch immer mein Wahlspruch, im Sport, in der Arbeit und auch in der Krankheit. Wenn ich den mal aufgebe, dann gehts mit mir nicht mehr lange.
Woher die Blutgerinsel nach der OP, in dieser Größe kamen, konnte ich mir auch nicht erklären, war froh, dass die auf normalen Wege herauskamen, war aber trotzdem, sagen wir mal unschön.
Viele Grüße, Karl

----------


## Michi1

Juergen, die mindestens 2 Liter trinke ich am Tag, ich möchte ja in der Nacht schlafen. Muss nicht einmal raus. Obwohl ich Inkontinent bin.

----------


## PartnerundZuhörer

Zu Ximelagatran:  wurde dieses Medikament nicht ca. 2006 wegen ihrer hepatotoxischen Wirkungen vom Markt zurückgezogen? In Amerika hat das Medikament meiner Meinung nach erst gar keine Zulassung erhalten. Und da einige Medikamene, welche zur Prostatakrebsbehandlung auch die Leber belasten ... Auch gibt es, wie leider bei anderen Substanzen auch, kein Gegenmittel, wenn man blutet. Eine Alternative könnten Cumarine sein, hier ist allerdings der Aufwand für Überwachung und enorm.

----------


## Watschel

#PartnerundZuhörer

Dein Satz ist nicht vollständig
"Eine Alternative könnten Cumarine sein, hier ist allerdings der Aufwand für Überwachung und ......... ? enorm."

Tante Google meint: 
Welche Medikamente enthalten Cumarin?

Präparate. Bekannte *Cumarine* sind: Phenprocoumon (Marcumar®, Falithrom®) Warfarin (Coumadin®, Marevan®)

Was ist der beste Blutverdünner?

Die  Vitamin-K-Hemmer Warfarin und das in Deutschland hauptsächlich  gebräuchliche Phenprocoumon sind wohl die bekanntesten Wirkstoffe zur *Blutverdünnung*.

Grüner *Tee* senkt den Cholesterinspiegel

 Die im Teeblatt enthaltenen Gerbstoffe *wirken blutverdünnend*   ähnlich wie die aus Schmerzmitteln bekannte Acetylsalicylsäure. Diese  herb schmeckenden Substanzen hemmen die Blutgerinnung und verhindern,  dass sich Blutfette an den Gefäßwänden absetzen.

Tomaten sind nicht nur lecker,  sondern enthalten auch noch den Wirkstoff WSTC, der die gleiche Wirkung  auf unsere Blutplättchenaggregation hat, wie das Arzneimittel ASS 100.  Dementsprechend eignen sich Tomaten ideal als natürliche Blutverdünner.

Ebenfalls interessant:
Wird das Blut dünner wenn man Alkohol trinkt?

Offenbar sorgt der *Alkohol* dafür, *dass*  die Plättchen moderater Trinker (drei bis sechs alkoholische Getränke  pro Woche) weniger klebrig sind und deswegen in geringerem Ausmaß  zusammenklumpen. Das Ergebnis ist das selbe wie bei Aspirin: Das *Blut* wird *dünner*, *was* Herzinfarkte verhindert und Blutungen im Hirn fördert.

----------


## Watschel

> Hi Stefan, schön, zu hören, dass es mit deinen Blasenkrämpfen besser geworden ist, und eine PSA-Verlauf von 5000 selbst auf 11 ist doch gigantisch. Mit dem Alkohol habe ich auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass er mich Emotional instabiler macht - ich habe auf "kontrolliertes Trinken" umgestellt, d.h. dass auf einem Tag, an den ich mein Limit überschritten habe, Tage an denen ich überhaupt nichts trinke folgen lasse. Und trinken bis zum Rausch, das war eh nie mein Fall, weil ich den Kontrollverlust nicht mag.
> Never give up, war die Karrikatur eines Frosches, der das sagt obwohl er schon im Schnabel eines Stroches steckt, war auch immer mein Wahlspruch, im Sport, in der Arbeit und auch in der Krankheit. Wenn ich den mal aufgebe, dann gehts mit mir nicht mehr lange.
> Woher die Blutgerinsel nach der OP, in dieser Größe kamen, konnte ich mir auch nicht erklären, war froh, dass die auf normalen Wege herauskamen, war aber trotzdem, sagen wir mal unschön.
> Viele Grüße, Karl



Hallo Karl
Du hast recht. Danke für die Erinnerung. Jetzt kann ich mich auch wieder an die Karrikatur eines Frosches erinnern.
Das mit dem "kontrollierten Trinken" ist so eine Sache.
Während der dreieinhalbwöchigen Reha hatte ich so gut wie keinen Alkohol getrunken.
Hatte lediglich mal ein Irish Coffee und ein kleines Bier in einem Straßenkaffee getrunken.
Bei schweren Depressionen oder plötzlichen Angstzuständen bzw Panikattacken greife ich jedoch reflexartig zur Bierflasche und kann den Alkoholkonsum dann nicht mehr steuern.
Anfangs wirkt der Alkohol und ich beruhige mich wieder.
Ab einer bestimmten Menge verstärkt der Alkohol jedoch die Depressionen und Angstzustände.
Alternativ zum Alkohol nehme ich auch Tavor (2,5 mg Lorazepam) ein und bin aber dann für den Rest des Tages voll neben der Kappe.
Das Zeugs führt allerdings zur kompletten Emotionslosigkeit (Gefühlsblindheit).
Lorazepam hat einen Gewöhnungseffekt.
Die Dosis des Wirkstoffs um Angst- und Panikattacken wirksam zu bekämpfen muss im Laufe der Zeit kontinuierlich gesteigert werden.
In der Hochphase (2001) meiner chronischen Angst- und Panikattacken nahm ich bis zu 4 Schmelzplättchen mit jeweils 2,5 mg Lorazepam pro Tag ein.
Inzwischen bin ich für die Nacht auf Amitriptylin umgestiegen und nutze Tavor nur noch als Notfallmedikament wenn ich plötzliche Panikattacken habe.
Während der Reha fühlte ich mich sehr wohl und hatte so gut wie keine Angst- oder Panikattacken. Nur als die Ärztin mit der 20cm langen Spritze über den Harnweg die Blase spülen wollte wurde mir Angst und bange. Ich konnte mich jedoch autosuggestiv beruhigen und wurde zudem auch von der Ärztin und der Schwester getröstet.

----------


## Barnold

Stefan,



> Anfangs wirkt der Alkohol und ich beruhige mich wieder.


Zitat von Heinz Rühmann: "Sorgen kann man nicht in Alkohol ertränken. Die können schwimmen."
Trotzdem: Beim Grillen ein Bier oder zwei, und, wenn meine Frau etwas Leckeres gekocht hat, ein zwei Gläser Wein dazu. Das gönne ich mir immer.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## Michi1

Ich werde auf Alkohol höchsten müde. Darum genehmige ich mir Abends immer ein Glas Wodka.

----------


## Watschel

> Stefan,
> 
> Zitat von Heinz Rühmann: "Sorgen kann man nicht in Alkohol ertränken. Die können schwimmen."
> Trotzdem: Beim Grillen ein Bier oder zwei, und, wenn meine Frau etwas Leckeres gekocht hat, ein zwei Gläser Wein dazu. Das gönne ich mir immer.
> Gruß Arnold


#Arnold
Da hast DU auch recht dass Du dir zum Essen Bier und Wein gönnst.
Bei mir kommt der Wein schon in die Soße z.b. bei Sauer- oder Burgunderbraten.
Hatte leider nicht das Glück eine Frau zu finden die es bei mir aushält und muss deshalb selbst den Kochlöffel schwingen.
Meine Ex kocht auch aber leider vor Wut.
(Meine Ex wollte dass ich alle Frauen aufzähle mit denen ich geschlafen habe.
Als ich bei ihr angekommen war, hätte ich wohl aufhören sollen.)  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
Gruß
Stefan

----------


## Watschel

> Ich werde auf Alkohol höchsten müde. Darum genehmige ich mir Abends immer ein Glas Wodka.


Abends ein Glas Wodka ist nicht weiter schlimm.
Heftig wirds auf Dorffesten mit diesen Longdrinks.
Zuerst merkt man nichts und dann zeitverzögert hauen die voll rein.
Bei dem süßen Zeugs schmeckt man den Alk nicht.

----------


## lutzi007

> ...
> Bei mir kommt der Wein schon in die Soße z.b. bei Sauer- oder Burgunderbraten.
> Hatte leider nicht das Glück eine Frau zu finden die es bei mir aushält und muss deshalb selbst den Kochlöffel schwingen.
> Meine Ex kocht auch aber leider vor Wut.
> (Meine Ex wollte dass ich alle Frauen aufzähle mit denen ich geschlafen habe.
> Als ich bei ihr angekommen war, hätte ich wohl aufhören sollen.) 
> Gruß
> Stefan


Hallo Stefan,
ich glaube, das mit der Aufzählerei war ein Fehler. Du weisst doch: "Der Gentleman genießt und ... schweigt".
Aber da Du wohl gut kochen kannst, übrigens auch eine meiner Leidenschaften, wirst Du sicher wieder eine Nette finden, wenn Du Dich ein bisschen anstrengt  :L&auml;cheln: 
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Watschel

Hallo Lutz
Das mit der Aufzählerei war nur eine humorvolle Einlage von mir.
Und meine Ex kocht auch nicht vor Wut sondern hilft mir wo immer sie kann.
Ja, es wird früher oder später schon wieder klappen mit ner netten Frau.
Aber um auf das eigentliche Thema zurückzukommen.
Vor einigen Tagen erhielt ich den Abschlussbericht der Reha-Klinik.
Und jetzt kommt der Hammer!
Bis auf die leicht erhöhten Cholesterinwerte befinden sich sämtliche anderen Blutwerte wieder im Normbereich. Darunter auch die Thrombozyten die vor Monaten noch volle Kanne in den Keller gerauscht waren. Ich bin wieder richtig zuversichtlich obwohl dies an der ursprünglichen niederschmetternden Diagnose natürlich nichts ändert.
Ich drücke euch allen ganz fest die Daumen. Wir geben nicht auf. Never, ever!
Liebe Grüße
Stefan

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Stefan,
das ist ja sehr erfreulich.
Wir müssen halt "kleinere Brötchen" backen.
Ich habe mich heute morgen schon gefreut, dass ich relativ schmerzarm aufgewacht bin. Was will man mehr  :L&auml;cheln: 
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Watschel

> Hallo Stefan,
> das ist ja sehr erfreulich.
> Wir müssen halt "kleinere Brötchen" backen.
> Ich habe mich heute morgen schon gefreut, dass ich relativ schmerzarm aufgewacht bin. Was will man mehr 
> Gruß
> Lutz


Das freut mich sehr für Dich Lutz.
Aber um Deine Frage zu beantworten "Was will man mehr?", ich würde gerne mal durchschlafen.
Zum einen zwingt mich der Katheter am Bein auf dem Rücken zu schlafen, zum anderen macht mir die bevorstehende OP am 4. Mai psychisch zu schaffen.
Ganz zu schweigen von den befürchteten Schmerzen nach der OP.
Aber, stimmt schon. Man gibt sich mit kleinen Erfolgen zufrieden.
Gruß
Stefan

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Stefan,

mit Katheterbeutel am Bein solltest Du nicht im Bett liegen. Besorg Dir einen 2l Katheterbeutel mit langem Schlauch für die Nacht. Den hängst Du in Fussbodennähe locker auf. Da ist am Schlauch dann auch noch so ein Clip mit Gummiband dran. Den fixierst Du so bei Dir an Unterhose/Schlafhose etc., dass Du am Schlauch eine Zugentlastung hast.
Dann sollte es mit dem Schlaf besser klappen  :L&auml;cheln: 

Du kannst Dir den Katheterbeutel verordnen lassen. Aber in der Apotheke müsste man den auch so kaufen können. Die kosten nicht viel.
Ich habe mir jetzt für tagsüber den Beinbeutel verordnen lassen. Den großen Beutel hatte ich ja schon in der Notaufnahme bekommen.

Vor einer OP hat doch jeder Angst. Das ist nun mal so.
Gegen die Schmerzen direkt nach der OP haben die im Krankenhaus tolle Mittel. Da bei meiner OP vor 4 Jahren die diversen Standardschmerzmittel per Infusion nicht geholfen hatten,  hatte ich schon Betäubungsmittel bekommen. Das war dann gut. Ich weiß nicht mehr, wie diese Mittel hießen. Das war mir damals aber auch piepegal.

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Watschel

Hallo Lutz

Dankeschön für den Tipp mit dem 2 Liter Beutel für die Nacht.
Du wirst lachen aber den habe ich bereits nutze ihn aber nicht aus Angst ich könnte beim Herumdrehen in der Nacht den Schlauch abreißen.
Ausstattung ist folgende:
- Volumen 2000 ml
- Belüftete Tropfkammer
- Nadelfreie Punktionsstelle für Frischurin
- Rücklaufsperre
- Belüftungsfilter im Beutel
- Bettklammer
- Haltebügel und zusätzliche Kordel
- Ablassventil mit Einstecklasche
- 120 cm Schlauch mit Schiebeklemme

Lutz, kannst Du mir bitte sagen wozu die grünen Plastikdinger sind?
Irgendwie klappt es nicht mit Bild hierzu importieren.

Da sind wir uns einer Meinung. Es ist wurscht wie die Schmerzmittel heißen, Hauptsache ist doch das Zeugs hilft schnell gegen die Schmerzen.
Und wie lange hatte es nach der OP dann gedauert bis Du wieder komplett schmerzfrei (d.h. ohne Infusion) wurdest?
Da die OP an der Blase über die Harnröhre erfolgt befürchte ich dass die mir meinen Penis dauerhaft schrotten könnten.
Gruß
Stefan

----------


## obelix

> Du wirst lachen aber den habe ich bereits nutze ihn aber nicht aus Angst ich könnte beim Herumdrehen in der Nacht den Schlauch abreißen.


hatten wir bereits in #157. Mach den Beutel zumindest nachts ab vom Bein.

Welche grünen Plastikdinger meinst du?

----------


## Watschel

Hallo Jens

Ich meine diese grünen Plastikdinger rechts.

https://www.consu-med.de/sanabelle-u110-2000ml-120cm

Gruß
Stefan

----------


## obelix

Das erste flache Stück nach der Düse sieht aus wie eine Klemme mit der der Schlauch abgeklemmt werden kann. Bei Verstopfungen kann damit auch, nach der Klemmung, diese Richtung Blase geschoben werden um damit Luft dort reinzubekommen und die Verstopfung zu lösen. Das zweite könnte ein Aufhänger sein???

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Stefan,

das zweite grüne Teil ist das, was ich mit Clips bezeichnet habe. Das kannst Du zur Zugentlastung des Schlauches benutzen.
Also dann bist Du ja schon  gut ausgerüstet. Einfach mal ausprobieren.
Ab morgen habe ich endlich auch den Beinbeutel. Ich habe heute von meinem Uro eine Verordnung über 20 Stück bekommen  :L&auml;cheln: 

Zu den Schmerzen:
Die sehr starken Schmerzen nach der ProstataOP ließen schon nach einem Tag nach und wurden mit jedem Tag schwächer. Nach Entlassung hatte ich dann noch ein paar Wochen Schmerzen, aber ich könnte sie ganz gut ertragen und nahm deswegen auch keine Schmerzmittel mehr. Selbst Monate danach hatte ich bei bestimmten Bewegungen noch Schmerzen. Mein Physiotherapeut meinte dazu, dass das normal wäre.
Nach meiner OP zur Harnröhrenerweiterung und Probenentnahme aus der Blase ( Alles über Harnröhre) brauchte ich gar keine Schmerzmittel und hatte nach Krankenhausentlassung nur ein paar Tage nur leichte Schmerzen.

Jens, dass man die Schiebeklemme zur Beseitigung von Verstopfungen benutzen kann, kannte ich noch gar nicht. Sehr interessant.

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Das freut mich sehr für Dich Lutz.
> Aber um Deine Frage zu beantworten "Was will man mehr?", ich würde gerne mal durchschlafen.
> Zum einen zwingt mich der Katheter am Bein auf dem Rücken zu schlafen, zum anderen macht mir die bevorstehende OP am 4. Mai psychisch zu schaffen.
> Ganz zu schweigen von den befürchteten Schmerzen nach der OP.
> Aber, stimmt schon. Man gibt sich mit kleinen Erfolgen zufrieden.
> Gruß
> Stefan


Die OP war zur Beseitigung der Blasenkrämpfe, die sich nun schon gebessert haben? Vielleicht brauchst du sie gar nicht mehr, weil sich der Tumor zurück bildet?

Ansonsten kann ich euch wegen der Katheter und Beutel nur mein Mitgefühl aussprechen. Ist wirklich nicht schön, obwohl mir zum Glück nie was daneben gegangen ist. Allerdings war ich nach der OP am Urban in Berlin spazieren und ein Parkbankhocker/Drogendealer lästerte, weil ich mir den Schritt gerade rückte. Vom Schlauch wusste der ja nichts  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Watschel

Hallo Jens
Hallo Lutz
Vielen Dank für eure schnellen Antworten.
Wie oft sollte man diese Beinbeutel / Nachtbeutel wechseln?
Einmal pro Woche oder häufiger?
Den ersten Beinbeutel trug ich ganze drei Wochen.

#Lutz
"Nach Entlassung hatte ich dann noch ein paar Wochen Schmerzen, aber ich  könnte sie ganz gut ertragen und nahm deswegen auch keine Schmerzmittel  mehr."
Du bist ja ganz hart im Ertragen von Schmerzen.
Da kann ich mir echt eine Scheibe abschneiden.

#Karl
Nein, die OP steht mir erst noch bevor. Am 4. Mai ist OP Termin.
Sie bleibt mir auch nicht erspart.
Gestern am späten Abend hatte ich wieder einen tierisch schmerzhaften Blasenkrampf.
Ich nässte dabei meine Windel ein trotz Harnkatheter.
Da muss ein wahnsinns Druck drauf gewesen sein.
Solche Missinterpretationen habe ich auch schon erlebt.
Ich saß im Auto auf dem Schlauch und musste den Schlauch natürlich zwischen Oberschenkel und Fahrersitz wegziehen. Dabei griff ich mir in die inzwischen viel zu weit gewordene Hose im Bereich des Schritts um an den Schlauch zu gelangen der sich beim Hinsetzen verschoben hatte. Für vorbeilaufende Passanten muss das ausgesehen haben als ob ich beabsichtigte mir einen von der Palme zu wedeln.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Viele Grüße
Stefan

----------


## Michi1

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob dir das hilft aber ich habe den Schlauch zum Beinbeutel mit so einem Gurt, der den Beutel hält am Oberschenkel festgemacht. So kann er nicht verrutschen. Bei mir ist das aber beim Urinalkondom so.

----------


## Watschel

#Michi
Danke, das ist eine gute Idee.
Ich verfüge noch über weitere Gurte und probiere es mal aus.

----------


## Michi1

Mir ist das gerade jetzt eingefallen weil ich gestern beim Stadtbummel und anschließenden Mittagessen im Speiselokal wieder einmal das Urinalkondom getragen habe. Das trage ich nur bei spezialen Anlässen. Sonst reichen Einlagen oder eine Penisklemme.

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Stefan,

habe inzwischen ermittelt, dass man den Beinbeutel alle paar Tage wechseln soll. Deshalb wurden mir wohl auch gleich 20 Stück verordnet. Meine Frau löst nachher diese Verordnung ein, weil ich keine Lust habe, mit meinem 2 Liter Nachtbeutel und dem langen Schlauch durch die Stadt zu laufen.
Ich habe nur einen Nachtbeutel. Jetzt schon seit 17 Tagen. Wahrscheinlich soll man den auch wechseln. Mach ich aber nicht, ich pflege ihn einfach gut. Das muss reichen.
Solange ich darauf achte, dass der Urin nur in Richtung Beutel fliessen kann und nicht wieder zurück in die Blase, sollte nichts passieren.

Michi, eine sehr gute Idee von Dir, den Schlauch gegen Verrutschen mit so einem Klettband am Oberschenkel zu fixieren! Das werde ich auch probieren, wenn ich meine Beinbeutel bekomme.

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## obelix

> Ich verfüge noch über weitere Gurte und probiere es mal aus.


was willst du mit weiteren Gurten unter der Hose? Ich bin ja nun 14 Tage mit so einem Teil rumgelaufen und habe damit geschlafen. Keinerlei Probleme. Der "überflüssige" Schlauch verteilt sich locker in der Hose und ist von außen nicht zu erkennen. Wie bereits erwähnt bin ich lieber ohne den Beutel am Bein rumgelaufen sondern habe diesen, dort wo es ging, in einem über der Schulter hängenden Stoffbeutel, ebenfalls nicht/kaum sichtbar, transportiert. Dies war für mich deutlich bequemer und angenehmer als den Beutel am Bein zu befestigen. Alle diese Möglichkeiten, inklusive Vor- und Nachteile, wurden in der Martini-Klinik erklärt.
Der Beutel blieb bei mir mindestens eine Woche dran. Ein neuer kompletter Beutel kostet nicht die Welt. Beim Einstöpseln oben am Katheter aber bitte darauf achten, dass kein Schmutz dort mit eindringt. Im Krankenhaus wird dabei immer Desinfektionsspray genutzt.

----------


## obelix

> Michi, eine sehr gute Idee von Dir, den Schlauch gegen Verrutschen mit so einem Klettband am Oberschenkel zu fixieren! Das werde ich auch probieren, wenn ich meine Beinbeutel bekomme.


Moin Lutz,
was soll da verrutschen? Wie oben erwähnt, habe ich den Schlauch, wenn ich diesen am Bein befestigt habe, locker in der Hose verteilt, bzw. hat dieser sich selbst verlegt. Oben kannst du eine leichte Fixierung der "_Stöpsel_" am Unterhosenbund vornehmen, das reicht in aller Regel.

Probiert es gerne aus und berichtet welche Option angenehmer ist. Überall dort wo es möglich war, z. B. während unserer Spaziergänge in der Natur, habe ich den Urinbeutel in einem Stoffbeutel seitlich über die Schulter hängend transportiert. Dies war für mich deutlich angenehmer. Gerade bei Spaziergängen konnte die leichte Bewegung des Katheters in der Penisspitze etwas unangenehm werden. Mit Beinbeutel noch mehr als ohne. Ein Gel brachte leichte Besserung. Vielleicht sogar eine engere Unterhose? Jetzt, wo die Kleidung aufgrund der Temperaturen leichter wird, wird dieser Stoffbeutel eher ins Auge fallen.

Kleine Alltagsprobleme, die eine große Wirkung haben können. ;-)

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Stefan,

Nochmal zu Schmerzen und Schmerzen aushalten.

Wahrscheinlich waren meine Vorfahren Indianer. Genau weiß ich das aber nicht. Sorry, sollte ein Witz sein.

Aber im Ernst: Ich musste schon von klein auf wegen Asthma, Allergien, Neurodermitis viele Schmerzen aushalten. Damals gab es noch keine guten lindernden Behandlungen dagegen. Mir wurde höchstens gesagt, ich soll mich zusammenreißen.
Mein Vater, Fallschirmjäger im 2. Weltkrieg und danach Ausbilder für Offiziere bei der Bundeswehr, war ein harter Knochen und hatte kein Mitleid mit mir. Für den war ich nur das Weichei, das ständig krank war. Meine beiden Schwestern waren immer fitter als ich und sehr gesund.
So ab dem Alter von 10 Jahren verpasste mir unser Hausarzt in der Hauptallergiezeit jährlich eine Kortisonspritze, die mich für mindestens 2 Monate beschwerdefrei machte. Eigentlich super, aber sehr schädlich für ein Kind im Wachstum, was man inzwischen heute weiß.

Das Alles könnte bei mir bewirkt haben, dass ich Schmerzen gut aushalten kann und nur selten zu Schmerzmitteln greife. Dieses Verhalten ist allerdings nicht immer richtig, eigentlich auch etwas selbstzerstörerisch. Zum Glück habe ich eine sehr liebe Frau, die es nicht mitansehen kann, wenn ich mal wieder den Helden spielen möchte. Die redet mir dann so lange gut zu, bis ich dann endlich doch einsehe, einen Arzt aufzusuchen oder zu Schmerzmitteln zu greifen. Ich glaube, wenn ich sie nicht hätte, wäre ich schon gar nicht mehr auf dieser Welt.

Also, in der Hinsicht "Schmerzen aushalten" bin ich jetzt nicht ein gutes Vorbild.

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Jens,

das mit dem Beutel finde ich auch gut. Aber ab heute werde ich den Beinbeutel testen, wovon ich mir mehr Freiheit erhoffe. Noch mehr Freiheit wäre nur das Ventil am Katheter, was ich ja vor vier Jahren schon mal hatte und wodurch ich wochenlang so gut wie keine Einschränkungen hatte.
Aber jetzt ist bei mir wohl Alles empfindlicher und es dauert länger, bis wieder was verheilt.
Fast 3 Wochen muss ich noch mit Katheter rumlaufen. Dann wird die Harnröhre genau untersucht und entschieden, wie es damit weitergehen soll.

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Michi1

obelix, als ich den Schlauch locker in der Hose schlackern hab lassen, ist es vorgekommen das, wenn ich mich gesetzt habe er über dem Knie war und ganz schön Spannung bekommen hat. Jetzt da ich ihn an der Außenseite des Oberschenkels fixiere passiert das nicht mehr. Aber es kann ja jeder so machen wie er will, es war ja nur ein Tipp von mir wie ich es am bequemsten habe.
Auch trage ich schon lange einen Beinbeutel, der hat auch noch den Vorteil, wenn ich unterwegs bin kann ich ihn überall, wenn es sein muss, auf offener Straße entleeren. Ich bücke mich, wie wenn ich mir das Schubband binde, mache den Verschluss auf und lasse es laufen. Erst wenn man so etwas länger tragen muss kommt man auf Tricks, die man anwenden kann und die einem das Leben damit leichter machen. Brauch mir keiner extra sagen.

----------


## ursus47

Michi genau meine Methode unterwegs hab ich immer den urinalkondom und Beutel an Bord 
Lg urs

----------


## Michi1

urs, das mache ich aber nur wenn ich länger wie 4 Std. unterwegs bin. Bei kürzerer Zeit oder wenn eine Möglichkeit zum Wasserlassen möglich ist, nehme ich eine spezielle Penisklemme. Muss halt min. alle 2 Stdt entleert werden. Sonst baut sich zu viel Druck auf.

----------


## Watschel

Hallo zusammen

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps und Anregungen.

Hallo Lutz
Das mit den Schmerzen aushalten ist so eine Sache.
Es gibt viele Männer die versuchen ihre Schmerzen auszuhalten und vermeiden dabei der Ursache ihrer Schmerzen durch einen Arztbesuch auf den Grund zu gehen.
So ging es damals dem Freund einer Bekannten.
Er ignorierte die Krankheitssymptome und ging nicht zum Arzt.
Erst als er zusammenbrach und in die Klinik gebracht wurde konnte die Ursache festgestellt werden. Die Leber war komplett im Eimer. Der Mann hatte aber nie übermäßig Alkohol getrunken. Zwar wurde er noch mit einem Rettungshubschrauber zwecks Organtransplantation nach HD geflogen aber auf dem Weg dorthin ist er verstorben.

Kannst Du Dich noch erinnern an diese Impfung Mitte der siebziger Jahre mit dieser Impfpistole die einem an den Oberarm gehalten wurde? Ich kann mich zwar nicht mehr erinnern wogegen wir damals geimpft worden sind aber den höllischen Schmerz werde ich nicht vergessen.

Ich kann Dir auch so Geschichten erzählen.
Damals war ich 12 Jahre alt als meine Eltern mit mir mit dem VW Käfer zum Schauinsland hochfuhren. Wir wollten wilde Heidelbeeren pflücken und ich trug eine kurze Hose.
Kaum dort angekommen sprang ich aus dem Auto und lief um den Wagner herum.
Dabei streifte ich den heißen Auspuff des Fahrzeugs.
Das tat stechend weh aber ich ließ mich vom Heidelbeeren pflücken nicht abhalten.
Abends löste sich dann die Haut vom Unterschenkel und wir suchten die Akutambulanz der Uniklinik auf. Dort wurde ein Verband an den Unterschenkel gelegt und ich musste diesen täglich wechseln und die Wundstelle mit Brandsalbe einreiben. Jeden Tag riss ich mir durch Wechseln des in die Wunde verklebten Verbands die Wunde erneut auf und es dauerte über sechs Wochen bis die großflächige Brandverletzung verheilt war.

Zum Thema Katheter.
Offenbar können Urologen nicht einschätzen ob ein Harnkatheter entfernt werden kann bzw ob der Harnverhalt weiter anhält.
Ich trage jetzt den zweiten Blasenkatheter und hoffe dass die OP erfolgreich sein wird damit ich diesen lästigen Katheter endlich entfernt bekomme.
Gruß
Stefan

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Stefan,

die Geschichte mit dem Freund Deiner Bekannten ist ein gutes abschreckendes Beispiel.

So etwas kann mir zum Glück nicht passieren, weil meine Frau und auch meine Kinder, wenn sie mal zu Besuch sind, immer ein Auge auf mich, den Möchtegern-Helden haben  :L&auml;cheln: 

Solche Brandverletzungen sind extrem schmerzhaft. Da kann ich auch ein Lied von singen.

Ich habe jetzt seit Auftreten des Harnverhalts Anfang April auch schon den zweiten, etwas größeren Katheter. Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen meinem Uro vorschlagen, mir noch einen neuen, eine Nummer größer, einzusetzen, der dann bis zur genauen Untersuchung von Harnröhre/Blase im Mai drinnen bleibt.
Das war eine Idee der Ärztin der Notaufnahme, in der mir der zweite Katheter eingesetzt wurde. Sie meinte, das wäre schon wie eine kleine Therapie zur Dehnung der Harnröhre, sodass ich dann nach Katheterentfernung längere Zeit Ruhe hätte, bis evtl. wieder ein Harnverhalt auftritt. Natürlich nur unter der Voraussetzung, dass bei der nächsten Untersuchung nicht andere schlimme Sachen gefunden werden.
Zur Zeit soll ich mich noch schonen und kann eigentlich nur langsam herumlaufen oder mehr so dahingefläzt liegen. Sitzen tut mir im Dammbereich sehr weh, egal welche Unterpolsterung ich verwende, und mein Urin wird dann gleich wieder blutig und es bilden sich Koagel, die sehr gerne den Katheter verstopfen. Also verzichte ich lieber auf das Sitzen.

Den Katheter wieder loszuwerden, wäre ein Traum. Das wünsche ich Dir auch so bald wie möglich.

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## obelix

> Sitzen tut mir im Dammbereich sehr weh, egal welche Unterpolsterung ich verwende, und mein Urin wird dann gleich wieder blutig und es bilden sich Koagel, die sehr gerne den Katheter verstopfen. Also verzichte ich lieber auf das Sitzen.


Moin Lutz, die Schmerzen im Dammbereich beim Sitzen kannte ich auch sehr gut. Unmittelbar nach dem Ziehen des Katheters war dies verschwunden. Zumindest lässt dies einen Zusammenhang vermuten. Der extra angeschaffte Sitzring brachte bei mir kaum eine Erleichterung.
Wie gesagt, seit der Katheter raus ist, habe ich keine Sitzprobleme mehr.

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Jens,

Ich danke Dir. Das läßt mich hoffen. Ich komme mir zur Zeit doch sehr eingeschränkt vor.
Als ich vor vier Jahren nach Urethronomie mal einen Katheter ca. 6 Wochen tragen musste, hatte ich fast gar keine Beschwerden und Einschränkungen.
Inzwischen muss meine Harnröhre wohl ziemlich lädiert sein durch Prostatektomie, Bestrahlung und was weiß ich noch Alles.
Ja, durchs älter werden wird die Harnröhre natürlich auch nicht besser.

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Hans-J.

Hat euch Harnröhrenbetroffene schon jemand gesagt, dass die Verursachung nicht die Verengung der Harnröhre ist, sondern sich am Halsröhrenausgang eine Striktur gebildet hat, die sich entzündet und zur Verengung führt.
Hier könnte - sofern es zutrifft - eine Schlitzung - nach Warwick - y Schlitzung mit Kortisonhinterspritzung Abhilfe schaffen. Nachhaltig.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Hans-J.,

vielen Dank für den Hinweis!

Mein Uro hatte vorerst als Verdachtsdiagnose "Harnverhalt bei Blasenhalsstenose nach RPE" und mir einen Termin (im Mai) zum "Retrog. Urethrogramm" besorgt. Ansonsten konnte ich bisher keine weiteren Informationen erhalten.

Nachhaltig klingt sehr gut! Hoffentlich liegt bei mir der von Dir genannte Fall vor. Sonst sind Urethrotomie und Bougierung der Harnröhre ja nicht gerade als nachhaltig bekannt.

Hans-J., Dein Fachwissen ist einfach unschlagbar.

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Watschel

Hallo zusammen!

Ich komme gerade aus der Klinik und hatte dort ein Gespräch mit der Ärztin und dem Narkosearzt sowie Blut,- Urinuntersuchungen und Ruhe EKG sowie Ultraschalluntersuchung.
OP Termin ist der 4. Mai um 8 Uhr morgens nüchtern.
Die Narkose erfolgt über Spinalanästhesie wodurch die gesamte untere Körperhälfte für ca. 7 Stunden gefühllos sein wird.
Die OP selbst dauert ca. 1 Stunde.
Dabei wird der in die Blase eingewachsene Prostatakrebs abgehobelt.
Ich werde etwa 3 Tage stationär in der Klinik aufgenommen.
Wenn die OP erfolgreich verlaufen ist dann kann der lästige Harnkatheter endlich entfernt werden.
Ich weiß schon wohin ich als erstes fassen werde sobald ich aus der Vollnarkose aufwache um zu prüfen ob noch alles dran ist.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
Ich hege ja immer noch die leise Hoffnung dass sich nicht nur das Wasserlassen normalisieren wird sondern dass auch nicht dauerhaft tote Hose herrschen wird.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
Bitte seid so lieb und drückt mir fest die Daumen.
Liebe Grüße
Stefan

----------


## ursus47

Meinen Daumen hast du 
Lg

----------


## Watschel

> Meinen Daumen hast du 
> Lg


Dankeschön !

----------


## Stefan1

. . . ich gebe Dir beide Daumen.

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Stefan (Watschel),

gebe Dir auch beide Daumen.

Spinalanästhesie hatte ich vor vier Jahren auch bei meiner OP wegen Harnröhrenschlitzung, Blasen- und Prostatabiopsie.
Selbst bei dieser Narkose kommst Du nach OP für eine Weile in den Aufwachraum zur Kontrolle, obwohl Du ja die ganze Zeit wach bist. Nur Dein Unterleib ist ja betäubt.
Versuche da, schön tief und gleichmäßig zu atmen, damit genug Sauerstoff ins Blut kommt. Dann spielt der Kreislauf nicht verrückt.
Ich hatte damals das gute Atmen "vergessen" und mir musste was zur Stabilisierung gespritzt werden und ich sollte schön fleissig tief atmen.
Ansonsten ist die Spinalanästhesie einfach super, weil Du viele Stunden absolut schmerzfrei sein wirst.
Nur aufstehen kannst Du erst mal nicht, der Unterkörper ist ja die Zeit vollständig gelähmt.
Übrigens, hatte ich damals im Krankenhaus, wo ich sogar 5 Tage war (Luxus!) das Gegenteil von "tote Hose". Als ob die OP irgendwas angeregt hatte  :L&auml;cheln:  .
Erektion mit 3-Wege- Spülkatheter ist aber nicht immer angenehm...

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Watschel

# Stefan
Vielen Dank Stefan. Das kann ich gebrauchen.
Liebe Grüße 
Dein Namensvetter

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Stefan,

auch unserer 4 gedrückten Daumen mögen dir Zuversicht vermitteln und helfen.

Liebe Grüße
Victor und Silvia

----------


## Watschel

Hallo Lutz
Vielen Dank dass Du mir die Daumen drückst.
Und vielen Dank auch für Deinen interessanten Bericht.
Besonders der Hinweis mit dem tiefen und gleichmäßigen Atmen fand ich sehr hilfreich.
Ich werde dies befolgen sobald ich wieder aufgewacht bin denn sie verpassen mir zuerst ein Schlafmittel.
Wie lange dauerte es bis Du wieder aufstehen konntest?
Mir wollen sie den Harnkatheter am 2. Tag abnehmen.
Hattest Du nach der OP eine Blasenspiegelung?
Der Narkosearzt meinte heute Morgen sie sei sehr schmerzhaft 
als ich ihn darauf angesprochen hatte.
Und hattest Du den Arzt auf die Ursache der Erektion angesprochen?
Konntest Du nach der OP wieder normal Wasserlassen?
Anfang der Neunziger hatte ich drei OPs an der Nase die unter Vollnarkose durchgeführt worden sind. Es waren aber keine Schönheits-OPs sondern waren notwendig geworden nach einem Verkehrsunfall in einem Omnibus.
Ich flog gegen die Plexiglasscheibe als der Bus eine Vollbremsung machte und brach mir die Nasenscheidewand und das am Prüfungstag.
Jedenfalls hatten die mir so ne Art Enspannungsmittel gespritzt welches aber das genaue Gegenteil bewirkt hatte. Ich fühlte mich so elendig dass ich dachte ich müsste sterben.
Erst das eigentliche Narkosemittel welches intravenös eingeführt wurde hat dann geholfen.
Wie geht es Dir heute?
Gruß
Stefan

----------


## Watschel

Lieber Victor und liebe Silvia

auch euch danke ich vielmals.

Liebe Grüße
Stefan

----------


## lutzi007

> mit Antworten von Lutz
> Hallo Lutz
> Vielen Dank dass Du mir die Daumen drückst.
> Und vielen Dank auch für Deinen interessanten Bericht.
> Besonders der Hinweis mit dem tiefen und gleichmäßigen Atmen fand ich sehr hilfreich.
> Ich werde dies befolgen sobald ich wieder aufgewacht bin denn sie verpassen mir zuerst ein Schlafmittel.
> --- Ich hatte nur die Spinalanästhesie ohne Schlafmittel und durfte auf einem Monitor zusehen, wie in meiner Harnröhre rumgearbeitet wurde. Dabei wurde ich genau vom Anästhesisten und Assistenz beobacht, damit sie eingreifen konnten, weswegen auch immer. Es war für mich, also ob ich eine Medizinsendung sähe und machte mir komischerweise nichts aus.
> Wie lange dauerte es bis Du wieder aufstehen konntest?
> --- nach ca. 8 Stunden war die Betäubung weg, ich konnte allerdings trotzdem nicht aufstehen, weil ich bis zum nächsten Tag an einen Spülkatheter angeschlossen war.
> ...


Hallo Stefan,
ich wünsche Dir für übermorgen alles, alles Gute!
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Watschel

Ich danke Dir vielmals Lutz und wünsche Dir das Allerbeste.
Gruß
Stefan

----------


## urosport

Hi Stefan,
wenn ich das richtig sehe ist es noch nicht zu spät zum Daumendrücken.
Ich kann mal Deine Fragen aus meiner OP-Erfahrung beantworten: Aufstehen am Folgetag, Katheter am 4. Tag mittags entfernt, keine Blasenspiegelung, normales Wasserlassen am 4. Tag. Problematisch war bei mir, ich habe einen Reflux und durch die stundenlange OP lief mir die Magensäure in die Speiseröhre, da musste ich mich nach dem Aufwachen mehrfach übergeben, mit einer frischen OP im Bauchgebiet, nicht schön. Falls du da Magenseitig Probleme hast, kannst du mal fragen, ob du mit einen Prothonenpumpenhemmer oder auf andere Art die Magensäure neutralisieren kannst.
Alles Gute, Karl

----------


## Watschel

# Hallo Karl
Vielen Dank für Deinen Berich und den Tipp mit dem Prothonenpumpenhemmer.
Ich werde die morgen darauf ansprechen.
Aber abgesehen mit der Sache mit der Magensäure lief bei Dir die OP doch richtig rund.
Das freut mich für Dich (vor allem dass Dir die Blasenspiegelung erspart blieb).
Viele Grüße
Stefan

----------


## KarlEmagne

@Lutzi: deine Narkose war vermutlich epidural, nicht spinal. Der Effekt ist schlussendlich der Gleiche: man spürt den Unterleib nicht mehr und bekommt einen kurzen Eindruck, wie man sich als Querschnittsgelähmter fühlt.

@Watschel: eine epidurale Anästhesie ist tatsächlich schonender als eine Vollnarkose. Man bekommt mit, dass an einem gearbeitet wird, aber für die grauen Zellen umd das Allgemeinbefinden ist das besser. Allerdings dauert es so 6 Stunden, bis die Lähmung weg ist. Und man wieder pinkeln kann. Das Einzige, was die Pfleger in Montreal interessiert hat. Danach im Rollstuhl direkt an die Pforte, an der Wand ein asseliger Hörer zum Taxirufen. Beim Stabsarzt war es kuschelig dagegen  :Blinzeln:  und ich vermute mal, epidural ist auch billiger als Vollnarkose. 

Also genieß deinen Luxusservice morgen oder heute. Alles Gute, viel Glück damit!!

----------


## Watschel

Vielen Dank Karl

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Karl(E),
Ich konnte mir damals im Vorgespräch mit dem Anästhesisten die Narkoseart aussuchen. Es wurden mir die Vollnarkose und ausdrücklich die Spinalanästhesie angeboten und genau erklärt. Ich entschied mich damals  für die Spinalanästhesie, weil die Belastung für den Körper geringer ist und die Schmerztherapie quasi integriert ist.
So wird es bei Stefan auch sein.
Nach Operation an Blase hat man keinen Stress mit Pinkeln und sitzt auch nicht im Rollstuhl. Da liegt man gemütlich im Bett und hat noch über Nacht einen Spülkatheter und kann sich bedienen lassen, während so nach 6 bis 8 Stunden die Betäubung nachlässt und die eigenen Beine einem nicht mehr fremd vorkommen.

@Stefan
Alles Gute heute für Deine OP, auf dass alle bösen Teile "weggehobelt" werden!

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## KarlEmagne

Lutzi, in zivilisierten Gegenden mag man eine Nacht im Krankenhaus bekommen. In Montreal bin ich 6-8 Stunden nach der OP aus dem Krankenhaus geflogen. Du hast allerdings recht, dass offenbar doch die spinale Narkose bei Unterleibsoperationen bevorzugt wird, während epidural/peridural mehr was für die Geburtsklinik ist. Bei beiden Verfahren wird ein Narkosemittel zwischen den Lendenwirbeln eingebracht. In der periduralen Variante allerdings nur zwischen die beiden äußeren Hüllen des Rückenmarkkanals. Bei spinaler Narkose ist es ein einzelner Nadelstich, so war es auch bei mir. Peridural wird meist ein Katheter gelegt und man kann die Wirkung so länger aufrecht erhalten.

Bei mir waren die Beine komplett gelähmt und in die Penisspitze kehrt das Gefühl mit als Letztes zurück. Und solange man da nichts spürt, kann man auch nicht pinkeln. Der Rollstuhl hat in Kanada mehr versicherungstechnische Gründe. Sie können einen natürlich eigentlich nicht direkt nach einer OP rauswerfen. Wenn man aber sicher bis an die Pforte kommt, ist es danach die eigene Schuld. Dort darf an dann aufstehen und zum Taxi tapern. Wenn man Pech hat, über eine Eisfläche  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Aber genug damit, ich komme gerade wieder ins Schwärmen über Kanada/Quebec.

----------


## Watschel

Hallo zusammen!
Ich möchte mich mal wieder melden und von den zurückliegenden Ereignissen berichten.
Am 4. Mai wurde ich unter Spinalanästhesie an der Blase operiert.
Dabei wurde der Teil der Prostata, der in die Blase eingewachsen und für die Krämpfe und den Harnverhalt verantwortlich war, abgehobelt. Der lästige Harnkatheter wurde am 6. Mai nahezu schmerzfrei gezogen. Am 7. Mai wurde ich aus der Klinik entlassen und war noch recht wackelig, konnte noch nicht lange stehen oder gehen. Das Wasserlassen klappe wieder einwandfrei wenn es dabei auch brannte. Seit letzten Freitag stelle ich wieder eine Harninkontinez fest und hoffe dass es sich um den Heilungsprozess handelt der 4 Wochen dauern würde. Ich hoffe dass die OP nicht für die Katz war und die Prostata inzwischen erneut in die Blase eingewachsen ist.
Das entfernte Prostatagewebe soll zum Glück gutartig gewesen sein. Alle Blutwerte liegen inzwischen auch wieder im Normalbereich und der PSA Wert ist von über 5000 auf 1,1 zurückgegangen. Der Urologe spricht davon dass es an ein Wunder grenzen würde.
Am Gleason Score von 10 ändert sich dabei leider nichts.
Inzwischen konnte ich mein Gewicht nicht nur halten sondern habe sogar 3 Kilo zugenommen und wiege jetzt 80 kg bei 1,77m. Die Ärzte, Krankenschwestern und Pfleger waren mehr als freundlich und hilfsbereit. Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen nach so einer OP gemacht?

----------


## urosport

Hi Stefan, wenn man deine Geschichte kennt, kann ich nur sagen, der erreichte Status hört sich gut an, Gratulation. Die PSA Entwicklung ist der Hammer. Sorry wenn ich so unwissend frage: PSA 1,1 und doch Gleason 9, die Metastasen würden doch auch den PSA-WERT hoch treiben, oder.  BMI seidig haben wir Gleichstand. Nach op, ich habe in einer Woche schon 5 kg abgenommen (Narkose nicht vertragen) oder 2kg zugenommen (Hüft OP, Essen aber keine Bewegung). Dir Alles Gute,  Karl

----------


## lutzi007

Hi Stefan,
Gleason 10 und PSA von über 5000 auf 1,1 macht Dir so schnell keiner nach. Das ist schon echt beeindruckend.
Schön, dass Du die OP so gut vertragen hast.
Allerdings habe ich bei Deinem PCa-Werdegang inzwischen den Überblick verloren. Hast Du noch irgendwo griffbereit Dein Profil stehen?
Zur Gedächtnisauffrischung gucke ich immer gerne ins Profil, am liebsten bei myprostate, wenn es denn da steht. Mir die Infos aus Beiträgen rauszusuchen, dazu bin ich wohl ... zu faul  :L&auml;cheln: 
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Watschel

> Hi Stefan, wenn man deine Geschichte kennt, kann ich nur sagen, der erreichte Status hört sich gut an, Gratulation. Die PSA Entwicklung ist der Hammer. Sorry wenn ich so unwissend frage: PSA 1,1 und doch Gleason 9, die Metastasen würden doch auch den PSA-WERT hoch treiben, oder.  BMI seidig haben wir Gleichstand. Nach op, ich habe in einer Woche schon 5 kg abgenommen (Narkose nicht vertragen) oder 2kg zugenommen (Hüft OP, Essen aber keine Bewegung). Dir Alles Gute,  Karl


Dankeschön Karl.
Nein, ich habe Gleason Score 10, nicht 9.
Mir wurde erklärt dass ich das Apalutamid hervorragend vertragen würde was die Metastasen offensichtlich erfolgreich bekämpft. Was meinst DU mit BMI? Hast Du jetzt 5 kg abgenommen oder 2 kg zugenommen? Ich wünsche Dir Karl auch alles erdenklich Gute.
Liebe Grüße
Stefan

----------


## Watschel

> Hi Stefan,
> Gleason 10 und PSA von über 5000 auf 1,1 macht Dir so schnell keiner nach. Das ist schon echt beeindruckend.
> Schön, dass Du die OP so gut vertragen hast.
> Allerdings habe ich bei Deinem PCa-Werdegang inzwischen den Überblick verloren. Hast Du noch irgendwo griffbereit Dein Profil stehen?
> Zur Gedächtnisauffrischung gucke ich immer gerne ins Profil, am liebsten bei myprostate, wenn es denn da steht. Mir die Infos aus Beiträgen rauszusuchen, dazu bin ich wohl ... zu faul 
> Gruß
> Lutz


Hallo Lutz
Diese Entwicklung war ja nicht mein Verdienst.
Und unheilbar bleibt mein PK ja auch.
Aber Du hast recht, es ist beeindruckend.
Danke für den Link, ich versuche mein Profil dort zu erstellen.

Und jetzt noch ein kleiner Witz am Rande.
Was ist das Lieblingslied der Chirurgen?
"The first cut ist the deepest."  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Dir alles Gute und recht gute Besserung
Gruß
Stefan

----------


## urosport

Hi Stefan, BMI (body mass index) Verhältnis Größe zu Gewicht, ich bin z.Zt. 177 cm und 80 kg schwer. Nur weil du gefragt hast nach OP, ich habe schon 5kg nach OP abgenommen, aber auch schon mal 2kg im KH zugenommen.
Zu deinem Witz, bei der Herzdruckmassage wurde uns 1.Helfern der Rhythmus von "Highway to hell" empfohlen. 
Genieße deine Resultate, Karl

----------


## Watschel

Hallo Zusammen
Ich hatte mich offenbar zu früh gefreut.
Neben der Harninkontinenz und dem brennen beim Wasserlassen kommen jetzt auch Krämpfe beim pinkeln hinzu. Heute Nachmittag gehe ich zum Urologen und lasse mal per Ultraschall checken was da jetzt los ist. Hoffentlich sind das die Folgen des Heilungsprozesses der Blase und der Mist ist nicht schon wieder in die Blase hineingewachsen.

----------


## Watschel

Nachtrag.
Hatte am Freitag eine Ärztin in der Klinik angerufen und die Symptome geschildert.
Sie meinte, ich sollte Geduld haben weil der Heilungsprozess 4 Wochen dauern würde.
Rund 170 gr. des gutartigen Prostatakrebes wurden in der Blase während der OP entfernt.
Die Ärztin hält es für (nahezu) ausgeschlossen dass nach nur 14 Tagen der Mist wieder in die Blase hineingewachsen ist. Habe kein Blut im Urin und die Farbe ist schön hellgelb.
Es brennt aber wie Hölle beim Wasserlassen. Möchte am liebsten gar nichts mehr trinken. Diese unendliche Geschichte um die Blase ist mir inzwischen so verleidet.
Am 30. Mai habe ich einen Gesprächstermin mit einer Ärztin von der Strahlenklinik.
Wahrscheinlich wollen die weiter bestrahlen. Macht Sinn den PK weiter zu verkleinern aber die Blase könnte dabei endgültig geschrottet werden. Vom ersten Harndruck bis zum unkontrolliertem Wasserlassen vergehen keine 5 Sekunden. Keine Chance das WC noch rechtzeitig zu erreichen. Mir ist es langsam richtig verleidet. In einem anderen Forum hatte mir jemand Fentalyn als Schmerzmittel empfohlen. Das Zeugs soll einen richtig wegknallen.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Stefan, es gäbe außer Fentanyl noch eine Reihe milderer Opiate, die gegen Schmerzen helfen. Als ich mit einem gebrochenen Handgelenk auf die OP gewartet habe, war ich mit Oxycodon gut drauf bzw bereits ganz schön im Tran. Ich würde es über einen längeren Zeitraum nicht noch einmal nehmen wollen. 

Es erscheint mir durchaus plausibel, dass eine Wucherung von 170g, immerhin etwa ein Viertel des Blasenvolumens, sowohl bei Vorhandensein als auch direkt nach dem Entfernen Krämpfe auslöst. Wird sich hoffentlich bald bessern, ich drücke Dir die Daumen. 

Gruß Karl

----------


## Watschel

Danke Karl dass Du mir die Daumen drückst.
Aber mit Oxycodon warst Du ja gut drauf.
Hauptsache die Schmerzen verschwinden endlich.
Ich wünsche Dir auch alles Gute.
Grüße
Stefan

----------


## KarlEmagne

Ja, gut drauf. Aber damit kriegst du nichts gebacken. Trotzdem denke ich besser als Fentanyl.

----------


## Watschel

> Ja, gut drauf. Aber damit kriegst du nichts gebacken. Trotzdem denke ich besser als Fentanyl.


Hallo Karl,
offen gesagt bekomme ich auch ohne Schmerzmittel nichts wirklich gebacken.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
Heute hatte ich einen Gesprächstermin bei der Ärztin aus der Strahlenklinik.
Ich soll jetzt neben 4 x 30 Tropfen Novaminsulfon noch 2 Ibuprofen Tabletten täglich einnehmen und meine Blase trainieren.
Sie war hell begeistert über die erfreuliche Entwicklung meines PSA Wertes sowie der Normalisierung meiner Blutwerte. Mein PSA dümpelt bei 8 herum und sei somit zum Stillstand gekommen. Solange keine der Metatasten Schmerzen verursacht gäbe es keinen Grund weiter zu bestrahlen. Ich könnte noch lange mit diesem PK leben, meinte sie.  Alles in allem eine sehr erfreuliche Entwicklung die ich Dir und jedem Mitbetroffenen aus diesem Forum ebenfalls von ganzen Herzen wünsche.
Liebe Grüße
Stefan

Wenn sie nach Deiner Nummer fragt und sich noch am selben Tag bei Dir meldet....❤️

Gut, ich bin auch gegen ihr Auto gefahren.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Stefan,

das hört sich gut an. 
Wir wünschen dir noch viele positive Nachrichten, 
auch wenn diese mit Blechschäden einhergehen. 

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## Watschel

> Lieber Stefan,
> 
> das hört sich gut an. 
> Wir wünschen dir noch viele positive Nachrichten, 
> auch wenn diese mit Blechschäden einhergehen. 
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Silvia




Dankeschön Silvia
Liebe Grüße
Stefan

----------


## Watschel

Liebe Leidensgenossen,


 voller Freude kann ich Euch berichten dass heute der erste Tag seit langer Zeit ist
 an dem meine Blase wieder richtig funktioniert.  
 Hoffentlich kehren Harninkontinenz oder Harnverhalt nicht wieder zurück.

 Endlich Wasserlassen ohne Schmerzen, mein Gott, ist das schön.


 Dazu noch die Prognose der Ärztin von der Strahlenklinik dass ich noch viele Jahren leben werde.
 Der Krebs ist zum Stillstand gekommen.
 Mein persönliches, 8 Monate langes Tal der Tränen scheint endlich überwunden und es geht endlich nach so vielen unerträglichen Schmerzen und Tiefschlägen gesundheitlich wieder aufwärts.


 Ich wünsche jedem einzeln von Euch von ganzem Herzen recht gute Besserung und genau diese Glücksgefühle die ich gerade empfinde.❤️



 Das Leben ist doch schön.


Herzliche Grüße ❤️

 Stefan

"Dieses wunderbare Gefühl, 
neben seinem Schwarm aufzuwachen..."❤️

Manfred, 56, Imker  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Watschel

Liebe Leidensgenossen,

nun ist es mal wieder an der Zeit mich zu melden und euch zu berichten wie es mir derzeit gesundheitlich geht.
Es gibt einzelne Tage an denen meine Blase ganz normal funktioniert doch leider spinnt sie meistens herum.
Es brennt noch ein wenig beim Wasserlassen aber das Schmerzhafteste ist wenn sich die Blase entleert hat 
denn das ist mit einem mittelschweren Krampf verbunden.
Mit Entsetzen stelle ich fest dass sich mein räumlicher Aktionsradius weiter eingeschränkt hat.
Vor vier Wochen oder gar vor zwei Monaten konnten ich zu Fuß Entfernungen zurücklegen die mir heute unmöglich 
geworden sind.
Ich habe ganz erheblich an Körperkraft verloren und frage mich wo ich in einem halben Jahr sein werde.
Aus dem Internet hatte ich mir eine neue Matratze bestellt und sie wurde mir ins Erdgeschoss neben den Briefkästen abgestellt.
Ich wollte die Matratze in das dritte Obergeschoss tragen, doch vergeblich ich konnte sie nicht einmal anheben.
Darüber hinaus nehme ich verstärkt Hitzewallungen wahr habe aber kein Fieber.
Die Tendenz ist eindeutig und macht mir psychisch sehr zu schaffen.
Trotzdem hatte ich mir meinen Rest schwarzen Humors bewahrt.

Ich lernte mal ein Paar aus der Stadtgärtnerei kennen.
Als wir über das Thema sexuelle Belästigung am Arbeitsplatz sprachen teilte mir die junge Frau mit dass sie mit einem neuen 
Kollegen ziemliche Probleme hätte weil dieser sie und ihre Kolleginnen begrapschte.
Sie formulierte es allerdings humorvoll und meinte, wenn sie mit dem Kerl dauerhaft zusammenarbeiten müsste dann 
könnte sie sich ja gleich eine Matratze auf den Buckel binden was mich bei aller Ernsthaftigkeit der Thematik doch zum Schmunzeln brachte.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
Liebe Grüße
Stefan

----------


## KarlEmagne

Stefan, du brauchst Training! Wer rastet, rostet. Aber ist mit all den Problemen natürlich nicht einfach.

----------


## Watschel

Hallo Karl,  


 Du hast ja recht.
 In der Reha Klinik hatten sie uns dazu geraten dem Muskelschwund mit Krafttraining entgegenzuwirken. 
Soweit die Theorie zum Thema Onkologie und Sport.

 In der Praxis sieht die Sache dann doch ganz anders aus.
 Tatsächlich spiele ich mit dem Gedanken eine ambulante Reha über den Hausarzt oder Urologen zu beantragen bei der ich Krafttraining zusammen mit Mitpatienten betreiben könnte.
 Dort würde ich auf weitaus mehr Verständnis mit meiner Harninkontinenz stoßen als in einem üblichen Fitnessstudio in dem irgendwelche Mädels in Neoprenanzügen neben mir an Geräten trainieren.
 Allerdings frage ich mich wie passt das zusammen einerseits eine dauerhafte Haushaltshilfe über die Pflegeversicherung zu beantragen und andererseits kräftig im Fitnessraum zu trainieren?
 Darüber hinaus bin ich froh meinen Alltag noch so einigermaßen bewältigen zu können.
 Es gibt bereits einige Dinge die ich mangels Kraft nicht mehr machen kann und für die ich dringend Hilfe benötige bspw. Fenster putzen und die frisch gewaschenen Überhanggardinen wieder in die Gardinenschienen zu stecken.  
 Da brach mir schon fast der Arm auf der Aluleiter ab die zahllosen Röllchen in die Gardinenschienen zu stecken als ich noch gesund war.
 Jetzt ist dieses Vorhaben völlig undenkbar geworden.
 Gestern hatte ich einen Termin in der Autowerkstatt wegen meiner Servolenkung die bei einer Geschwindigkeit von über 90 bis 100 km/h für einen Moment blockiert.
 Mein Auto hatte ich erst im Februar letztes Jahres gekauft und hatte also noch Garantie drauf.
 Irrtümlich ging ich davon aus dass der Automechaniker sich meines Problems gleich annehmen würde und ich daher solange warten könnte bis das Problem entdeckt und beseitigt war.
 Doch die Werkstatt litt unter Arbeitsüberlastung und sie kämen erst im Laufe des Tages dazu sich meines Problems mit der Servolenkung zu widmen.
 Folglich war ich gezwungen mich wieder auf den Heimweg zu begeben.
 Leider hatte ich keine Maske parat und konnte daher weder mit der Straßenbahn noch mit dem Taxi nach Hause fahren.
 Daher beschloss ich die etwa 6 km lange Strecke zu Fuß zurückzulegen.
 Die ersten 250 Meter schaffte ich noch tapfer doch danach musste ich mich auf der nächsten Parkbank erschöpft ausruhen.
 Als ich mich wieder etwas erholt hatte machte ich mich erneut auf den Weg.
 Doch keine 100 Meter weiter ließ ich mich erneut auf eine freie Parkbank fallen und war wieder komplett erschöpft.
 Ich kannte diese Strecke die ich früher einst problemlos zu Fuß zurückgelegt hatte.
 Nach dieser Parkbank würde es bis zu meiner Wohnungstüre keine weitere Parkbank mehr geben.
 Trotzdem gab ich nicht auf und schleppte mich noch weitere 50 Meter zu einem kleinen Straßencafe.
 Ich bestellte mir einen Milchkaffee und überlegte mir krampfhaft wie ich den Großteil (14/15) dieser noch vor mir liegenden Strecke überwinden könnte.
 Dabei musste ich mir desillusioniert eingestehen dass ich nicht mehr weiterlaufen konnte.
 Schließlich rief ich mit meinem Handy meine Ex-Freundin an die mich abholte und nach Hause fuhr.
 Am Mittag dann erhielt ich die telefonische Benachrichtigung dass ich meine Karre abholen könnte.
 Die Ursache für die Blockierung der Servolenkung könnte im Spurhalteassistenten liegen.
 Aber sicher waren sie sich in der Autowerkstatt nicht.
 Ich fuhr mit dem Taxi nach Lehen.
 Ich hatte noch Garantie auf die Karre doch das hielt den Besitzer des Autohauses nicht davon ab mir eine halbe Stunde Arbeitslohn also  50,- in Rechnung zu stellen.
 Dieses von mir festgestellte Blockieren der Lenkung bei Geschwindigkeiten von über 90 km/h soll mit dem Spurhalteassistenten zusammenhängen.
 Er zeigte mir einen recht versteckten Knopf links unterhalb vom Tempomat mit dem ich diesen Spurhalteassistenten deaktivieren könnte, ich würde ja dann auf der Autobahn feststellen können ob es wirklich daran liege würde.
 Eigentlich hatte ich erwartet dass sie dies überprüfen würden aber na ja.
 Das hatte mich schon geärgert. Ein schlechter Job und dazu trotz Garantie noch um  50,- erleichtert.
 Ich hatte aber weder die Kraft noch die Nerven mich mit dem Kerl herumzustreiten.


 Vorgestern musste ich zwei rote Abfallsäcke für die vielen gebrauchten Windeln in einem weiter entfernten Edeka besorgen.  
 Ich bin zu Fuß gegangen weil ich dort sowieso keinen Parkplatz finden würde.
 Dabei hatte ich es fast nicht mehr nach Hause geschafft und war körperlich völlig erledigt als ich daheim war.  
 Meine Körperkraft schwindet und ich frage mich was wird mit mir in einem halben oder dreiviertel Jahr sein? 
Werde ich dann bettlägrig sein? Das macht mir alles Angst.

 Auch an diesem angebliche Heilungsprozess mit der Blase für den ich Geduld zeigen sollte hege ich immer häufiger ernsthafte Zweifel. 
Inzwischen brennt es nicht nur beim Wasserlassen sondern wenn die Blase entleert ist dann folgt stets ein mittelschwerer Krampf.

 Ein alter Freund meinte dass vieles auch von meiner psychischen Verfassung abhängt.
 Damit mag er ja recht haben aber wenn es mir körperlich nicht gut geht dann leidet auch meine Psyche darunter und diese wiederum wirkt sich auf mein körperliches Befinden aus.
 In einem anderen Forum postete jemand den denkwürdigen Satz: Der Vergangenheit traure ich nach. Die Gegenwart ignoriere ich und die Zukunft macht mir Angst.
 Dieser Satz beschreibt korrekt meine Gefühlslage.
 Bei realistischer Einschätzung habe ich mich inzwischen von der Illusion verabschiedet auf eine Spontanheilung oder einen medizinischen Durchbruch zu hoffen.
 Mich erwartet derselbe Leidensweg den andere Betroffene bereits gegangen sind und wiederum andere Erkrankte werden mir noch folgen.
 Karl, ich wünsche Dir und jedem einzeln von Euch von ganzem Herzen recht gute Besserung.
 Liebe Grüße
 Stefan

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Stefan,




> Dabei hatte ich es fast nicht mehr nach Hause geschafft und war körperlich völlig erledigt als ich daheim war.
> Meine Körperkraft schwindet


es ist so wie andere schon beschrieben haben, es hilft nur ein entsprechendes Training der Muskeln und der Ausdauer.
für Dich wäre dazu eine Kur in einer entsprechenden Klinik angesagt.

mal eine Anmerkung zu mir.
als ich meine Prostata Op hatte 2009 gab es danach Anschlußheilbehandlung in Bad Wildungen.
die Klinik hatte alles um fit zu werden. Schwimmbad, Fitnessraum, den Wald vor der Haustür.
ich war vollkommen down ,übergewichtig kurzatmik, einfach schlecht druff.
das ganze ging 3 Wochen,und es gab noch eine Woche obendrauf , weil ich drum gebeten hatte.
ich war 8 kg leichter, fit wie nie zuvor.
jetzt unter ADT geht das auch man muss halt dran bleiben.
das geht am besten in einer Klinik.
zum Arzt gehen Antrag stellen ,es sollte doch klappen dann.
man muss halt Spaß haben sich ein bisschen zu quälen.

die besten Wünsche für Dich

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Watschel

Hallo Adam

Danke für Deinen Tipp mit der Anschlußheilbehandlung.
Ich hatte dies bereits im März diesen Jahres.
Vielleicht kriege ich den Urologen morgen an die Strippe und frage ihn nach einer ambulanten Reha.
Ich war auch übergewichtig, hatte im Oktober noch 104 kg auf die Waage gebracht und habe derzeit 76 kg.
Die Gewichtsabnahme lag aber am PK und nicht am Sport.
Ich wünsche Dir auch das Beste
Gruß
Stefan

----------


## KarlEmagne

Stefan,

du musst nicht unbedingt gleich ins Fitnessstudio. Wenn du keine 5km mehr gehen kannst hast du ein leicht zu realisierendes Trainingsprogramm. Bei mir in der Ecke gibt es genügend Grün und Stadtparks für meine tägliche Runde von so 3km. Manchmal laufe ich die auch zweimal - und hoffe, dass die Dealer im Park mich nicht irgendwann für einen Zivilen halten  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:  dass ich keine Kundschaft bin, ist den meisten schon aufgegangen. "Alles gut, Pops?" Als Jogger lassen sie einen aber in Ruhe, sollte ich mehr machen...

Du musst was finden, was du gerne tust und dich gleichzeitig trainiert. Ich schlürfe zur Belohnung immer meinen Espresso am Kanal - der ist nicht mal teurer geworden!

Gruß Karl

----------


## KarlEmagne

Stefan, deine Symptome, als du nicht mehr gehen konntest, können auch mit deinem Stoffwechsel und der Ernährung zusammen hängen. Du hast viel Gewicht verloren, was ja erstmal gut ist, aber vielleicht isst du momentan nicht genug? Denn wenn ich plötzlich Heißhunger kriege, geht es mit manchmal genauso. Was du beschreibst, ist mit auch schon beim Abstieg von Bergtouren passiert, wo einfach die Batterie alle war. Von körperlicher Überlastung kann es natürlich auch kommen. 

Gruß Karl

----------


## Optimist1954

Hallo Stefan,

  eine starke Gewichtsabnahme in kurzer Zeit und  Müdigkeit/Schwäche kann auch auf einen Diabetes hinweisen.  Muss nicht sein, aber es  könnte.
  Wurde bei Dir in der letzten Zeit der HbA1c-Wert gemessen. Dieser Blutwert gibt Auskunft über den Verlauf der Blutzuckerwerte in den letzten acht bis zwölf Wochen.

Seit Beginn meiner Behandlung mit der ADT nehme ich, wie viele andere Männer mit ADT, wenn ich nicht aufpasse sehr schnell zu und habe seither Probleme mein  Gewicht zu halten. 
Schwäche und Müdigkeit traten in den ersten Monaten der Behandlung häufiger auf, aber nicht so extrem wie von Dir beschrieben.

  Franz

----------


## Watschel

Hallo Karl
Hallo Franz

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps.
An ein Trainingsprogramm hatte ich auch schon gedacht.
Ich würde es als ambulanten Reha machen.
Derzeit ist es jedoch nicht möglich.
Das mit dem HbA1c-Wert ist ein guter Tipp.
Ich werde den Hausarzt darauf ansprechen.
Derzeit leide ich an einem sehr schmerzhaften Abszess in der Größe eines dritten Hodens und kann kaum sitzen.
Heute Morgen habe ich einen Termin beim Proktologen.
Die Blase spinnt weiterhin herum.
Zur Zeit esse ich tatsächlich recht wenig was aber nicht den Gewichtsverlust der letzten 8 Monate erklären kann.
Bei der Hitze hat man einfach keinen Appetit.
Zudem macht mit meine zunehmende körperliche Schwäche zu schaffen.
Ich hatte eine neue Matratze im Netz bestellt und war außerstande sie nur hochzuheben.
Ein alter Freund trägt mir nächsten Montag die alte Matratze auf den Gehweg runter wegen Sperrmüllabholtermin.
Inzwischen scheitere ich auch an Schraubverschlüssen von z.B. Gurkengläsern.
Vor 40 Jahren war ich einst der Stärkste beim Armdrücken in der Schulklasse.
Das ist alles nur noch deprimierend.
Psychisch geht  es mir ganz schlecht, sehe nirgends mehr einen Hoffnungsschimmer und wohin die Reise geht ist ja nicht zu leugnen.
Liebe Grüße
Stefan

----------


## Optimist1954

> .....Inzwischen scheitere ich auch an Schraubverschlüssen von z.B. Gurkengläsern....


Hallo Stefan,

vor ein paar Jahren hat mich meine Fingerarthrose v. a. am Morgen genervt.  Konnte zeitweilig keine Gläser mit Schraubverschluss öffnen. Mit dem Stielende eines kleines Löffels oder breiten Schraubenzieher vorsichtig unter Deckel fahren und leicht anhebeln. Glas dann (meistens) leicht zu öffnen. 
Mineralwasserflaschen u. ä. mit Drehverschluss lassen sich vorsichtig mit kleiner Rohrzange öffnen.

Fingerarthrose aktuell kein Problem mehr und ich mache auch wieder vorsichtig leichtes Hanteltraining (2 x 1/2 kg reicht am Anfang) um nicht zu viel Arm-Muskeln durch ADT abzubauen. 
Zum Hanteltraining braucht man erstmal keine Hanteln, geht zum Ausprobieren auch mit Minerw.-Flasche oder dicken Buch. 

AllesGute 
Franz

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Derzeit leide ich an einem sehr schmerzhaften Abszess in der Größe eines dritten Hodens und kann kaum sitzen.


Die andere Situation im Leben, als ich wirklich kaum mehr laufen konnte und gerade mal 20 war, mein Blinddarmdurchbruch. Schon als der Blinddarm noch entzündet und nicht durchgebrochen war, fühlte ich mich geschwächt. Kurz vor dem Durchbruch kam ich dann kaum mehr die Treppe hoch. Im Krankenhaus kriegte ich gerade noch die Kurve, hat nicht viel gefehlt.

Also eine Entzündung oder ein Geschwür kann durchaus auch die Ursache sein.

Stefan, dann gute Besserung!
Karl

----------


## Watschel

Hallo Franz


 Vielen dank für Deine hilfreichen Tipps Die Schraubverschlüsse mit Stielende eines Löffels oder mit einem Schraubenziehers zu öffnen.
 Mit der Rohrzange hatte ich auch schon versucht die Schraubverschlüsse zu öffnen doch dies gestaltete sich bei PET Flaschen schwierig weil man an den Flaschen selbst keinen Halt findet.
 Man sollte hier im Forum einen eigenen Bereich mit Tipps und Tricks erstellen denn es geht bestimmt vielen Betroffenen genauso.



 Ich hatte in der Klinik nachgefragt ob sie diesen HbA1c-Wert gemessen hatten aber sie machten dies nicht.
 Deswegen muss ich mich an den Hausarzt wenden.


 Hallo Karl
 Du hast auch schon etwas mitgemacht im Leben.
 Vielen Dank für Deine Genesungswünsche.
 Ich Dir ebenfalls recht gute Besserung.


 Ich bin seit heute wieder zurück aus der Klinik.
 Seit einiger Zeit schon konnte ich nur noch unter immer schlimmer werdenden Schmerzen sitzen.
 Hinzu kamen in den letzten Tagen auch Fieber und Schüttelfrost.
 Am Dienstag rief ich bei der Urologischen Gemeinschaftspraxis an und die Arzthelferin meinte, als ich ihr die Symptome geschildert hatte, es sei kein Fall für die Urologie sondern für eine Proktologische Abteilung eines Krankenhauses und ich sollte daher dort um einen Termin fragen.
 Leider kam ich bei diesem Krankenhaus telefonisch nicht durch weil die Aussage mit Auswahlnummern immer wieder von vorne begann.
 Daraufhin rief ich die behandelnde Ärztin von der Strahlenklinik an und schilderte ihr mein Problem und sie versicherte mir dort anzurufen und einen Termin für mich vereinbaren zu können.
 Kurz darauf rief sie zurück und teilte mir den Termin bei der Proktologischen Abteilung des Krankenhauses bereits für den Folgetag frühmorgens mit.
 Am nächsten Tag fuhr ich frühzeitig los um noch rechtzeitig in der Apotheke den Corona Schnelltest zu machen und dann die Überweisung von der Strahlenklinik abzuholen um diese dann in der Proktologischen Abteilung vorlegen zu können. Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit im Wartezimmer wurde ich dann tatsächlich von einem Arzt untersucht der zum Resultat kam dass es ein Urologisches Problem sei und ich mich schleunigst in ein Krankenhaus mit einer Urologischen Abteilung vorzustellen. 
Warum er mich zur Eile drängte war mir nicht bewusst. 
Ich hatte gehofft dass die mir im nächsten Krankenhaus eine Salbe in die Hand drücken würden und das Problem wäre in zwei Wochen vom Tisch.

 Ich hatte mich dann für dieselbe Klinik entschieden in der ich mich erfolgreich Anfang Mai an der Blase hatte operieren lassen.
 Eine Ärztin hatte mich dann untersucht und bat einen Pfleger mir einen Zugang am Handgelenk zu legen um drei Fläschchen mit Blut zu entnehmen.
 Zuvor erfolgte die obligatorische Urinprobe.
 Dabei sollte sich zeigen dass ich mir wieder eine Harnwegsinfektion zugezogen hatte dafür sprach schon die an Cola erinnernde dunkle Farbe des Urins.
 Anschließend erschien eine Anästhesistin die mit mir einen Fragenkatalog durchging.
 Ich rechnete nicht wirklich mit einem stationären Aufenthalt hatte aber trotzdem schon mal meine Reisetasche mit dem Nötigsten gerichtet für alle Fälle.
 Nachdem ich meine Zustimmung zur OP schriftlich erteilt und die Risiken die damit verbunden waren in Kauf genommen hatte ging es direkt in Straßenkleidung vom Behandlungszimmer der Urologischen Abteilung in den OP.  
 In einer kleinen Umkleidekabine des Personals musste ich mich komplett nackt ausziehen und dann auf den OP Tisch legen.
 Unter Spinalanästhesie erfolgte dann in einer einstündigen OP eine notfallmäßige Skrotalabszessspaltung und ich kam danach auf die Intensivstation.
 Die einzelnen eher oberflächlichen Spritzen in die Wirbelsäule waren nicht schlimm.  
 Beängstigend hingegen war die eine tief ins Rückenmark gehende Spritze.
 Im Arztbericht ist auch von einen Perinealabszess die Rede.
 Es war ein beängstigendes Gefühl über mehrere Stunden den Unterleib nicht mehr zu spüren.
 Zumal die  Anästhesistin darauf hinwies dass die extrem unwahrscheinliche Möglichkeit einer Querschnittlähmung nach einer Spinalanästhesie bestand oder zumindest nicht ausgeschlossen werden konnte.
 Es fühlte sich an als ob man beide Beine angewinkelt hatte dabei lagen sie gerade im Bett.
 Ich war Gott froh als ich nach mehreren Stunden nach der OP endlich wieder langsam meinen Unterleib und meine Beine spüren konnte.
 Hatte mich daraufhin gleich in OP Schürze und Straßenschuhen auf den Weg zum Raucherbereich gemacht. 
Sie kannten mich auf der Station und wussten daher auch wo sich mich finden würden.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

 Die erste Zigarette nach der OP hatte mich beinahe umgehauen und ich musste mich an die Wand lehnen um nicht umzufallen.
 Am Donnerstag hatte eine sehr freundliche Krankenschwester sehr behutsam die gelegte Drainage entfernt.
 Abends kam noch ein alter Freund und brachte mir das Ladekabel und die Powerbank für mein Handy vorbei die ich vergessen hatte.

 Und heute Morgen wurde ich trotz blutiger Einlagen und Einwegwindel aus der Klinik entlassen.
 Meine treue Ex-Freundin holte mich dann vor der Klinik ab und wir tätigten noch in verschiedenen Geschäftigen meine Wochenendeinkäufe, fuhren zu meinem Hausarzt wegen einem Rezept und zum Geldautomaten sowie zum Sanitätshaus um einen Sitzring per Rezept in Empfang zu nehmen.
 Meine tägliche umfangreiche Medikation ist jetzt auch noch um eine Großpackung Antibiotika erweitert.
 Beim Sitzring war der Hinweis beigefügt dass längeres Sitzen zu einem Fensterödem führen könnte.
 Na großartig!
 Zwar spinnt die Blase noch immer herum aber ich hoffe dass sich jetzt alles wieder normalisiert.
 Ich möchte einfach nur ein halbwegs normales Leben führen wie ich es vor der Erkrankung gelebt hatte.


 Ich wünsche jedem einzeln von Euch von ganzem Herzen recht gute Besserung.
 Liebe Grüße
 Stefan


 Wussten Sie dass man ich wegen eines Bienenstichs krankschreiben lassen kann?
 Wegen eines Käsekuchens allerdings nicht.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## obelix

Für mich nicht schön zu lesen. Deinen Humor hast du gottseidank nicht verloren und ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass du wieder ein "halbwegs normales Leben" führen kannst.

Flaschen- und Dosenöffner gibt es sehr praktische für kleines Geld. Z. B. so etwas geht deutlich einfacher als u. a. mit dem Stielende eine Löffels oder einer Wasserpumpenzange:

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Stefan,

erfreulich, dass du auch deinen Abszess-Eingriff gut überstanden hast. Damit kann es hinsichtlich deiner Lebensqualität nun wieder deutlich aufwärts gehen.

Leider wird es immer wieder Abwege geben, welche durch weitere Probleme neben der PCa-Erkrankung beschert werden. Das unterscheidet die fortgeschritten Metastasierten nicht von den weniger Betroffenen oder krebsfreien Mitmenschen. Es kommt bei allen eine Belastung hinzu, auf die man gerne verzichten wollte. Ändern lässt sich dies leider nicht, aber positiv betrachtet kannst du auf diese Weise immer wieder neu den Umgang mit den Ärzten trainieren, lernst deren spezielle Stärken und Schwächen näher kennen, um diese gegebenenfalls später auf dem Weg zu deinen Wunschbehandlungen verwenden zu können oder hast -wie schon mit deiner Strahlenärztin- weitere potenzielle Helfer in kritischen Situationen zur Seite.

Dafür, dass wir noch vor kurzer Zeit Ärzte gemieden hatten, haben wir zwischenzeitlich eine beträchtliche Sammlung an Kontakten, die wir je nach Bedarf und gewünschtem Ziel aktivieren.

Abschließend noch zwei Frauentipps zu deinen Öffnungsproblemen:

Es gibt Öffner für alle Arten von Schraubverschlüssen, auch kostengünstige Multiöffner für Gläser und Flaschen.
Ein erster Überblick etwa hier:
https://www.amazon.de/s?k=deckel%C3%...ref=nb_sb_noss
Um das Vakuum im Glas zu lösen, reicht oft nur ein kleines Loch und schon lässt sich das Glas leicht öffnen.
Mit den besten Wünschen und lieben Grüßen
Silvia

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin lieber Watschel,

als ich gestern Nacht dein Update gelesen habe, schoss es mir wieder einmal  in den Kopf, wie unberechenbar unsere Erkrankung sein kann.
Nun wünsche auch ich dir, lieber Stefan, dass du wieder verstärkt am Leben teilnehmen kannst.
Behalte deinen Humor, denn das ist der Schlüssel für ein erträgliches Restleben  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Kleiner Trost?: Der Vater meines Schwiegersohnes lebt schon über 20 Jahre mit Blasenkrebs.

Gruss
Hartmut

"Wenn Betriebssysteme so sicher wären, wie die Gedankenverschlüsselung einer Frau, wäre jede Art von Firewall überflüssig!"  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Huskie

Kleiner Trost?: Der Vater meines Schwiegersohnes lebt schon über 20 Jahre mit Blasenkrebs.
 Gruss Hartmut

Großer Trost!?
Ich lebe seit über 20 Jahren mit meinem PCa, ohne invasive Therapie, und seit mindestens 5 Jahren mit Metastasen mit bisher guter Lebensqualität. "Weniger ist mehr", scheint sich öfter als man denkt, besonders in der Medizin, zu bewahrheiten.
Gruß Huskie

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Nachdem ich meine Zustimmung zur OP schriftlich erteilt und die Risiken die damit verbunden waren in Kauf genommen hatte ging es direkt in Straßenkleidung vom Behandlungszimmer der Urologischen Abteilung in den OP.  
>  In einer kleinen Umkleidekabine des Personals musste ich mich komplett nackt ausziehen und dann auf den OP Tisch legen.
>  Unter Spinalanästhesie erfolgte dann in einer einstündigen OP eine notfallmäßige Skrotalabszessspaltung und ich kam danach auf die Intensivstation.
>  Die einzelnen eher oberflächlichen Spritzen in die Wirbelsäule waren nicht schlimm.  
>  Beängstigend hingegen war die eine tief ins Rückenmark gehende Spritze.
> [...]
> Ich war Gott froh als ich nach mehreren Stunden nach der OP endlich wieder langsam meinen Unterleib und meine Beine spüren konnte.
>  Hatte mich daraufhin gleich in OP Schürze und Straßenschuhen auf den Weg zum Raucherbereich gemacht. 
> Sie kannten mich auf der Station und wussten daher auch wo sich mich finden würden. 
> ...


Stefan, das ist ja fast eine Canadian Experience!  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:  Ausser, dass sich dort die Frage nach dem Raucherbereich erübrigt hätte, weil man dich direkt nach der OP mit den blutigen Windeln nach Hause geschickt hätte.

Na, Hauptsache, Du hast es gut überstanden!

Gruß Karl

----------


## Hartmut S

> Das Alter kann noch weitere Überraschungen bereit halten, nämlich die Stufe, dass man zuerst sein Gebiß und sein Hörgerät nötig hat, um dann zu fragen wo man seine Brille hingelegt hat um überhaupt erst die Suche beginnen zu können.





> Großer Trost!?
> Ich lebe seit über 20 Jahren mit meinem PCa, ohne invasive Therapie, und seit mindestens 5 Jahren mit Metastasen mit bisher guter Lebensqualität. "Weniger ist mehr", scheint sich öfter als man denkt, besonders in der Medizin, zu bewahrheiten.
> Gruß Huskie


Lieber Huskie,

ich bewundere dich, dass du damals so mutig gewesen bist.
Respekt, der aber auch mit einer gewissen Vorsicht zu bewerten ist, weil du damals bereits etwas älter warst.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Wir hatten früher ja auch einmal unsere Differenzen, als ich Gespreche noch mit "ä" geschrieben hatte. - Ach nee, wird ja so geschrieben   :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
Forentreff in und um Fahrdorf an der Schlei um den 12. September 2015 - Seite 13 (prostatakrebs-bps.de)

*Alles Gute für dich!*




> Stefan, das ist ja fast eine Canadian Experience!  Ausser, dass sich dort die Frage nach dem Raucherbereich erübrigt hätte, weil man dich direkt nach der OP mit den blutigen Windeln nach Hause geschickt hätte.
> Na, Hauptsache, Du hast es gut überstanden!
> Gruß Karl


Karl, du wirst mir immer sympathischer!
ich rauche aber auch.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

(mehr smilies darf ich nun aber nicht mehr verwenden, sonst schmeißt mich unser moderator hier raus). 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Watschel

Liebe Silvia
 Lieber Hartmut
 Lieber Huskie
 Lieber Karl


 Ich danke euch von ganzem Herzen für eure tröstenden und Mut machenden Zeilen.
 Es ist genau das was ich jetzt brauche wenn ich psychisch wieder am Boden zerstört bin.
 Deswegen fühle ich mich in diesem Forum auch pudelwohl und angenommen.


 Vielen Dank Silvia für den Tipp mit den Multiöffnern.
 Heute Mittag bekam ich überraschend Besuch.
 Eine Arbeitskollegin besuchte mich und erzählte mir dass ihre Tochter (23) Sport studiert 
 und aktiv Kraftsport betreibt. Das Mädel stemmt inzwischen 168 kg!
 Die junge Frau dürfte mit keinem Schraubverschluss Probleme haben.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 


 #Silvia
 Diese Strahlenärztin ist mehr als freundlich.
 Es war nach der zweiten Bestrahlung als sie in meine Umkleidekabine kam und sich nach meinem Befinden erkundigte.
 Ich sagte ihr dass es mir im Gegensatz zu den Arztberichten so gut wie schon lange nicht mehr gehen würde.
 Sie antwortete daraufhin dass sie es mir von ganzen Herzen wünscht dass mein Allgemeinbefinden so bleibt.
 Bei unserem Erstgespräch im Dezember wies ich sie darauf hin dass ich mittel- bis hochgradig hörgeschädigt bin. Dann zog sie ihren Anorak an, öffnete das Fenster hinter sich und nahm ihre Maske ab damit ich ihr von den Lippen ablesen kann.
 Das ist eine ganz wunderbare Frau.
 Diese Ärztin hat wirklich ein gutes Herz und Empathie mit den Patienten.
 Auf diese Ärztin kann ich mich wirklich 100 % verlassen.


 Ein Kollege kam mit in das Behandlungszimmer weil ich wegen meiner Hörschädigung oftmals nicht alles akustisch verstehen kann und er meinte nach der Behandlung dass ich bei dem Urologen
 von der Urologischen Gemeinschaftspraxis in sehr guten Händen sei.


 #Karl
 Du wirst es nicht glauben aber ursprünglich hatten die auch vor mich direkt im Anschluss nach der OP vor die Türe zu stellen, 
doch sie fanden dann doch noch ein freies Bett auf der Station der Kurzlieger.

 Wie sollte ich überhaupt nach Hause kommen und dazu noch in meine Wohnung in den 3. Stock wenn der Unterleib taub ist?


 An manchen Tagen, wenn ich morgens in den Spiegel gucke, dann sage ich mir: Gott sei Dank zählen die inneren Werte.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 


 Das schöne an Fatzbook isst: Man kann broblemlos schreiben, dass man auf einer Schuhle für Hochbegahbte war. Es kann ja keiner überprühfen.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 


 Ich wünsche jedem einzeln von Euch von ganzem Herzen recht gute Besserung.
Liebe Grüße
Stefan

----------


## Huskie

[QUOTE=Hartmut S;143071]Lieber Huskie,

ich bewundere dich, dass du damals so mutig gewesen bist.
Respekt, der aber auch mit einer gewissen Vorsicht zu bewerten ist, weil du damals bereits etwas älter warst.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Harmut

Ich war damals nicht mutig, sondern aus Schaden klug geworden.
 Meine Frau hatte damals angeblich Brustkrebs, der laut Biopsie unbedingt behandlungsbedürftig sei. Der im Krankenhaus ansässige Plastikchirurg wollte unbedingt einen Brustaufbau machen. Da aber damals bereits der Skandal mit schadhaften Implantaten bekannt war, haben sich meine Frau und ich gegen Sillikonimplantate entschieden. Nach dem beidseitigen Ablation kam dann, mit dem abschließenden Bericht des Pathologen, der nur widerwillig rausgerückt wurde, die Überraschung. Path. Beurteilung: "In allen Portionen (Schnellschnittmaterial und Amputationsmaterial) eine Mastopathie fibrosa cystica, herdförmig geringgradig prolieferierend mit leichter Dysplasie einzelner Drüsenausführgängen. Eine invasiv wachsender Tumor liegt nicht vor."
 Also eine völlig unsinnige beiseitige Ablatio!!!

Nach dieser Erfahrung habe ich mir vorgenommen, nicht mehr leichtfertig mit Diagnosen von Ärzten umzugehen. Vorallem sollte keiner mit einem Messer gegen einen Krebs angehen oder in ihn hineinstechen. Deshalb habe ich auch bis heute eine Bisopsie abgelehnt und bin bisher gut damit gefahren. Mit 60 Jahren, als mein erster PSA bei 7,5 ng/ml lag, war mein Wunschziel, auch ohne Behandlung noch das 80ste Lebensjahr zu erreichen. Dieses Ziel habe ich inzwischen, mit fast 83. Jahren, übertroffen. Ich bin guter Dinge, dass ich noch einige Jahre dranhängen kann, ohne dass ich auf einer Intensivstation mein Leben beenden werde, dafür habe ich vorgesorgt.
Gruß Huskie

----------


## Hartmut S

_Guten Morgen Huskie,

nach einer solch dramatischen Fehldiagnose, geht das Vertrauen in die Medizin natürlich verloren.
Wenn es auch kein Mut war, so bleibt aber der Respekt.

Lieber Huskie, ich wünsche dir für die nächsten 10 Jahre ein schönes, erträgliches Leben.
Vielen Dank für deine Offenheit!

Gruss
hartmut
_

----------


## Watschel

Liebe Leidensgenossen!

Heute kann ich Euch sehr gute Neuigkeiten melden.
Gestern ging ich zur Urologischen Gemeinschaftspraxis um die Fäden ziehen zu lassen doch der Urologe meinte ich solle noch weitere zwei Wochen warten.
Stattdessen musste ich eine Urinprobe abgeben, unterzog mich einer Blutentnahme und bekam eine weitere Dreimonatsspritze.
Diesmal erhielt ich die Dreimonatsspritze von einer recht jungen Arzthelferin die damit noch keine Übung hatte.
Es tat sehr weh und blutete auch heftig.
Dafür war ihre schöne Oberweite ein richtiger Hingucker und entschädigte mich für die Schmerzen.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
Heute rief ich in der Praxis an und erkundigte mich nach den Ergebnissen von der Urinprobe und von der Blutnahme.
Die Arzthelferin teilte mir mit dass ich keine Harnwegsinfektion mehr hätte und jetzt kommt der Hammer!
Mein PSA Wert ist von 8 auf 0,3 gesunken.
Dieser PSA Wert war ursprünglich mal bei über 5.000 und liegt jetzt bei 0,3 !
Das grenzt schon an ein Wunder!
Ich würde meine Krankengeschichte gerne schriftlich in einer Übersicht festhalten habe aber kein Excel.
In den letzten Monaten habe ich sehr viel Gewicht (28 kg) verloren und vor allem an Muskelmasse wodurch ich sehr schmächtig aussehe.
Deswegen versuche ich über die Krankenkasse oder den Hausarzt mir eine ambulante Reha mit Krafttraining verordnen zu lassen.
Falls das nicht klappt dann versuche ich das Krafttraining über einen Trimm-Dich-Pfad zu erreichen.
Ein Fitnessstudio kann ich mir finanziell nicht leisten.
Ich wünsche jedem einzeln von Euch von ganzem Herzen recht gute Besserung.
Liebe Grüße
Stefan

Man braucht nicht viel Kraft um etwas festzuhalten.
Aber man braucht viel Kraft um etwas loszulassen.

Kämpfe um das, was Dich weiterbringt.
Akzeptiere das, was Du nicht ändern kannst.
Und trenne Dich von dem was Dich runterzieht.

Auch wenn eine schöne Zeit schon lange vorüber ist,
sei nicht traurig.
Sondern freue Dich darüber dass Du sie erleben durftest.
Erinnerungen die unser Herz berühren gehen niemals verloren.

----------


## RalfDm

> Ich würde meine Krankengeschichte gerne schriftlich in einer Übersicht festhalten habe aber kein Excel.


Dann lade Dir doch das vollkommen kostenlose LibreOffice herunter, damit bzw. mit den Vorläufer-Officeprogrammen StarOffice und OpenOffice arbeite ich schon seit Ende der 1990er Jahre. 
LibreOffice Calc entspricht MS Excel, es kann so gut wie alles, was Excel kann, außer vielleicht einigen selten bis nie benutzten Funktionen. Ich wundere mich immer wieder, warum Otto Normalverbraucher und Lieschen Müller meinen, sie müssten sich MS Office kaufen, von dessen Leistungsumfang sie geschätzt nur 10 % wirklich nutzen.

Ralf

----------


## Watschel

Hallo Ralf
Vielen Dank für den Hinweis mit LibreOffice.
Ich benutze dieses Programm schon seit Jahren.
Schade dass es keine Vorlagenmaske gibt sondern jeder gezwungen ist die Übersicht neu zu erstellen.
Grüße
Stefan

----------


## RalfDm

Vorlagenmaske wofür?

Ralf

----------


## Watschel

Wir füllen doch alle dasselbe Formular aus. Warum gibt es das nicht zum runterladen?

----------


## KarlEmagne

:Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:  Ralf, solche Fehlermeldungen kriegst du als Software-Entwickler auch vom Produkt-Management.

Stefan, du kannst doch einfach myprostate.eu als "Formular" nehmen?

----------


## Watschel

Hallo Karl

Danke für den Tipp. Ich habe das Formular jetzt runtergeladen und im Libre Office Format abgespeichert.

Muss mich da aber noch durchkämpfen.

Gestern hatte ich mich gefreut dass meine Harnwegsinfektion geheilt und mein PSA so erfreulich gesunken ist.
Gestern Abend erlitt ich einen weiteren Schock.
Ich musste meine Blase entleeren und schaffte es aber nicht mehr rechtzeitig zum WC.
Nichts ungewöhnliches bei einer Blase die noch immer verrückt spielt.
Schockierend daran war dass sowohl Einlage als auch Einwegwindel komplett blutig waren.
Entweder ist die Narbe in der Blase oder die noch relativ frische Wunde beim entfernten Abszess aufgeplatzt.
Der Urin ist blutrot.
Beim Wasserlassen fühlt es sich an als ob feste Teile mit herausgespült werden.
Wie so eine Art verstopfter Wasserhahn bei dem sich die verstopften Teile gelöst hätten.
Am Montag habe ich sowieso einen Termin in der Urologischen Gemeinschaftspraxis und lasse das abklären.
Hoffentlich kann der Urologe dies mit Sonographie herausfinden wodurch mir eine Blasenspiegelung erspart bleibt.
Am Donnerstag hatte er zumindest festgestellt dass die Blase erfreulich gering gefüllt war.
Harnverhalt ist derzeit also kein Thema.
Aber diese starke Blutung von gestern Abend macht mir Angst.
Sie hat aber deutlich nachgelassen.
Die weitere Windel und Einlage waren deutlich weniger blutig.
Hoffentlich heilt das aus ohne weitere OP.
Gestern Vormittag war ich noch überglücklich und seit gestern Abend bin ich wieder am Boden zerstört.  



 Ich wünsche Dir und jedem einzeln von Euch von ganzem Herzen recht gute Besserung.
Liebe Grüße
Stefan  


 In der Packungsbeilage steht: „Alkohol verstärkt die Wirkung des Medikaments.“
 Ist das jetzt ein Warnhinweis oder eine Empfehlung?


 „Ich liebe Dich“ zu sagen dauert Sekunden.
 Es zu erklären dauert viele Stunden.
 Es zu beweisen dauert ein Leben lang.

----------


## Watschel

Liebe Leidensgenossen,

seit ein Paar Tagen habe ich kein Blut mehr im Urin aber die Blase spinnt noch immer herum.
 Die Harninkontinenz macht mir schwer zu schaffen.
 Inzwischen verbrauche ich ca. 4 bis 5 Einwegwindeln mit jeweils 2 Einlagen pro Tag weil ich es nicht mehr rechtzeitig zum WC schaffe.
 Der Urologe meinte ich müsste mehr trinken.
 Das empfohlene Beckenbodentraining zeigt noch keinerlei Erfolge.
 An manchen Tagen funktioniert die Blase besser, an anderen wiederum schlechter.
 Ein Freund meinte diese unterschiedlich ausgeprägte Harninkontinenz könnte auch psychisch bedingt sein.
 Obwohl es eigentlich immer heißt Bier sei harntreibend stelle ich fest dass der Harndrang nach der 4. Flasche spürbar nachlässt.
 Offenbar hat der Alkohol eine beruhigende Wirkung auf die Blase.
 Aber ich kann ja nicht den ganzen Tag über betrunken sein sondern trinke erst Abends ein Paar Flaschen Bier.
 Der Urologe meinte auch dass die Harninkontinenz in den Griff zu bekommen sei.
 Wie das konkret zu bewältigen sei, sagte er mir allerdings nicht.
 An manchen Tagen bin ich so frustriert dass ich mir überlege anstatt am Morgen den Kaffee zu trinken ihn gleich in die Windel zu kippen.


 Warum heißt es eigentlich Beamtentum und nicht Orden der Stempelritter?  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 


 Am Ende investiert man ja doch immer so viel in eine Beziehung.
 Gefühle, Zeit, Nerven, Klebeband, Schaufel, Müllsack.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Ich wünsche jedem einzeln von Euch von ganzem Herzen recht gute Besserung.
 Liebe Grüße
 Stefan

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Obwohl es eigentlich immer heißt Bier sei harntreibend stelle ich fest dass der Harndrang nach der 4. Flasche spürbar nachlässt.


Off topic: in der Kneipe lief grad Motörhead  Ace of Spades - Lemmy ist bekanntlich an Prostatakrebs gestorben und wohnte vormals in dem nunmehr ehemaligen Haus des West London Buddhist Centers. Muss da eine Verbindung geben...

Bier als Mittel gegen Harndrang funktioniert bei mir nicht. Ich bleibe bei Schnaps und Rotwein.

Stempelritter: hahaha.

Aber im Ernst: du hast doch deine Prostata noch. Wieso eigentlich ist deine Kontinenz derart schlecht?

Gruß Karl

----------


## Watschel

Hallo Karl

Ich vermute dass meine Harninkontinenz Folge der Bestrahlung vom Januar und Februar ist.
Darüber hinaus wurde der Teil des Prostatakrebes der in die Blase eingewachsen war am 4. Mai operativ entfernt.
Die Sozialarbeiterin von der Reha-Klinik meinte dass es mindestens ein halbes Jahr dauern würde bis sich die Blase wieder beruhigt.
Es ist einfach belastend.

Ich war bei einem Seminar über Kleptomanie.
Konnte so einiges mitnehmen.

Gruß
Stefan

----------


## Michi1

Ich habe bei mir bemerkt, dass ich seit ich eine OP hatte und danach sechs Wochen mit totaler Inkontinenz leben muss habe ich das zweite Mal eine Blasenentzündung. Ich vermute das es von den Einlagen kommt die ja immer etwas feucht sind. So oft kann man die ja nicht wechseln. Ich hoffe das sich das wieder gibt, wenn mein AMS 800 aktiviert wird (nächsten Donnerstag) und ich auf Einlagen verzichten kann.

----------


## Watschel

> Ich habe bei mir bemerkt, dass ich seit ich eine OP hatte und danach sechs Wochen mit totaler Inkontinenz leben muss habe ich das zweite Mal eine Blasenentzündung. Ich vermute das es von den Einlagen kommt die ja immer etwas feucht sind. So oft kann man die ja nicht wechseln. Ich hoffe das sich das wieder gibt, wenn mein AMS 800 aktiviert wird (nächsten Donnerstag) und ich auf Einlagen verzichten kann.


Ach Du lieber Gott! Und ich bin am Jammern. Da hast Du ja wirklich was mitgemacht mit diesem AMS 800 Implantat.
Deine Vermutung über den Zusammenhang mit den feuchten Einlagen und den Blasenentzündungen kann ich bestätigen.
Sobald man nicht zu Hause ist und daher keine Möglichkeit hat diese feuchten Einlagen mit tockenen auszutauschen besteht immer die Gefahr einer Blasenentzündung. Das glaubt mir kein Mensch wie viele Packungen Antibiotika ich deswegen schon schlucken musste.

Vielleicht gibt es auch saugfähigere Windeln und Einlagen?
Ich benutze immer Jessa diskret Pants Super und Pelzy Protect Einlagen von DM.
Das Wasserlassen tut auch weh und wenn ich gerade mit dem Auto unterwegs bin kostet es mich maximale Beherrschung um nicht die Kontrolle über die Karre zu verlieren.

Wie funktioniert das mit dem AMS 800?
Wird da nur die Blase verschlossen oder wird da auch der Harndrang unterdrückt?

----------


## Michi1

Watschel, besser kann ich es auch nicht erklären. Ich habe das Ding 5 Jahre getragen und muss sagen, 4 Jahre war ich begeistert. Nur dann wurde es immer undichter, besonders bei Anstrengungen.
Darauf wurde ich auch erst aufmerksam als mich ein Arzt in der AHB Klinik besucht hat. Ich war damals schon das zweite Jahr total inkontinent.
https://www.kontinenzzentrum.ch/de/u...lprothese.html

----------


## Martina1701

Hallo Stefan, musst du die Vorlagen kaufen? Mein Vater bekommt vom Urologen ein Rezept, dieses schicken wir zum Versorger, bei uns Firma Hartmann, ( darf ich das überhaupt hier nennen?) und die schicken das Inkontinenzmaterial per Post zu uns. Das kostet kein Geld, mein Vater ist von der Zuzahlung befreit. 
Liebe Grüße 
Martina

----------


## Advo024

> Sobald man nicht zu Hause ist und daher keine Möglichkeit hat diese feuchten Einlagen mit trockenen auszutauschen besteht immer die Gefahr einer Blasenentzündung.



Lieber Stefan,

vielleicht können dir Hinweise aus spezieller weiblicher Sicht Linderung verschaffen. Auch wir kennen periodenbedingt Nässeprobleme, die nicht selten in Infektionen münden. Solche können reduziert werden,
 wenn über die üblichen Einlagen zusätzlich eine Schicht Verbandswatte gelegt wird, welche im Lauf des Tages bei Bedarf mehrfach leicht ausgetauscht werden kann.
 Das sollte aber nicht den späteren notwendigen Wechsel der Einlagen einschränken, nur den Direktkontakt unterwegs schnell verbessern.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## lutzi007

> Hallo Stefan, musst du die Vorlagen kaufen? Mein Vater bekommt vom Urologen ein Rezept, dieses schicken wir zum Versorger, bei uns Firma Hartmann, ( darf ich das überhaupt hier nennen?) und die schicken das Inkontinenzmaterial per Post zu uns. Das kostet kein Geld, mein Vater ist von der Zuzahlung befreit. 
> Liebe Grüße 
> Martina


Hallo Stefan,
mache es so, wie es Martina vorschlägt.
Also vom Urologen eine Verordnung für Vorlagen verlangen. Dann bei der Krankenkasse anrufen und erfragen, welcher Lieferant für Dich in Frage kommt. Dort anrufen und ein Probepaket Verlangen. Dann die Verordnung dort einreichen und das Produkt Deiner Wahl in der von Dir gewünschten Stückzahl bestellen. Die Zuzahlung ist sehr gering und unabhängig von der Stückzahl. Es sind nur ein paar Euro pro Monat. Vielleicht kannst Du Dich ja sogar von Zuzahlungen befreien lassen.
Ich nehme schon seit längerer Zeit die Vorlagen "Molicare Pad". Hersteller ist die Fa. Herrmann (zur Zeit benötige ich maximal vier pro Tag).
Im Testpaket waren Mini-, Midi-, Maxivorlagen und diverse Windelhosen. Also für jeden was dabei. 
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Watschel

Hallo Michi
 Vielen Dank für den Link.


 Hallo Martina
 Dankeschön für den Hinweis mit der Zuzahlungsbefreiung.
 Ich hätte dies schon längst beantragen sollen aber ich leide unter  
 schweren Depressionen und bin kaum noch handlungsfähig.
 Liebe Grüße
 Stefan


 Liebe Silvia
 Deinen Tipp mit der Verbandswatte werde ich ausprobieren.
 Vielen Dank dafür.
 Liebe Grüße
 Stefan




 Hallo Lutz
 Ich danke für Deinen guten Hinweis mit der Verordnung.
 Allerdings gestaltet sich dies in der Praxis etwas schwierig.
 Hatte gerade beim Urologen angerufen und die Arzthelferin meinte ich müsste die PZN Nummer beim Sanitätshaus oder in der Apotheke erfragen was dann auf der Verordnung vermerkt wird.
 Bei der Krankenkasse habe ich soeben angerufen und nach einem Lieferanten nachgefragt.
 Eine Apotheke will mir verschiedene Modelle von Einwegwindeln kostenfrei zur Probe aushändigen. Ich mache mich jetzt auf den Weg dorthin.
 Gruß
 Stefan


 Blaseninkontinenz hat auch eine unfreiwillig komische Seite.
 Auf dem Weg zum Urologen kam mir eine junge Frau entgegen.
 Dabei starrte sie unverhohlen auf meinen durch Einwegwindel und Einlagen zwangsläufig ausgebeulten Schritt und machte dabei einen bewundernden Gesichtsausdruck.
 Ich musste grinsen weil diese Frau in Unkenntnis meiner Inkontinenzprodukte wesentlich mehr in meinem Schritt vermutete als wirklich vorhanden ist.
 Zumindest weiß ich jetzt wie sich Frauen mit Push-Up-BHs fühlen die bewundernde Blicke von Männern erhalten.
 Im Nachhinein bedauere ich nicht schon früher damit getrickst zu haben als ich noch Tinte im Füller hatte. :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 



 Ich danke Gott für meinen schwarzen Humor,
 meine schöne Haut und meinen unverwechselbaren Charme ab 2,5 Promille.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Dabei starrte sie unverhohlen auf meinen durch Einwegwindel und Einlagen zwangsläufig ausgebeulten Schritt und machte dabei einen bewundernden Gesichtsausdruck.


Blissfully ignorant, mir fällt dazu grad nicht die deutsche Redewendung ein. Manchmal ist man wirklich besser dran, nichts zu wissen  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 




> Ich danke Gott für meinen schwarzen Humor,
>  meine schöne Haut und meinen unverwechselbaren Charme ab 2,5 Promille.


Trifft alles zu, bis auf die Haut. Da habe ich diese Woche einen Termin. Mein Urologe hat mich dort hingeschickt  :Blinzeln:  

Gas soll 10x teurer werden, was sich wohl auch bei Fernwärme ungefiltert darstellen wird. Bevor jetzt jemand Ölradiatoren kauft, Strom wird bis zu 20x teurer. Vielleicht kommt man da auf andere Gedanken. Also positiv bleiben.... oder Solarpanele kaufen, dann aber nicht + und - verwechseln.

----------


## Michi1

Da ich 2 Jahre komplett Inkontinent war hat glaube ich trotzdem niemand gemerkt, dass ich Einlagen getragen habe. Auch jetzt, ich hatte wieder mal eine Op und ich bin wieder kpl. Inkontinent sieht das mir niemand an.

----------


## Hartmut S

@Watschel, ich mag deinen schwarzer Humor.
Genieße dein leben, solange es geht!
Für uns erkrankten ist es wichtig, dass wir uns hin und wieder mal ablenken.

@KarlEmagne, ich hatte 2020 eine 2500 wp Anlage, ohne Speicher auf dem Grundstück installiert. Spart in den sonnigen Monaten eine Menge Strom.
Gekocht und gewaschen wird nur noch bei Sonne.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
Ich hab' schon 8 Kg abgenommen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Watschel

> @Watschel, ich mag deinen schwarzer Humor.
> Genieße dein leben, solange es geht!
> Für uns erkrankten ist es wichtig, dass wir uns hin und wieder mal ablenken.
> 
> @KarlEmagne, ich hatte 2020 eine 2500 wp Anlage, ohne Speicher auf dem Grundstück installiert. Spart in den sonnigen Monaten eine Menge Strom.
> Gekocht und gewaschen wird nur noch bei Sonne. 
> Ich hab' schon 8 Kg abgenommen.
> 
> Gruss
> hartmut


Harmut, es freut mich dass Dir mein schwarzer Humor gefällt.
Zu allem Übel kommt bei mir neben dem PK noch seit 2013 COPD dazu.
Ich habe bereits einen längeren Leidensweg hinter mir den ich tapfer  bewältigen konnte aber fürchte mich sehr vor dem noch schlimmeren  Leidensweg der vor mir liegt.
Meine Lebensqualität hat in den letzten 10 Monaten erheblich abgenommen.
Ich leide oder litt unter Schmerzen beim Wasserlassen, Schmerzen durch die  Knochenmetastasen, Blasenkrämpfe, Harninkontinenz, Harnverhalt,  Impotenz, Atembeschwerden, massivem Kraft- und Gewichtsverlust (30 kg)  sowie starken Depressionen und Angstzuständen.
An manchen Tagen an denen es mir sehr schlecht geht flüchte ich in meine (scheinbar) unbeschwerte Jugendzeit und erinnere mich an wunderschöne Situationen z.B. mit meiner Jugendliebe oder stelle mir ganz gewöhnliche Situationen vor die wir leider zusammen nicht erleben durften und auch niemals zusammen erleben werden.
Heute trage ich die erste dieser Probeexemplare von Windeln und Einlagen die ich gestern kostenfrei in der Apotheke erhalten hatte.
Dabei hatte ich die Maxi Windel erwischt. Es fühlt sich an wie eine Clownhose. Sie ist viel zu groß und man kann nicht hineinschlüpfen sondern sie ist mit Klebestreifen seitlich zu schließen. Eine ziemliche und umständliche Herumfummelei. Sie ist offenbar für bettlägrige Patienten gedacht.
Einem Kumpel dem ich eben telefonisch darüber informierte meinte sarkastisch bei der Größe könnte ich ja noch jemand mit in die Windel nehmen nach dem Motto: "Wir paarschiffen jetzt"  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Er betreut Lungenkranke und versorgt sie mit Beatmungsgeräten und Zubehör.
Dabei hatte er mir einen ganz krassen Fall einer COPD Patientin geschildert die während der Zufuhr von reinem Sauerstoff auf die glorreiche Idee kam sich noch nebenbei ne Kippe anzuzünden. Es gab ne rießige Explosion und die Patientin hat es nicht leider überlebt.

----------


## Watschel

> Da ich 2 Jahre komplett Inkontinent war hat glaube ich trotzdem niemand gemerkt, dass ich Einlagen getragen habe. Auch jetzt, ich hatte wieder mal eine Op und ich bin wieder kpl. Inkontinent sieht das mir niemand an.



Ob das jemand merkt dass man Einlagen trägt ist eine Sache. 
Die Erinnerung dass es mal ein Leben vor der Inkontinenz gab ist eine andere Sache.

----------


## ursus47

Manche können es einfach nicht verstehen dass nicht jeder mit diesen Demütigungen so gut klar kommt.
Mein Therapeut sagt immer zurücklehnen und annehmen was nicht zu ändern ist.
Aber das gelingt nicht jeden Tag.

----------


## KarlEmagne

COPD klingt fast nach einem Euphemismus für Raucherhusten. Aber warum gab es denn wegen des reinen Sauerstoffs eine Explosion? Ich vermute eher, es handelt sich um ein Geschichtchen des Arztes, der natürlich seine Räumlichkeiten frei von Zigarettenqualm halten will.

Hartmut, es reicht bei mir leider nur zum Balkonkraftwerk, aber immerhin 500W Panelen. Für Nächte im Blackout aber mit zwei Autobatterien. Muss das jetzt alles montieren und verkabeln! Ist zwar voll off Topic und wir zerquatschen hier Stefans Thread, aber wer wegen Krankheit nicht ganz fit ist, den träfe ein Mangelwinter mit Strom-, Gas- und Warmwasserrationierung wohl besonders hart.

https://www.bz-berlin.de/deutschland...t-1000-prozent

Wenn ich die Schauergeschichten richtig interpretiere, kann das eine Nachzahlung im gut vierstelligen Bereich geben. Besser, wir sind drauf vorbereitet!

Gruß Karl

----------


## Watschel

Hallo Karl
Keine Schauergeschichte sondern Realität.
Sauerstoff in Nase - Zigarette zum Mund ....

kein schauermärchen

Sauerstoff explodierte: 56-Jährige in der Südsteiermark ... › Österreich
05.08.2022 — Bad Radkersburg – Bei einer Explosion von Sauerstoff ist Donnerstagnachmittag eine 56-jährige..

Von wegen COPD ist ein reiner Raucherhusten.
*"*COPD ist eine schwere chronische Erkrankung, die nicht mehr rückgängig zu machen ist. Das Fortschreiten der Erkrankung lässt sich nur schlecht vorhersagen. Durchschnittlich verringert sich die Lebenserwartung bei COPD um fünf bis sieben Jahre.

Gruß
Stefan

----------


## lutzi007

Karl,
mach Dir nicht zu viel Arbeit. Für Nächte im Blackout genügen auch Kerzen und ein Campingkocher oder ein Lagerfeuer im Garten. Das ist außerdem viel romantischer  :L&auml;cheln: 
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Michi1

Watschel du musst aber damit Leben. Darum sollte man alle Möglichkeiten, die es gibt, im Auge behalten. Ich hoffe das ich die Einlagen morgen los bin.  Es wird mein AMS 800 aktiviert.

----------


## RalfDm

> Von wegen COPD ist ein reiner Raucherhusten.





> Der Großteil aller COPD-Patienten sind Raucher, ehemalige Raucher oder aber dem Passivrauchen ausgesetzte Menschen, deshalb wird die COPD gelegentlich auch als *Raucherlunge* umschrieben. 90 % der an chronischer Bronchitis Erkrankten sind Raucher oder Ex-Raucher.


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chroni...ankung#Rauchen

Ralf

----------


## Watschel

> Manche können es einfach nicht verstehen dass nicht jeder mit diesen Demütigungen so gut klar kommt.
> Mein Therapeut sagt immer zurücklehnen und annehmen was nicht zu ändern ist.
> Aber das gelingt nicht jeden Tag.


Einerseits hat Dein Therapeut recht mit dem was er sagt.
Andererseits ist das von einem Nichtbetroffenen einfach gesagt.

Derzeit spinnt meine Blase wie noch nie.
Habe deswegen Depressionen dass es kracht.

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Karl,
> mach Dir nicht zu viel Arbeit. Für Nächte im Blackout genügen auch Kerzen und ein Campingkocher oder ein Lagerfeuer im Garten. Das ist außerdem viel romantischer 
> Gruß
> Lutz


Ja, so stellt sich klein Annalena den Blackout vor. Kinder an die Macht. Sie berechnen nicht, was sie tun. Wir werden in Grund und Boden gelacht. 

In Kathmandu war es 1992 in der Tat sehr romantisch, wenn Stadtviertel im Rotationsmodus ohne Saft waren. Überall Kerzen und etherische Düfte. In Berlin sähe das aber anders auch.

Die PV-Anlage ist allerdings wirklich sehr viel Arbeit!! Löte gerade Kabel.

Stefan, in Deutschland läßt die Legalisierung ja leider noch auf sich warten. Hanföl in guter Qualität würde dir aber bestimmt helfen. Bei Lungenproblemen viel besser als Rauchen. 

Gruß Karl

----------


## Watschel

#Karl 
Dankeschön für den Tipp mit dem Hanföl.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Watschel,

COPD hat meine Frau auch seit 10 Jahren.
Der Auslöser war das Rauchen. Eine Heilung ist leider noch nicht möglich.
Seitdem sie nicht mehr raucht, hat sich dennoch die Lunge wieder etwas erholt.
Sauerstoff und Flamme ist explosiv. Da reicht bereits die Glut.
Ich habe hier aufgrund meines Clusterkopfschmerzes 2 große und 2 kleine mobile Sauerstoffflaschen mit Spezialmaske.

Karl, so ein kleines BKW (Inselanlage) bringt nicht viel.
Da kannst du dich lieber bei einem Blackout ins Auto setzen, mit Licht* und Heizung* bis der Dieseltank leer ist.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Ich würde meinen Wohnwagen nutzen.
Egal was da noch kommt. Ich hatte vor 2 Jahren meinen 5000 Liter Erdtank noch für 58 Cent/l voll gemacht. Sollte bis nach der Krise reichen.

Damit wir hier beim Thema bleiben. . . .
Stefan, ich empfehle dir gegen deine starken Schmerzen auch das Hanföl mit THC, sobald es legalisiert wird.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,




> Stefan, ich empfehle dir gegen deine starken Schmerzen auch das Hanföl mit THC, sobald es legalisiert wird.


kann man das Hanföl jetzt schon kaufen ? und wenn wo ?

lg
Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

Ja Adam, 
kann man. Ob das aber so "rein" ist, bezweifle ich.
Da müsstest du mal Karl, unseren Berliner über eine PN fragen.
Wenn er hier eine Quelle nennen würde, wäre der tread tot.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

Ja Hartmut,
das stimmt,
hab einen im Bekanntenkreis der kennt sich aus .
ich frag den mal

Gruß
Adam

----------


## KarlEmagne

Hartmut, meine Quelle war SQDC. Such mal nach SQDC Canada. Was jetzt nicht viel weiterhilft, denn Flüge nach Kanada sind teuer und exportieren darf man es auch nicht.

Die Panele haben immerhin 500W und ich könnte noch mehr aufstellen.

----------


## Watschel

Liebe Leidensgenossen,

seit einigen Tagen habe ich wieder tierische Schmerzen beim Wasserlassen und einen permanenten Druckschmerz auf der Blase.
Die Blase spinnt mal mehr mal weniger herum aber ist weit davon entfernt normal zu funktionieren.
Morgen habe ich sowieso einen Termin beim Urologen und lasse mich untersuchen ob wieder eine Harnwegsinfektion vorliegt.
Hinzu kommen noch gelegentliche aber starke Hitzewallungen.
Liebe Grüße
Stefan

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Stefan,



> ob wieder eine Harnwegsinfektion vorliegt.


in solchen Fällen pinkele ich in ein sauberes Wasserglas. Ist der Urin trüb, deutet das mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auf einen Infekt hin. Selbstverständlich muss das aber ärtzlich abgeklärt werden.
Alles Gute.
Arnold

----------


## Watschel

Hallo Arnold
Vielen Dank für den Tipp mit dem Wasserglas.
Seit der PK Erkrankung hatte ich weitaus häufiger Harnwegsinfekte als in meinen 55 Jahren zusammengenommen.
Grüße
Stefan

----------


## Watschel

Liebe Leidensgenossen,

seit einigen Tagen habe ich wieder tierische Schmerzen beim Wasserlassen und einen permanenten Druckschmerz auf der Blase.
Die Blase spinnt mal mehr mal weniger herum aber ist weit davon entfernt normal zu funktionieren.
Gestern suchte ich den Urologen auf und ließ mich untersuchen ob wieder eine Harnwegsinfektion vorliegt.
Er verschrieb mir dann ein Pulver (Fosfomycin) welches am Abend mit Wasser einzunehmen ist.
Hinzu kommen noch starke Hitzewallungen.
Aber das ist noch längst nicht alles. Der Hammer kommt noch!
Gestern Vormittag war ich bei einem Sozialarbeiter und er bearbeitete meinen Antrag auf Erwerbsminderungsrente.
Auf diesem Antrag befindet sich auch ein Abschnitt auf dem durch das städtische Rentenamt ein amtlicher Stempel nach Abgleich mit dem Personalausweis und dem Schwerbehindertenausweis eingetragen wird.
Also fuhr ich zum Neuen Rathaus und begab mich an den Info-Schalter. Dort erhielt ich eine kleinen Zettel mit einer Telefonnummer und den Zeiten an denen man mit der entsprechenden Stelle telefonisch Kontakt aufnehmen kann.
Man muss demnach zuerst dort anrufen um einen Termin fürs Stempeln zu vereinbaren.
Wer denkt sich so einen bürokratischen Schwachsinn aus? 
Die ganze Prozedur würde keine 5 Minuten dauern und deswegen einen Termin vereinbaren?
Ich wünsche Euch allen einen schönen Feiertag.
Liebe Grüße
Stefan

----------


## Michi1

Liegt eine Harnweginfektion an?

----------


## Watschel

Das wird mit der Urinprobe morgen abgeklärt. Es spricht alles für eine Harnweginfektion.

----------


## Michi1

Ich hatte vor kurzen innerhalb 8 Wochen 4x eine Harnwegsinfektion. Immer eine Woche Antibiotika dann eine Woche alle o.k. Beim letzten Mal hat mir meine Hausärztin "D-Manosse mit Cranbeere" Ist zwar nur eine NEM, die lehne ich normalerweise ab, aber ich habs ausprobiert und jetzt ist schon 4 Wochen alles in Ordnung. Ein wenig nehme ich die Pastillen noch weiter. Im Internet kosten 60 Stck. ca 18 €. Eine immer zu Frühstück.

----------


## Watschel

Hallo Michi
Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Ich hatte mir gerade dieses NEM als Pulver online gekauft und hoffe dass es gegen diese ständigen Harnwegsinfektionen hilft.
Hatte gerade eine Tilidin Tablette geschluckt und 40 Tropfen Tilidin eingenommen dazu noch eine Tablette Cefpodoxin (200 mg).
Diese Schmerzen lassen mich alle vier Wände hochgehen.
Ich kann es Dir nachempfinden. Innerhalb von 8 Wochen 4x Harnwegsinfektion!
So viele Harnwegsinfektionen hatte ich vor dem PK nicht mal in 8 Jahren!
Da ist mal 1 bis 2 Wochen Ruhe und dann geht es wieder mit dieser Infektion los.
Liebe Grüße
Stefan

----------


## LowRoad

Harnwegsinfektionen sind ein großes Problem, mit wenig wirklich dauerhaft wirksamen Therapien. Wenn die Erstlinienansätze, wie Mannose, Ansäuerung (L-Methionin), Krampflöser (Spasmex) und/oder einfache Antibiotika, wie Fosfomycin, Nitrofurantoin oder Nitroxolin nicht dauerhaft wirken, dann sollte zuallererst eine Keimbestimmung (Bunte Reihe) und ein Antibiogramm durchgeführt werden. Je nach Schwere der Beschwerden, können dann weitere Therapieversuche starten. Die Rezidivrate ist aber erschreckend hoch, weshalb eine rein palliative Behandlung oft eine pragmatische Option darstellt.

Stefan, mit Cefpodoxim (Cephalosporin der dritten Generation) bist Du beim Antibiotika schon ziemlich weit auf der Eskalationsleiter vorangekommen. Viel mehr Optionen sind nicht verfügbar bzw. sinnvoll.

----------


## Watschel

> Harnwegsinfektionen sind ein großes Problem, mit wenig wirklich dauerhaft wirksamen Therapien. Wenn die Erstlinienansätze, wie Mannose, Ansäuerung (L-Methionin), Krampflöser (Spasmex) und/oder einfache Antibiotika, wie Fosfomycin, Nitrofurantoin oder Nitroxolin nicht dauerhaft wirken, dann sollte zuallererst eine Keimbestimmung (Bunte Reihe) und ein Antibiogramm durchgeführt werden. Je nach Schwere der Beschwerden, können dann weitere Therapieversuche starten. Die Rezidivrate ist aber erschreckend hoch, weshalb eine rein palliative Behandlung oft eine pragmatische Option darstellt.
> 
> Stefan, mit Cefpodoxim (Cephalosporin der dritten Generation) bist Du beim Antibiotika schon ziemlich weit auf der Eskalationsleiter vorangekommen. Viel mehr Optionen sind nicht verfügbar bzw. sinnvoll.


Und wie gehts dann weiter? _Sepsis und Ende im Gelände oder wie?_

----------


## LowRoad

> Nach einer aktuellen Studie des Kompetenznetzes Sepsis (SepNet) sterben hierzulande jeden Tag durchschnittlich 162 Menschen an einer Sepsis  den Folgen einer außer Kontrolle geratenen Infektion durch Bakterien oder andere Mikroorganismen.


 Stefan, Du wärst demnach nicht der erste, obwohl es in Folge einer Harnwegsinfektion eher selten geschieht. Trotzdem sollte man sich, meiner Meinung nach, an einer Harnwegsinfektion nicht wirklich alle Antibiotika verbrauchen. Es gibt Alternativen, aber nicht als _'Kochrezept'_, da ist viel Trial-And-Error erforderlich.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Stefan,

wenn Harnwegsinfektionen sich chronisch entwickeln, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß, dass die natürliche Schutzschicht der Blasenwand von Keimen durchsetzt wurde und immer wieder Rezidive im Keimbestand auftreten. Solange die Keime antbiotikasensibel sind, wird sich der Harnwegsinfekt kurzfristig behandeln lassen.
Um nicht ständig Antibiotika einnehmen zu müssen, kann versucht werden, die Blasenschutzschicht mit Gepan-Mannose-Instillationen zu stabilisieren (wiederherstellen). Sprich mit Deinem Urologen darüber!

Eine solche Schutzschicht befindet sich in allen Schleimhäuten der ableitenden Harnwege und verhindert das Eindringen und Aufsteigen von Keimen (überwiegend e. coli - Darmbakterien). Durch falsche und übertriebene Hygiene wird diese Schutzschicht oft zerstört und ist die eigentliche Ursache für wiederkehrende HWI´s.
Im besonderen sind aufgrund der anatomischen Verhältnissen bei der Frau Harnwegsinfekte 9 mal häufiger als beim Mann.

Als wesentlicher Winweis für die Intimhygiene gilt: Nur mit klarem Wasser waschen und gut trocken halten, keine normale Seife benutzen.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Watschel

Hallo Heribert
Dankeschön für den Tipp. Ich werde den Urologen morgen darauf ansprechen.
Die Harnwegsinfektion darf keinesfalls chronisch werden.
Grüße
Stefan

----------


## Watschel

Liebe Leidensgenossen,

Ich komme gerade aus der urologischen Gemeinschaftspraxis.
Die Menge an Krankheitskeimen im Urin sei unverdächtig.
Sie wollen bis morgen ein Antibiogramm machen um festzustellen ob Antibiotika gegen diese Bakterien wirken.
Die Arzthelferin hatte mir dazu geraten weiterhin die Cefpodoxin Tabletten einzunehmen und viel zu trinken.
Wenn es nicht an den Krankheitskeimen liegt woran dann?
Hoffentlich ist der PK nicht wieder in die Blase eingewachsen.
Das würde zumindest die Schmerzen erklären.

Hallo Mich
Der Urologe ist kurz an mir vorbeigelaufen und hatte gemeint dass ich das NEM Pulver D-Manosse mit Cranbeere nehmen könnte allerdings wirke es nur gegen Colibakterien.

Hallo Heribert
Ich hatte mal nach Gepan-Mannose-Instillation gegoogelt.
Das ist mit einer Blasenspülung verbunden.
Das hatte ich schon zweimal in der Reha erleiden müssen.

Liebe Grüße
Stefan

----------


## Optimist1954

Hallo Stefan,
es gibt auch Blasenentzündungen die nicht durch Keime verursacht werden.
Nach Bestrahlung im Beckenbereich kann es zu einer "Strahlen-Zystitis" unterschiedlicher Schwere kommen. Ist auch mit Schmerzen und Brennen verbunden. 

Alles Gute
Franz

----------


## Michi1

Watschel, meine Ärztin hat mir erklärt das D-Manosse die Blaseninnenwand schützt, so dass sich Keime besser ausspülen lassen. Bei mir hatts geholfen.

----------


## Watschel

Liebe Leidensgenossen,

seit rund 5 Wochen verspüre ich starke Schmerzen in der linken Leistengegend.
Deswegen hatte ich auch schon an einem Sonntag als die Schmerzen unerträglich wurden das Krankenhaus aufgesucht.
Nach Tasten, Ultraschall und CT meinte der Urologe dass ich mich überanstrengt hätte.
Merkwürdig ist dass die Schmerzen schon frühmorgens nach dem Aufstehen aus dem Bett beginnen.
Im Bett kann ich mich ja wohl nicht überanstrengt haben.
Im schlimmsten Fall drückt eine aktive Metastase auf einen Nerv in der linken Leistengegend.
Ibo 600, Novalinsulfon und Tilidin-Tropfen helfen nicht.

Habe heute Morgen eine Email erhalten: "Frauen aus Deiner Region besorgen es Dir!"
Habe dann gleich meinen Einkaufzettel gesendet.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## KarlEmagne

Prinzipiell kann es auch ein Leistenbruch sein. Da drückt Bauchflüssigkeit oder Gedärm auf  Bindegewebe bzw bringt dies zum Reissen. Solange sich aber keine Beule bildet, wird es schwer zu diagnostizieren sein.

Für diese These spricht der Schmerzeinsatz nach dem Aufstehen. Das ist genau der Effekt, der Leistenbrüche kennzeichnet.

----------


## Watschel

Danke für den Hinweis, Karl.
Ich bleibe aber auch von nichts verschont.
Rufe nachher den Urologen an.
Ich kann es nicht glauben dass der Arzt nach Tasten, Ultraschall und CT das nicht feststellen konnte.

Eine gute Bekannte erzählte mir unlängst dass einer ihrer Kursteilnehmer über starke Bauchschmerzen klagte und deswegen ins Krankenhaus kam.
Dort konnten sie keine Ursache festellen und schickten ihn wieder nach Hause.
Daheim wurden die Schmerzen immer schlimmer und er suchte den Hausarzt auf.
Dieser diagnostizierte eine Blinddarmentzündung.

Habe jetzt auch einen Organspendeausweis. Hatte dort vermerkt: Von der Prostata und der Leber würde ich die Finger lassen.
Aber das Gehirn als Türstopper würde funktionieren.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------

